# So I am learning German.



## Xtremevillan

Ask me anything, but I prolly can't respond.


----------



## Zepp88

Good for you 


Tip: Talk to Germans, alot. It really helps you understand the language better versus just learning out of a book.


----------



## Desecrated

Wundervoll!

We usually have german sessions in the 100k thread every morning  
Don't be afraid to stop by.


----------



## Xtremevillan

I am, but the problem is the only German person is out until next week. Pronunciation through Rosetta Stone goes so far.

DISCLAIMER: I emailed my school's German Professor and he gave me the name of the book, of which I will buy in September. But for now, Rosetta Stone works perfectly.



Desecrated said:


> Wundervoll!
> 
> We usually have german sessions in the 100k thread every morning
> Don't be afraid to stop by.



You serious? I just went past numbers and simple time references to asking the most simple questions. Doubt I'd get anything here...

Es ist funf Uhr.
Ist das Auto weiB? Das Auto ist nischt weiB. Das Auto ist gelb.

Eleven and twelve are not mentioned. Must be a different word. Friend told me eleven was elf.


----------



## Popsyche

Sagen sie, " Vier trinken su viel!" Ich habe bier gern! Dunkles, bitte!

(Popsyche Deutsch, spelling may be off, but tried in many bars successfully!)


----------



## Xtremevillan

My pronunciation is not that good either.


----------



## Zepp88

Eleven = Elf
Twelve = Zwoelf


Also, the "oe" is an umlauted "o"


----------



## Xtremevillan

I know a z is pronounced with a "ts", so would it be "tsvo-elf"?

dreizane!


----------



## Zepp88

Xtremevillan said:


> I know a z is pronounced with a "ts", so would it be "tsvo-elf"?
> 
> dreizane!



It sounds like "zstwolf"


Z is "tszet"

and...

Dreizehn.


----------



## Xtremevillan

Oops, dreizehn...is zehn pronounced "tsane"?

zstwolf? I thought w was v, z was ts...


----------



## Zepp88

Xtremevillan said:


> Oops, dreizehn...is zehn pronounced "tsane"?
> 
> zstwolf? I thought w was v, z was ts...



Yes, zehn is "tsane"

And, yes in German W is "vey" or just a v sound

but I was telling you how to pronounce it using English phonetics.


----------



## Xtremevillan

Ah, ah...see this is why learning shit online is tricky. So to say twelve,Zwoelf, would be "tsvolf"?


----------



## Zepp88

Xtremevillan said:


> Ah, ah...see this is why learning shit online is tricky. So to say twelve,Zwoelf, would be "tsvolf"?



Pretty much, although confusingly there is a "w" (english phonetics) sound in the word Zwoelf when you say it, but there's still the "v" sound, it's kinda weird.

Learning online is not the way to go, you need to have conversations with Germans to really grasp the language IMO


----------



## Xtremevillan

Correct, but I'm out of that for a week, on top of which I will be doing a book (no voice) and Rosetta Stone (vocals, but computer speakers...)

Danke and bitte means thanks and welcome, yet I can't grasp a proper pronunciation, oh well...more Stone needed.


----------



## Zepp88

Rosetta Stone is apparently very good, but I haven't used it.

It probably teaches you "high German" which is like the "Queens English" in comparison, one of the toughest things you'll encounter are the MANY different dialects in Germany, and I don't feel any program will be able to get you that kind of experience and exposure.

For example, my exchange partners family lives in Friedrichroda, Thueringen, and I can understand them very well, they speak more of the "high German", but her grandparents are from another area a few miles away, and they have a very strange dialect, I could understand them, but it was more difficult.


----------



## Xtremevillan

It really is, man. If you're just wanting to get your point across (For example, there's soemthing like "Ein sind drei Teller. Ein Teller ist orange, einer ist blau, und einer ist gelb".

Einer made me go :\ but I figure it's some vocab thing I haven't learned.


----------



## Zepp88

A really fun and weird word is "Quatsch"

It's kind of slang as I understand, meaning sort of... "crap" or "shit" or "oh hamburgers!" in that kind of sense.

"Meine flasche ist leer, quatsch!"

But here's the weirdness......it's pronounced "qwatsch" (german phonetics)


----------



## Xtremevillan

Hm. I like that one. That'd be cool to say once I got the full pronunciation!


----------



## Zepp88

"kuhvahtch" (english phonetics)

Kind of...but the "kuh" is weak.


----------



## Xtremevillan

Hm. I'm not sure what else to learn, I'll go further tomorrow night.


----------



## Zepp88

Xtremevillan said:


> Hm. I'm not sure what else to learn, I'll go further tomorrow night.



"Ein maß Dunkel bitte."

That's all you need to know.


----------



## Desecrated

Xtremevillan said:


> Hm. I'm not sure what else to learn, I'll go further tomorrow night.



telling the time and asking for direction.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> telling the time and asking for direction.



"Woher ist die Bar?"

"Die Bar ist gleich um die ecke."

"Wann ist die Bar geschlossen?"

"Um, dreiundzwanzig uhr."

"Quatsch! Es ist zu spat!"


----------



## Xtremevillan

Es ist eins Uhr dreiundseiben.

Directions, definitely.

As for you, Zepp:

A mass (drink) please? Oh man...I'm 5'5 115, two and a swig gets me buzzed, I hear German beer is 3:1 in strength to ours...


----------



## Desecrated

Nehmen Ihres Büstenhalters und Hosenträger

-

Take of your bra and suspenders.


----------



## Zepp88

But it's glorious.


----------



## Xtremevillan

Zepp88 said:


> "Woher ist die Bar?"
> 
> "Die Bar ist gleich um die ecke."
> 
> "Wann ist die Bar geschlossen?"
> 
> "Um, dreiundzwanzig uhr."
> 
> "Quatsch! Es ist zu spat!"



dreiundzwansig -> three and twenty -> 23 -> eleven o clock!! I understood mostly everything there if I can't say it!



Zepp88 said:


> But it's glorious.



[Dead Xtremevillan | Pussy Xtremevillan ]

Pick one and write a good eulogy if the former.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> Nehmen Ihres Büstenhalters und Hosenträger
> 
> -
> 
> Take of your bra and suspenders.



Wouldn't it be.

Nehmen Ihres Buesenhalter und Hosentraeger aus.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Wouldn't it be.
> 
> Nehmen Ihres Buesenhalter und Hosentraeger aus.



true, sorry,


----------



## Xtremevillan

Oh, this is funny, my friend and I were joking around before.

Wie...Maedchen...poopen?
Him: Ihnen butthole?
Me: JAJAJAJAJA DAS MAEDCHEN POOPEN IHNEN BUTTHOLE LOL

And then I grew up.


----------



## Zepp88

Xtremevillan said:


> dreiundzwansig -> three and twenty -> 23 -> eleven o clock!! I understood mostly everything there if I can't say it!



Excellent!

This is the key, focus on understanding and "thinking" in a language, versus memorizing the text book.


----------



## Xtremevillan

This is what Rosetta Stone does. Do you want to see a snipshot of what the program is like?


----------



## Zepp88

Xtremevillan said:


> Oh, this is funny, my friend and I were joking around before.
> 
> Wie...Maedchen...poopen?
> Him: Ihnen butthole?
> Me: JAJAJAJAJA DAS MAEDCHEN POOPEN IHNEN BUTTHOLE LOL
> 
> And then I grew up.





Well...I guess that leads me to another interesting word.

I'm sure you've heard Poles refered to as "polochs" in a derogatory sense, but why that word?

In German "po" is slang for "butt" and "loch" means "hole".

It's truth, but I wouldn't go around saying it, as of course, it's derogatory. Alternatively, use "Arschloch" so that no ethnic group is offended, and Tipper Gore stays happy.


----------



## Zepp88

Xtremevillan said:


> This is what Rosetta Stone does. Do you want to see a snipshot of what the program is like?



Sure, why not.


----------



## Xtremevillan

Hey, I never said I was mature. Well, I'm not like a 5 year old. Whatever lol.







They say the entire thing. Before this, of course, they explained the number "drei". This would mean three. Before that, they also explained colors. It would have been a real test had there been three plates with different colors. 

The word red in German is unbelievably hard. It's like "ruuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuut". Once again the audio is good but not great, their weiB sounded like "viiiib" instead of "vice".

They have two levels, obviously the first is introductionary. Each lesson has at least four parts, of which develop on each other. The one above is the one I finished, simple statements. Here is the next one:


----------



## Zepp88

Red? 

"roht" (english phonetics)

The "r" sound is somewhat "swallowed"


----------



## Xtremevillan

Exactly what makes it hard for me....although I thought it was the oht that was swallowed.


----------



## Zepp88

Xtremevillan said:


> The word red in German is unbelievably hard. It's like "ruuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuut". Once again the audio is good but not great, their weiB sounded like "viiiib" instead of "vice".



Judging from that I'm not sure if I'd trust those pronounciations.

Because while "weiß" does sound like "vice", "viiib" can sound like "Weib" which is "woman" or "hag"  and things that are "Weiblich" are femine.

weib : Dictionary / Wörterbuch (BEOLINGUS, TU Chemnitz)

^That's a handy tool btw, I use it all the time to check spelling.


----------



## Zepp88

Xtremevillan said:


> Exactly what makes it hard for me....although I thought it was the oht that was swallowed.



No. The "oht" is the more pronounced part.


Although much of these things can change from dialect to dialect of course...


----------



## Xtremevillan

Well from exploring the MP3's on the CD's, they end a few second early. Most of the words match up in real life, "schwarz" came out as "schvartz" and "schwarze"? Oh, that was a nightmare...I was saying "schvar-zits" for such a long time until my friend was like dude, it's fuckign "schvartz-ES". Not zits. ES.

I thought Frau was woman...or is that High German. I mean, I doubt people would go "wtf is he royalty or something" because I am brown and I'd prolly have an American accent.

I find it ironic that some German words "Madchen" have that Jewish "ch" sound.


----------



## Zepp88

Frau is woman, but so is Weib. I've seen Weib used more derogatorilly(sp? I can teach German, but I still get confused on English spellings....weird how that works...)


----------



## Zepp88

"Ich habe ein schwartze Pulli an."

"Der Pulli ist schwartz."


----------



## Xtremevillan

And for that matter, "fallt" (how do you do the omlaut) was pretty cool to pronounce, laufen makes me feel funny. I forget what else...springen! That's the most German word ever.


----------



## Zepp88

I don't know how to type an umlaut on a U.S. keyboard. For umlauted letters put an "e" after it

"faellt"


----------



## Xtremevillan

Oh, cool.

Is that why people go ou sometimes?

Maedchen, uh...I don't know any words with (o) except zwoulf.


----------



## Zepp88

I don't know why somebody would say "ou" 

An umlaut merely denotes an "e" sound "attached" to a letter, but....not quite.

"a" = ah

"ae" = ahr (sort of)

You'd really have to hear it pronounced, and really pay attention to this, it can change the meaning of a word drastically!


----------



## forelander

Xtremevillan said:


> Oh, cool.
> 
> Is that why people go ou sometimes?
> 
> Maedchen, uh...I don't know any words with (o) except zwoulf.



Umlauts are always replaced by the vowel then an e, so it should be zwoelf. 

Or, hold ALT, and press 148 on your number pad, then let go of alt (make sure the num lock isn't on). 

Alt + 148 = ö = oe
alt + 129 = ü = ue
alt + 132 = ä = ae
alt + 0223 = ß, similar to ss.


----------



## Xtremevillan

forelander said:


> Umlauts are always replaced by the vowel then an e, so it should be zwoelf.
> 
> Or, hold ALT, and press 148 on your number pad, then let go of alt (make sure the num lock isn't on).
> 
> Alt + 148 = ö = oe
> alt + 129 = ü = ue
> alt + 132 = ä = ae
> alt + 0223 = ß, similar to ss.



Thanks, man!



Zepp88 said:


> I don't know why somebody would say "ou"
> 
> An umlaut merely denotes an "e" sound "attached" to a letter, but....not quite.
> 
> "a" = ah
> 
> "ae" = ahr (sort of)
> 
> You'd really have to hear it pronounced, and really pay attention to this, it can change the meaning of a word drastically!



I will get there one day! Next on my list: Latin, Spanish (easier since I took Italian), Japanese.


----------



## Zepp88

Fotze : Dictionary / Wörterbuch (BEOLINGUS, TU Chemnitz)
Pfütze : Dictionary / Wörterbuch (BEOLINGUS, TU Chemnitz)

Be careful with those two words, they sound very similar, and the umlaut is really what seperates them.


----------



## Zepp88

forelander said:


> Umlauts are always replaced by the vowel then an e, so it should be zwoelf.
> 
> Or, hold ALT, and press 148 on your number pad, then let go of alt (make sure the num lock isn't on).
> 
> Alt + 148 = ö = oe
> alt + 129 = ü = ue
> alt + 132 = ä = ae
> alt + 0223 = ß, similar to ss.



Thanks! 

The only one I could remember was ß


----------



## Xtremevillan

LMFAO!

I ain't gettin' no Fotze anyways, I'm gonna go to sleep...2:16 AM?!

Wait!

Es ist zwei Uhr achtundzane.

Right?


----------



## Zepp88

Xtremevillan said:


> LMFAO!



They're almost the same thing anyway eh?


----------



## Xtremevillan

So am I right, at least for tha ttime...


----------



## forelander

Wouldn't the P be fairly evident in Pfütze as well? Maybe my german is bad, but I thought those two vowels would be extremely different. F-o-ts-a vs p-f-oo-ts-a (oo is the best I can do, I know it doesn't sound quite like that).


----------



## Zepp88

Xtremevillan said:


> LMFAO!
> 
> I ain't gettin' no Fotze anyways, I'm gonna go to sleep...2:16 AM?!
> 
> Wait!
> 
> Es ist zwei Uhr achtundzane.
> 
> Right?



zwer uhr sechzehn


----------



## Xtremevillan

Es ist zwei Uhr funfundzwanzig?!


----------



## Zepp88

forelander said:


> Wouldn't the P be fairly evident in Pfütze as well? Maybe my german is bad, but I thought those two vowels would be extremely different. F-o-ts-a vs p-f-oo-ts-a (oo is the best I can do, I know it doesn't sound quite like that).



You would think so, but pronounced like "pfand" is pronounced, similar to "phone" although the "p" sound is a bit stronger.


----------



## Zepp88

Xtremevillan said:


> Es ist zwei Uhr funfundzwanzig?!



2:25 

Yup.


----------



## Xtremevillan

With that I go to bed.

Uh...

Danke!


----------



## Zepp88

Bitte!


----------



## arktan

Guten Morgen allerseits


----------



## Zepp88

Gruß Bögi, was ist los?


----------



## forelander

Xtremevillan said:


> Es ist zwei Uhr funfundzwanzig?!



fünf or fuenf - As pointed out, umlauts are important and if you don't type them at least put an e.


----------



## Zepp88

forelander said:


> fünf or fuenf - As pointed out, umlauts are important and if you don't type them at least put an e.



Very true, although sometimes I leave them out, I really shouldn't


----------



## arktan

Zepp88 said:


> Gruß Bögi, was ist los?



Hallo Mike
Arbeit ist los , wie immer.

Was machst du jetzt gerade ausser P0rn0s anschauen?


----------



## Zepp88

arktan said:


> Hallo Mike
> Arbeit ist los , wie immer.
> 
> Was machst du jetzt gerade ausser P0rn0s anschauen?



Ahso, ich bin auch beim Arbeit. Quatsch....keine Pornos für mich...


----------



## arktan

Umlauts are t3h s3x by the way.... 



Zepp88 said:


> Ahso, ich bin auch beim Arbeit. Quatsch....keine Pornos für mich...



Schade, sehr schade. Du musst dir ein paar p0rn0s auf Deutsch angucken, so lernst du viel besser (auch mit den Augen).


----------



## Zepp88

Ich habe die Deutschepornos gesehen...lustig...sie reden zu viel.


----------



## arktan

I smell a heir to the 100K-thread right here..... german lessons with the 100K crew, that would be so awesome once you guys finished the 100K



Sie sollen ja viel reden, so kannst du nebenbei auch noch Deutsch lernen...


----------



## Zepp88

arktan said:


> I smell a heir to the 100K-thread right here..... german lessons with the 100K crew, that would be so awesome once you guys finished the 100K
> 
> 
> 
> Sie sollen ja viel reden, so kannst du nebenbei auch noch Deutsch lernen...



Ja........wirklich.....


"ach jaaa jaa fick mich jajaa jaajajaaajjajaaaaajjaaaj accchhhhhh jajajaaajjjjaaaaaajaajajaja schneller schwerer!!!! jaajajaaajaaajajajaaa ach ja jetzt im arschloch!!! ajajajajajajaja"

......Mann lernst viel.


----------



## arktan

Zepp88 said:


> *Mann* lernt viel.


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## arktan

man (male) learns a lot.. 


German English
Mann = man (human male lifeform which should have been extinct a long time ago back when they invented beer)
man = is a replacement for "you" or "they" in following manner:

"you don't steal bögis bike" meaning " man stiehlt nicht bögis Fahrrad"

or

"they say that you're fucked if you bow down in front of stitch" meaning " man sagt dass du gefickt bist wenn du dich vor stitch bückst"


where is stitch anyway? I somehow miss him


----------



## Zepp88

Ohhhhhhhhhhh gotcha!

"Man" = "one" or "a person" "One learns a lot from watching hardcore porn."

"Mann" = "Male" 

Makes sense.


----------



## arktan

oh, and  rocks


----------



## Zepp88

stitch bückst


----------



## arktan

Zepp88 said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhhh gotcha!
> 
> "Man" = "one" or "a person" "One learns a lot from watching hardcore porn."
> 
> "Mann" = "Male"
> 
> Makes sense.


----------



## Zepp88

Ich will tacos.


----------



## arktan

Wieso willst du tacos?


----------



## petereanima

Tacos sind gut. Ich mag Tacos und trinke dazu gern viel dunkles Bier. Und ich mag Busen.


----------



## Zepp88

arktan said:


> Wieso willst du tacos?



Ich habe Hunger.....ich soll zum Taco Bell gehen...


----------



## arktan

Zepp88 said:


> Ich habe Hunger.....ich soll zum Taco Bell gehen...


Du sollst? "Ich soll" sounds like someone told you to do so

"Ich sollte" = I should (konjunktiv)
"Ich will zum taco Bell gehen und FURZEN" = i want to go to taco bell's

Wie hast du bis jetzt Deutsch gelernt und wie lange lernst du schon? Eigentlich kannst du es sehr gut!


----------



## Zepp88

arktan said:


> Du sollst? "Ich soll" sounds like someone told you to do so
> 
> "Ich sollte" = I should (konjunktiv)
> "Ich will zum taco Bell gehen und FURZEN" = i want to go to taco bell's



Ahso, danke.

Ich furze.


I have trouble with cases a lot, thats where the memory part kicks in. Germans I talk to seem to understand me well enough, and often compliment my German, but I still get confused on genders and cases.


----------



## Zepp88

arktan said:


> Wie hast du bis jetzt Deutsch gelernt und wie lange lernst du schon? Eigentlich kannst du es sehr gut!



Ich lerne Deutsch bis drei Jahren im Schule, und ich war mit eine Schuleraustauch. Ich lerne Deutsch jetzt von mit Deustchen sprechen.


----------



## arktan

A small musical lesson. Mike, you should know this one

I always learnd better with music involved...
and here is the vid and the lyrics in german
if you have any questions, i'm around here 






Neulich hatte ich eine Unterhaltung mit meinem Manager, es ging um mich und Musik 
und das ich nicht mehr weiss ob die menschen in dieser schweren zeit, überhaupt noch bereit sind, 
sich mit meinen kranken Gedanken zu befassen, vielleicht sollt ich es lassen und was nützliches tun, doch er sagte nun aber stopp, 
du unterschätzt das Bedürfniss der Leute nach Pop.
Wann wenn nicht jetzt, musst du sie mit deinen Worten begeistern, eine erbauliche Melodie, 
die ihnen hilft einen Tag nach den andrem zu meistern, na wenn das so ist, hier habt ihr sie:

Wir werden alle sterben, haltet euch bereit.
Die Zeichen sind eindeutig, bald ist es so weit.
Vielleicht schon heute abend, vielleicht in einem Jahr, doch alle werden sterben traurig aber wahr.

Okay, vielleicht war das nicht unbedingt das was man in einer gemütlichen Runde singt, was meinen 
Manager aber nicht stört, sagt er, denn die Hook hat erheblichen Ohrwurm-charakter.
Stellt euch einen Männerchor auf nem Piratenschiff oder ein haufen Penner vor, die zu diesem Hauptriff mitsingen.
Könnt ihr mir den Gefallen tun, bitte? drei , vier...

Wir werden alle sterben, haltet euch bereit.
Die Zeichen sind eindeutig, bald ist es so weit.
Da gibt es kein Entrinnen.Da kommt nichts mehr ins Lot.Die Party ist zu ende.Bald sind alle tot.

TOT! TOT! TOT! TOT! TOT! TOT! TOT! TOT!

Wir werden alle sterben, haltet euch bereit.
Die Zeichen sind eindeutig, bald ist es so weit.
Vielleicht bei Zähneputzen, vielleicht beim Abendbrot.Doch irgendwann passiert es, dann sind alle tot....

Wir werden alle sterben, haltet euch bereit.
Die Zeichen sind eindeutig, bald ist es so weit.
Die Türen sind verschlossen, die Ampel steht auf rot, der Zug ist abgefahren, bald sind alle ... TOT!


----------



## Zepp88

Ach mist, ich kann es nicht ansehen! Ich bin beim Arbeit. 

Die texte ist verdammt lustig


----------



## arktan

wir werden alle sterben!


----------



## Zepp88

Die Toten Hosen? Eisregen? Was???


----------



## arktan

Neee, die Band heisst Knorkator 
es ist ein Haufen Spinner... 

EDIT: Ein Haufen besoffener Spinner


----------



## Zepp88

arktan said:


> Neee, die Band heisst Knorkator
> es ist ein Haufen Spinner...



Ahso....

Hörst du Eisregen?


----------



## petereanima

Scheissregen?


----------



## Zepp88

petereanima said:


> Scheissregen?


----------



## petereanima

vergib mir meine schlechten Scherze, ich hatte noch keinen Kaffee heute Morgen.


----------



## arktan

petereanima said:


> vergib mir meine schlechten Scherze, ich hatte noch keinen Kaffee heute Morgen.



HAHA! *Fingerzeig* 
Ich trinke gerade meinen, ohne Milch und Zucker 


EDIT: Also Eisregen habe ich nie wirklich viel gehört. Was ist es? Ist es Doom oder Dumm? Ich sollte mal in einen CD-Laden laufen und es mal anhören.


----------



## petereanima

arktan said:


> HAHA! *Fingerzeig*



Nelson? 


Ich habe mir jetzt einen Kaffee geholt. 


Ich befürchte jedoch, meine Scherze bleiben weiterhin schlecht.


----------



## arktan

Deine Scherze können nicht schlimmer als mein Kaffee sein, sonst würde ja das Universum implodieren 


arktan möchte pete darauf hinweisen dass seine Scherze wirklich nicht schlimm sind aber er möchte sein Selbstbewusstsein nicht stärken, einfach so, zum spass


----------



## Zepp88

Kafee 

Download "Meine Tote Russiche Freundin" und "Dreizehn" aus Eisregen es ist  und


----------



## arktan

Zepp88 said:


> Download



?


----------



## Zepp88

Es ist nicht die selben?


----------



## arktan

Zepp88 said:


> Es ist nicht die selben?



das habe ich jetzt nicht verstanden aber ich werde mir mal Eisregen reinziehen

wehe dir, wenn es was schlechtes ist


----------



## petereanima

Viele Leute sagen bei uns "downloaden" (mix deutsch+english = denglisch), eigentlich wäre es "runterladen".


----------



## Zepp88

Thueringer metal aus Spinners


----------



## Zepp88

petereanima said:


> Viele Leute sagen bei uns "downloaden" (mix deutsch+english = denglisch), eigentlich wäre es "runterladen".



Ahso, danke!


----------



## arktan

Zepp88 said:


> Thueringer metal aus Spinners



Das kann nicht schief gehen 

Neues Genre: Spinner-Metal im Knorkator-Stil


----------



## Zepp88

Was andere Deustche bands sollte ich horen?

Ich hore, The Vision Bleak, Ewigheim, Eisregen, Rammstein(ja ja...), Nox Mortis....ja viele Thueringer metal....von selben menschen  ASP ugh: ....ja...ich habe Weltrunter)


----------



## forelander

Ich will nach Deustchland gehen  Eines Tages, wann ich noch mehr Geld habe. Ich kann alles in diesem Thread lesen, aber kann noch nicht mehr Deutsch sprechen; die Wörter kann ich im Kopf hören, aber die Zunge brennt (brecht?...) wann ich die zu sagen versuche. Ich muss üben, und Deutsche gibt's hier (in meiner Stadt) nicht.



Zepp88 said:


> Was andere Deustche bands sollte ich horen?
> 
> Ich hore, The Vision Bleak, Ewigheim, Eisregen, Rammstein(ja ja...), Nox Mortis....ja viele Thueringer metal....von selben menschen  ASP ugh: ....ja...ich habe Weltrunter)



Wumpscut und das ich! Wenn Rammstein dir gern gefällt, vielleicht Megaherz und Eisbrecher würden dir auch gern gefällen.


----------



## Zepp88

uebt!


----------



## Zepp88

Oh, ja...und Empyrium!


----------



## arktan

DORNENREICH!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hört DORNENREICH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Verflucht noch mal DORNENREICH!!!!!!!!!!!


MySpace.com - Dornenreich - AT - Black Metal / Ambient / Other - www.myspace.com/mehralsdasein


----------



## Zepp88

arktan said:


> DORNENREICH!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hört DORNENREICH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Verflucht noch mal DORNENREICH!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> MySpace.com - Dornenreich - AT - Black Metal / Ambient / Other - www.myspace.com/mehralsdasein



Ahso..


----------



## arktan

Zepp88 said:


> Ahso..



Genau


----------



## Zepp88

arktan said:


> Genau



Bratkartoffeln


----------



## arktan

Lederhosen und Netzstrümpfe


----------



## petereanima

arktan said:


> Lederhosen und Netzstrümpfe



LederSTIEFEL und Netzstrümpfe


----------



## Zepp88

arktan said:


> Lederhosen und Netzstrümpfe



Edelweiß und Dicke Dinger


----------



## petereanima

arktan said:


> DORNENREICH!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hört DORNENREICH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Verflucht noch mal DORNENREICH!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> MySpace.com - Dornenreich - AT - Black Metal / Ambient / Other - www.myspace.com/mehralsdasein





hmmm, dann doch lieber Scooter


----------



## Zepp88

petereanima said:


> LederSTIEFEL und Netzstrümpfe



Hefeweizen.


----------



## arktan

petereanima said:


> hmmm, dann doch lieber Scooter



bitter ist's dem Tod zu dienen 

Hey Mike, wie lange lernst du schon Deutsch?


----------



## petereanima

Zepp88 said:


> Edelweiß und Dicke Dinger



klingt wie ein Song der "Böhse Onkelz".


----------



## Zepp88

petereanima said:


> hmmm, dann doch lieber Scooter



Ach......wirklich......wirklich?......sie sehen wie Schwuler aus


----------



## Zepp88

petereanima said:


> klingt wie ein Song der "Böhse Onkelz".





Ahso.


----------



## petereanima

bester thread auf ss.org


----------



## Zepp88

THIS CONVERSATION IS PURELY EDUCATIONAL.


----------



## petereanima

i iz a teacher?


----------



## arktan

petereanima said:


> bester thread auf ss.org



Ramen!

Hier können die Leute Deutsch lernen und sich geschmacklosen Humor mit Bratwurst und Lederstiefeln reinziehen = EPIC WIN


----------



## Zepp88

petereanima said:


> i iz a teacher?



Klar.


----------



## arktan

Ich schlage vor, den Johann als Leiter dieses Unterrichts zu proklamieren!


----------



## Zepp88

Es ist 4 uhr vierundzwanzig...scheiß...ich will zum Hause!!!


----------



## petereanima

dieser Thread = ein epischer Gewinn


----------



## Zepp88

arktan said:


> Ich schlage vor, den Johann als Leiter dieses Unterrichts zu proklamieren!



Wo ist Johann? 

[action=Zepp88] macht Lederhosen an.[/action]


----------



## petereanima

Zepp88 said:


> ich will NACH Hause!!!


----------



## arktan

petereanima said:


> dieser Thread = ein epischer Gewinn



aber natürlich  vergebt mir meinen Ausrutscher ins Englische


Hey Mike, warum willst du nach Hause? Dann kannst du nicht mehr Deutsch lernen...


----------



## Zepp88

petereanima said:


>



Ahso, danke.

So, du bist schon ein Lehrer!


----------



## arktan

Zepp88 said:


> * Zepp88 ZIEHT Lederhosen und einen BH an.



fixed


----------



## Zepp88

arktan said:


> aber natürlich  vergebt mir meinen Ausrutscher ins Englische
> 
> 
> Hey Mike, warum willst du nach Hause? Dann kannst du nicht mehr Deutsch lernen...



Ich kann schoen Deutsch....ich BRAUCHE Schlafen.


----------



## Zepp88

arktan said:


> fixed



Ich kann "anziehen" aber nicht "anmachen"? 

Diese BH ist zu klein.


----------



## arktan

Zepp88 said:


> Ich kann schoen Deutsch....ich BRAUCHE Schlaf.



Warum brauchst du denn Schlaf? Wir schlafen nachher alle für ewig nachdem wir den Löffel ab gegeben haben (dies ist eine Form zu sagen: sterben)



Zepp88 said:


> Ich kann "anziehen" aber nicht "anmachen"?
> 
> Diese BH ist zu klein.



Kleider kannst du anZIEHEN

Frauen kannst/musst du anMACHEN 

Oh ja, das Licht oder ein Gerät kannst du auch anmachen (nicht sexuell)


----------



## petereanima

Zepp88 said:


> Ich kann "anziehen" aber nicht "anmachen"?
> 
> Diese BH ist zu klein.



"anziehen" = bei Kleidung "put on"

"anmachen" = bei Geraeten (Fernseher, Radio) oder Frauen - "turn on"

i iz a teacher.


----------



## Zepp88

Ich will nicht eine Leiche sein.


----------



## Zepp88

petereanima said:


> "anziehen" = bei Kleidung "put on"
> 
> "anmachen" = bei Geraeten (Fernseher, Radio) oder Frauen - "turn on"
> 
> i iz a teacher.



Ahso....

Ich mache das Pornosehen an!


----------



## arktan

Zepp88 said:


> Ich will nicht eine Leiche sein.



aber aber
Niemand entkommt von Raptor Jesus


----------



## Zepp88

arktan said:


> aber aber
> Niemand entkommt von Raptor Jesus



Heil Raptor Jesus!!!!


----------



## petereanima

Heil Porno!


----------



## Zepp88

petereanima said:


> Heil Porno!



Bier! Busen! Raptor Jesus! Jawohl!


----------



## arktan

Zepp88 said:


> Bier! Busen! Raptor Jesus! Jawohl!



und Lederhosen! 

Ausserdem kannst du ja schon die wichtigsten Worte...


----------



## Zepp88

hrm ja, Bögi, das Licht is aus. Was jetzt?


----------



## Zepp88

arktan said:


> und Lederhosen!
> 
> Ausserdem kannst du ja schon die wichtigsten Worte...



und Yodel!


----------



## arktan

Zepp88 said:


> hrm ja, Bögi, das Licht is aus. Was jetzt?



jetzt musst du es anmachen oder zu mir ins Bett kommen


----------



## petereanima

arktan said:


> oder zu mir ins Bett kommen





Geht da was?


----------



## Zepp88

Ach......



Verdammt....


----------



## arktan

petereanima said:


> Geht da was?







nicht ohne Lederhosen und Netzstrümpfe


----------



## Zepp88

Kleider? Was fuer Kleider? Ich hab kein Kleider.


Ich bin beim Englisher Garten.


----------



## arktan

Zepp88 said:


> Kleider? Was fuer Kleider? Ich hab keinE Kleider.
> 
> 
> Ich bin beim EnglisheN Garten.



Du solltest aber zum Deutschen Biergarten gehen, ist viel besser


----------



## Zepp88

arktan said:


> Du solltest aber zum Deutschen Biergarten gehen, ist viel besser



Es gibts ein bier garten da.


----------



## Zepp88

Und Nudisten.


----------



## arktan

Zepp88 said:


> Und Nudisten.



BIER UND NUDISTEN?

GEHE SOFORT DORTHIN. SCHEISS AUF DIE ARBEIT


----------



## Zepp88

arktan said:


> BIER UND NUDISTEN?
> 
> GEHE SOFORT DORTHIN. SCHEISS AUF DIE ARBEIT





Aber es gibts Frauen und Mannern.



Und Bier!


----------



## Zepp88

Englischer Garten - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## petereanima

DORT GIBTS BIER UND BUSEN - GEH SOFORT HIN!!!!


----------



## Zepp88

petereanima said:


> DORT GIBTS BIER UND BUSEN - GEH SOFORT HIN!!!!



JETZT! ALLEN GEHEN!


----------



## Zepp88

:de: Fuer Busen! Und Bier!




EDIT: Keine Deustche Fliege


----------



## arktan

Wie kommst du jetzt auf eine deutsche Fliege?


----------



## Zepp88

.....


Quatsch... Ich bin verdammt bloed  Fahne! Flage! verfickte......zabaduschder...


----------



## arktan

ach so 

Phail = Fail = Versagen


----------



## Zepp88

See, now I've taught Neal how to epically fail at German too!


----------



## arktan

Deutsch ist im Prinzip so einfach...


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## arktan

Man muss nur Bier in einem Biergarten konsumieren und es kommt von selbst...


----------



## Zepp88

STIMMT!

Deutsch ist leicht wann du bist voll!


----------



## arktan

Zepp88 said:


> STIMMT!
> 
> Deutsch ist leicht wenn du voll bist!



Noch ein Bier? Ja gerne, ich nehme aber 2 Mass dieses Mal.

Lektion 666
Important stuff you guys should know when you go to Germany
Sentences and what they really mean...


Können Sie mir den Weg zum Hofbräuhaus zeigen?
Can you show me the way to THE place to get drunk?

Können Sie mir bitte aufhelfen, hier unter dem Tisch ist es nicht so bequem.
Could you help me on my feet? I'm lying under the table...

Wie bitte? Du willst 200 Euro? Vorher hatten wir doch das ganze Programm für 150 Euro abgemacht!!
There happened a mistake in the billing process...

Ich finde den FC Bayern München nicht so gut.
this means. "I want you to kill me." in some regions while in others it means "Pay me another beer, will ya?"..... you have to ask yourself if a free beer is worth the risk...... did i just ask that question?


----------



## Xtremevillan

Zepp88 said:


> Ja........wirklich.....
> 
> 
> "ach jaaa jaa fick mich jajaa jaajajaaajjajaaaaajjaaaj accchhhhhh jajajaaajjjjaaaaaajaajajaja schneller schwerer!!!! jaajajaaajaaajajajaaa ach ja jetzt im arschloch!!! ajajajajajajaja"
> 
> ......Mann lernst viel.



I tried to pronounce this fifteen minutes after I woke up.

Easily the best time I've had before I sobered up.

I'm going to start translating everything I recognize:



Zepp88 said:


> Ich habe Hunger.....ich soll zum Taco Bell gehen...



I have Hunger. some Taco Bell walk.



Zepp88 said:


> Edelweiß und Dicke Dinger



Oh I think I get it.

Mein Dicke Dinger ist braun.



Zepp88 said:


> Es ist 4 uhr vierundzwanzig...scheiß...ich will zum Hause!!!



It is four hour fourandtwenty, shit. i will ...



Zepp88 said:


> See, now I've taught Neal how to epically fail at German too!



If I understood half of what you guys were saying it would mean I were 10x better than what I am now.


----------



## petereanima

always remember: german "will" = WANT
english "will" like "i will..." = german: "werden" - like "Ich werde..."


----------



## Xtremevillan

Is will the actual pronounciation or is it vill? Will gate! (want walk)
Ich werden gehen?


----------



## Zepp88

gehen = to go

will is pronouced "vill"


----------



## Xtremevillan

Yah, I thought gehen was "walk" pluralized, close enough!

Also what the fuck are you doing up, dude, didn't you go to sleep like...funf uhr ago?!


----------



## Zepp88

I go to sleep in about an hour. I have a schedule 

"Ich gehe zum Pornoshop"

^Example of how to use "gehen"


----------



## Lee

Xtremevillan said:


> Yah, I thought gehen was "walk" pluralized, close enough!
> 
> Also what the fuck are you doing up, dude, didn't you go to sleep like...funf uhr ago?!



Gehen is more of a catch all verb for anything involving going somewhere. Ich gehe nach Hause.


----------



## Xtremevillan

Oh, I get it. Kind of.

Ich gehe nach Hause = I go to house? I thought House was Haus.


----------



## petereanima

"nach Hause" = "home" 

Ich gehe nach Hause = I go home.


----------



## Zepp88

"Pornoshop" = "home"


----------



## Xtremevillan

Ist das Haus gelb?
Nein, das Haus ist weiB.

Hm..?


----------



## Zepp88

Das Haus ist boese.


----------



## Zepp88

Correct.



Xtremevillan said:


> Ist das Haus gelb?
> Nein, das Haus ist weiB.
> 
> Hm..?


----------



## Zepp88

Welche Farbe ist deiner Auto?



I may have the case incorrect on "dein" btw.


----------



## Xtremevillan

Oh yeah, what's with that einer and diner stuff? If you look back on page..four or something (lol this thing exploded!) I have the picture of drei Teller, ein Teller ist orange, einer ist blau, einer ist gelb.

Why einer? I think ein stands for one or a...if it's a, it makes sense.

Hause and Haus mean the same thing? Hm...I guess it works, I see e added to things all the time for no reason...gelbe, blaue...

One more question: kurzes means "short", I think. How do you say that? "curt-tses?"

And on the lesson with hair, Rosetta Stone had "Harr" being pronounced as "Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa", never pronouncing the r. Fucked me up so badly when talkign with my Gemran friend.


----------



## Zepp88

That is where German gets confusing.

Ask the native German speakers


----------



## Xtremevillan

Hm...:\ Bah.

So what do you think:

[ Learn German | Play on the guitar ]


----------



## keithb

ich habe Deutsch für zwei Semester studierten, aber meine Deutsch ist sehr schlecht


----------



## Piledriver

ich en bitter un coca cola?

im not sure how to write,i can just say it...


----------



## arktan

Zepp88 said:


> "Pornoshop" = "home"



see guys? You can learn more than just a language here... 



TO GO = GEHEN

i go = ich gehe 

you go / thou gouest? = du gehst

she/he/it goes = sie/er/es geht

we go = wir gehen

you go = ihr geht

they go = sie gehen



hope this could help as basic, more stuff to follow tommorrow



Piledriver said:


> ich nehme einen bitter und eine coca cola.
> 
> im not sure how to write,i can just say it...


----------



## Xtremevillan

I'm confused, there is no add rep button here. I'd have done it like seven billoin times so far.


----------



## arktan

Xtremevillan said:


> I'm confused, there is no add rep button here. I'd have done it like seven billoin times so far.



was möchtest du sagen?


Spoiler



what do you want to say?


----------



## Xtremevillan

I'd've repped everyone here!

"vas muchtest du zagen"?


----------



## TheHandOfStone

Ich kann Deutsch nicht gut sprechen, aber ich weiss ein paar Woerter.

*TheHandOfStone weisst nicht, wie gut er spricht jetzt.*

And here's a phrase everyone should know: Mein Bahnhof hat viele Gedaerme.


----------



## Xtremevillan

Uh...what?
I can German not good speak, but i white a 

....what's the last part?


----------



## TheHandOfStone

Xtremevillan said:


> Uh...what?
> I can German not good speak, but i white a
> 
> ....what's the last part?



I can not speak German well, but I know a few words.

"Weiss" in this case is being used as a conjugated form of "wissen," meaning to know. It's an irregular verb if I remember correctly. 

And the second part says: My train station has many intestines.


----------



## Xtremevillan




----------



## Zepp88

Ach....wieder bin ich beim Arbeit, verdammt mist...

So, wie gehts es ihnen?!??!?!?!


----------



## Xtremevillan

Zeppo! I was waiting for you to post!

So...uh...how goes it, I think that's what you said.

GUT!


----------



## Zepp88

Hrmmm....Ich sollte eine neue Jacke kaufen...


----------



## Xtremevillan

I...Jacke.

...I jack too, but it's too early! JAAJAJAJAJAJA.

Anyways...hm. I'm going out with friends tomorrow, should I learn more German before I sleep?

(ps I saw the posts in 100k thread, Guten Note and Guten...something)


----------



## Zepp88

Ah...


Guten morgen (Good Morning)

Guten nacht ( Good Night)

Jacke (Jacket)


----------



## Zepp88

Zepp88 said:


> Hrmmm....Ich sollte eine neue Jacke kaufen...



"I should buy a new jacket"


----------



## Xtremevillan

Ya.

One question:

I(B)t sie?

IBt stands for...? And do you pronounce it the same as ist?


----------



## Paul Malmsteen

I have a German question. I want to say "7.68". Would I say "Sieben Punkt achtundsechzig" or is it a different word for point?

EDIT: I guess that is actually 7,68 for Germans isn't it?


----------



## Zepp88

Isst = "to eat"

It's pronounced with a longer "s" sound.


----------



## forelander

Ißt means eats. Said the same way as ist. 

You need to look into gender, and case. Start with gender, as it's reason for der die das, ein and eine. Adjectives describing nouns have to agree with the gender, which is why you see 'e's on the end of some words you already know. You will also see er's and es and some others. 

Then look into verb conjugations, so you understand why essen and ißt are the same word. 

THEN look into case, so you understand what the fuck einer is, coz there isn't an easy answer to that question right now. All adjectives must also agree with the case, as well as the gender, another reason for all the extra endings on words. Learning conversational pieces is good to start with, but you need to start looking into grammar because it will help you understand more phrases, and say things of your own.


----------



## Zepp88

Paul Malmsteen said:


> I have a german question. I want to say "7.68". Would I say "Sieben Punkt achtundsechzig" or is it a different word for point?



That's correct IIRC.


----------



## Xtremevillan

I figured, Rosetta Stone had a man / women eating, with only a Nein / Ja thing.

IBt sie? Ja.


----------



## Zepp88

"Ich esse Brats"

"Er ißt Brats"


----------



## Xtremevillan

Ist die Katze schwartz?
Nein, die Katze ist nichst schwartz. Es ist weiB.

Prolly did that wrong.


----------



## forelander

Xtremevillan said:


> Ist die Katze schwartz?
> Nein, die Katze ist *nicht* schwartz. *Sie oder die* ist weiB.
> 
> Prolly did that wrong.



I think.


----------



## Zepp88

Xtremevillan said:


> Ist die Katze schwartz?
> Nein, die Katze ist nicht schwartz. Es ist weiB.
> 
> Prolly did that wrong.



Other than the spelling mistake I corrected, that sentence is fine.


----------



## Xtremevillan

Hm. Well, Rosetta Stone says instead of die Katze you say sie, and nicht is spelled right.

So Nein, sie ist nicht schwarz. Sie ist weiB.


----------



## Zepp88

forelander said:


> I think.



Ahhh you caught something I didn't 


Sie


----------



## Zepp88

Xtremevillan said:


> Hm. Well, Rosetta Stone says instead of die Katze you say sie, and nicht is spelled right.
> 
> So Nein, sie ist nicht schwarz. Sie ist weiB.



Correct. You're referring to "her"


----------



## Xtremevillan

Argh. I suck at English grammar as it is, so this sucks twice as hard!

Eh, at least I'm learning.


----------



## forelander

Question: If the cat's a boy, you still refer to it as 'her' right, as Katze is feminine?


----------



## Desecrated

Xtremevillan said:


> Argh. I suck at English grammar as it is, so this sucks twice as hard!
> 
> Eh, at least I'm learning.



This is the beauty about learning languages, as you start to understand the german grammar more and more, you'll be able to spot the differences with your own grammar and almost automatically learn your own languages grammar :=)


----------



## Zepp88

forelander said:


> Question: If the cat's a boy, you still refer to it as 'her' right, as Katze is feminine?



 good question.

Silly Germans assigning gender to everything.

I would think you still refer to it as "die" or "sie"


----------



## forelander

The solution is to only buy girl cats and boy dogs, so that you're always right and don't look silly. Don't ask what happens when you buy a chicken.


----------



## Xtremevillan

Desecrated said:


> This is the beauty about learning languages, as you start to understand the german grammar more and more, you'll be able to spot the differences with your own grammar and almost automatically learn your own languages grammar :=)



Assuming, of course, that I learn from Rosetta Stone or that textbook. I really should order the textbook before going further, but I got the college's bookstore...


----------



## Desecrated

Xtremevillan said:


> Assuming, of course, that I learn from Rosetta Stone or that textbook. I really should order the textbook before going further, but I got the college's bookstore...



Second hand bookstore, you'd be surprised what you can find there.


----------



## Desecrated

forelander said:


> The solution is to only buy girl cats and boy dogs, so that you're always right and don't look silly. Don't ask what happens when you buy a chicken.


----------



## Zepp88

forelander said:


> The solution is to only buy girl cats and boy dogs, so that you're always right and don't look silly. Don't ask what happens when you buy a chicken.


----------



## Xtremevillan

Oh man, now I'm on like...backwards sentences.

Laufen die Frauen? used to be Die Frauen laufen. This isn't so hard, I guess. I forgot some words. Lauft was pronounced "loift" and iirc laufen is the plural or such of lauft.

Sitzen die Frauen? Ja, die Frauen sitzen.

What's the word for the men? Der is one.

I'm fairly sure of these things:

Das is feminine singular, as they are neutral.
Die is feminine plural.
Der is masculine singular...


----------



## forelander

Xtremevillan said:


> Oh man, now I'm on like...backwards sentences.
> 
> Laufen die Frauen? used to be Die Frauen laufen. This isn't so hard, I guess. I forgot some words. Lauft was pronounced "loift" and iirc laufen is the plural or such of lauft.
> 
> Sitzen die Frauen? Ja, die Frauen sitzen.
> 
> What's the word for the men? Der is one.



That's the same as English though, you just flip the noun and subject when you're asking a question, *don't you*?

Men I think is die Männer. If it's pronounced loift, it should be written läuft, or laeuft. Don't forget the umlaut!

Das is neutral singular
Die is feminine singular, and plural for all genders
Der is masculine singular.


----------



## Zepp88

Laufen is merely the whole word, and its pronounced as it's spelled...depending on where you are of course.

Ich laufe nicht gern.

Die Frauen laufen.

Ich kann durch die Garten laufen.


----------



## Xtremevillan

forelander said:


> That's the same is English though, you just flip the noun and subject when you're asking a question, *don't you*?
> 
> Men I think is die Männer. If it's pronounced loift, it should be written läuft, or laeuft. Don't forget the umlaut!
> 
> Das is neutral singular
> Die is feminine singular, and plural for all genders
> Der is masculine singular.



Wait, then wh....Das Maedchen? Die Madchen. Das Auto makes sense. But Die Mann?


----------



## forelander

Xtremevillan said:


> Wait, then wh....Das Maedchen? Die Madchen. Das Auto makes sense. But Die Mann?



Das Auto, die Autos, der Mann, die Männer. 

Now you need to learn plural forms too .

My strong advice (and something I unfortunately never did) is to learn the gender and plural as well as the word, when you learn a new noun. For example, don't just learn Mann means man, learn der Mann means man and the plural is die Männer. It'll save you a lot of trouble later, as plurals and genders in German generally don't follow set rules.


----------



## Xtremevillan

God damn it. This is why sometimes I hate foreign languages, and I can certainly see strain in foreigners learning English.

My thought: WHY ARE THERE SO FUCKIGN MANY WORDS FOR "THE". IT'S THE. THE THE THE.
Their thoughts: WHY IS THERE ONE WORD FOR THE THIS IS MAKING ME ANGRY

That sounds good.

So is it Die Autos? Die Katze and Die Katze?!


----------



## Desecrated

Xtremevillan said:


> God damn it. This is why sometimes I hate foreign languages, and I can certainly see strain in foreigners learning English.
> 
> My thought: WHY ARE THERE SO FUCKIGN MANY WORDS FOR "THE". IT'S THE. THE THE THE.
> Their thoughts: WHY IS THERE ONE WORD FOR THE THIS IS MAKING ME ANGRY
> 
> That sounds good.
> 
> So is it Die Autos? Die Katze and Die Katze?!



In swedish we don't have 'the', we switch orders on the letters to specify it. 

a stone - en sten
the stone - stenen (sten - en) 
a apple - ett äpple
the apple - äpplet (äpple - ett)


----------



## Zepp88

I want to learn Swedish...and Russian....and Norwegian....


----------



## Xtremevillan

Well, here's my language list:

German
Spanish
Japanese
Latin

German's killing me as it is.



Zepp88 said:


> I want to learn Swedish...and Russian....and Norwegian....



If you want, Swedish and Russian is on the Stone.


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> I want to learn Swedish...and Russian....and Norwegian....



If you can speak german, you can speak swedish and norwegian.


----------



## Desecrated

Xtremevillan said:


> Well, here's my language list:
> 
> German
> Spanish
> Japanese
> Latin
> 
> German's killing me as it is.
> 
> 
> 
> If you want, Swedish and Russian is on the Stone.



Learn latin first, then spanish will be much easier and probably italian, english and german to.


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


> If you can speak german, you can speak swedish and norwegian.



I know, it's just a matter of learning the words


----------



## Xtremevillan

I already know Italian. Which is why I'm doing Spanish next. I can speak USA English.

Ist das Auto gelb?
Ja, es ist gelb.

So das in the Ja turns to es, but if it's nein, it stays the same? Nein, es ist nicht gelb, es ist weiB?

Then we have this:

Ist das grune Auto alt?
Nein, es ist nicht alt.


----------



## forelander

The reason for using es rather than das is nothing to do with gender or case or positive or negative; same as in English it's easier to say 'it' rather than restate the object (das Auto).

So: Is the car yellow? Yeah, it's yellow. Why say "yeah the car is yellow," it just sounds clumsy and restating the object isn't necessary. 

For the second part, let's just say that since grün comes before the noun, it has to agree with it like I said before. That's why the e is on the end of grün. Explaining how you know which ending to put when speaking is beyond where you're at now, so just accept that when you see extra letters on words before nouns, it's so that they agree with the noun.


----------



## Xtremevillan

Sounds good and right. I was hoping someone would answer soon. But why use Das again for das Auto?

And I think you were right about this:

The girls sit? (forget the fragment)
In German, literal would be Die Madchen sitzen? However, it is Sitzen die Madchen?


----------



## forelander

Xtremevillan said:


> Sounds good and right. I was hoping someone would answer soon. But why use Das again for das Auto?
> 
> And I think you were right about this:
> 
> The girls sit? (forget the fragment)
> In German, literal would be Die Madchen sitzen? However, it is Sitzen die Madchen?



You don't use das, you've used es in the stuff I just read .

You could say die Mädchen sitzen? if you wanted, so long as (like in English) you raised the pitch of your voice a little at the end to indicate you're asking a question, but sitzen die Mädchen? would be clearer and probably more regular in German.


----------



## Xtremevillan

Oh I meant to use it in Nein. You use es in Ja, but das in Nein? Or can you use es in Nein also?

Ah, I see. Yeah, grammar, lol.

How do you say drink? Ich drinken milcht!


----------



## Zepp88

trinken = "to drink"


----------



## Zepp88

Ich trinke Wasser.


----------



## forelander

Trinken is the infinitive (un-conjugated form). Conjugating is when the verb is changed depending on who is performed the verb and how many.

ich trinke
du trinkst
er/sie/es trinkt
wir trinken
ihr trinkt
sie trinken

Ich trinke Coke und du trinkst Milch. Zepp trinkt nichts.


----------



## Zepp88

forelander said:


> Trinken is the infinitive (un-conjugated form). Conjugating is when the verb is changed depending on who is performed the verb and how many.
> 
> ich trinke
> du trinkst
> er/sie/es trinkt
> wir trinken
> ihr trinkt
> sie trinken
> 
> Ich trinke Coke und du trinkst Milch. Zepp trinkt nichts.





After a while you'll get a feel of what "sounds right"


----------



## Xtremevillan

Ja, ish trinke milch. 

(Just went from questions to foods on the Stone)

Zepp do you want the Rosetta Stone to get a little start on Sweedish and Russian?


----------



## Zepp88

Xtremevillan said:


> Ja, *ich* trinke milch.
> 
> (Just went from questions to foods on the Stone)
> 
> Zepp do you want the Rosetta Stone to get a little start on Sweedish and Russian?





I'm skeptical of Rosetta Stone.


----------



## Xtremevillan

You register my intelligence at too high a level. If you do want it I'll send it to you.

As for me?

Guten nacht!



forelander said:


> Trinken is the infinitive (un-conjugated form). Conjugating is when the verb is changed depending on who is performed the verb and how many.
> 
> ich trinke
> du trinkst
> er/sie/es trinkt
> wir trinken
> ihr trinkt
> sie trinken
> 
> Ich trinke Coke und du trinkst Milch. Zepp trinkt nichts.



Oh hey, is this the Me/You/He/She/Formal/We/Us/They?


----------



## forelander

I, you, he she it, we, you (plural), they. You (formal, Sie) is usually the same as the form for they I think, so I didn't include it.


----------



## Xtremevillan

Ah. Well, danke!

Using it in real life makes customers squint and confused.

So.

Guten nacht!


----------



## forelander

Also, Zepp, wie geht's?


----------



## Zepp88

Es geht mir soso, ich will nicht beim Arbeit sein...ich will nach Hause!!!!

Dir?


----------



## forelander

Ich bin beim (zu?) Hause, und spiele Gitarre, also mir geht's ganz gut . 

Drei Wochen noch bis ich wieder nach Uni gehen muß


----------



## Zepp88

Ich glaub es ist "zu Hause"

Was lernst du ins Uni?


----------



## forelander

Ich studiere Elektrotechnik, und bin im viertem Jahr davon. Was machst du beim Arbeit?


----------



## Zepp88

Ich arbeite beim U.S. Customs Helpdesk, (Helfen tisch? Hilfe tisch?) Computer Scheiß...


----------



## arktan

Xtremevillan said:


> Sounds good and right. I was hoping someone would answer soon. But why use Das again for das Auto?
> 
> And I think you were right about this:
> 
> The girls sit? (forget the fragment)
> In German, literal would be Die Madchen sitzen? However, it is Sitzen die Madchen?




You just have to imagin that english has a "the" for all three genders aswell (i think it had them in some point in history but then somehow they weren't used anymore...)
So if you want to say "the car is yellow" you have to translate the "the" into German and then into the right gender for the object there (in this case it is "car")
so it would look like this:

the car is yellow
das Auto ist gelb

basically you have absolutely the same word order in German and English. So all you have really to do is just replacing the words in the right genders, cases and times.


About the girls sit - thing

The girls sit?
Die Madchen sitzen?

there is nothing wrong with this one, the reader only must make it sound a bit like a question (raise the pitch at the end of the sentence)
While this works (you'll pass with it in every german-speaking region) there is a much more elegant version. Yeah, the one you said:

Sitzen die Madchen?
which would be translated into English as "Do the girls sit?"

This sounds much softer since you don't have to raise the pitch at the end of the sentence (you just add a small Spock-like tone at the end) and is much less missunderstood.

There is also a difference between the 2 which can be confusing in certain disscussions

for example: you get with, let's say, Jennä Jämes0n in the car and you two have, let's say, 2 children, girls.
So now you're in your car and since you learned German, ate Bratwurst like mad and drank beer like a maniac you're pretty fat and lazy.
So instead of turning your head and see for yourself you yell at Jenna (who can speak German perfectly at that moment, of course) because you want to know if the girls are sitting on the rear seats.
So if you yell 
Die Mädchen sitzen? she will look a bit baffled at you because this situation asks for the "Do the girls sit"-thingy...
so the right thing to yell would be
"Sitzen die Mädchen? Verflucht nochmal und gib mir ein Bier!"


----------



## Zepp88

^^ Win


----------



## arktan

Zepp88 said:


> ^^ Win



If Jenna is involved it always results in win. No matter what you write



this is what i wrote:

So now you're in your car and since you learned German, ate Bratwurst like mad and drank beer like a maniac you're pretty fat and lazy.
So instead of turning your head and see for yourself you yell at Jenna (who can speak German perfectly at that moment, of course) because you want to know if the girls are sitting on the rear seats.
So if you yell 
Die Mädchen sitzen? she will look a bit baffled at you because this situation asks for the "Do the girls sit"-thingy...
so the right thing to yell would be
"Sitzen die Mädchen? Verflucht nochmal und gib mir ein Bier!" 




and this is what everybody probably read:

So now you're in your car and since you learned German, ate Bratwurst like mad and drank beer like a maniac you're pretty fat and lazy.
So instead of turning your head and see for yourself you yell at *Jenna* (who can speak German perfectly at that moment, of course) because *you want to* know if the girls are sitting *on the rear seats*.
So if you yell 
Die Mädchen sitzen? she will look a bit baffled at you because *this situation asks for* the "Do the girls sit"-thingy...
so the right thing to yell would be
"Sitzen die Mädchen? Verflucht nochmal und gib mir ein *Bier!*" 






so tell me, how can this NOT result in win  (yes, i leaned my ass too far out, now you can pwn me )


----------



## Zepp88

Jenna.....Beer.....Pwn....


----------



## MF_Kitten

haßt du eine kugelschreiber?

bist du krank?

i used to know german, but i forgot all about grammar


----------



## arktan

MF_Kitten said:


> haßt du einen Kugelschreiber?
> 
> bist du krank?
> 
> i used to know german, but i forgot all about grammar



Ja gut, ihr Norweger versteht uns ja auch so


----------



## Zepp88

Ich.

Leibe.

Busen.

Und.

Bier.

Und.

Spacekeks.


----------



## Zepp88

ILBUBUS


----------



## arktan

Zepp88 said:


> Ich.
> 
> Leibe.
> 
> Busen.
> 
> Und.
> 
> Bier.
> 
> Und.
> 
> Spacekeks.



if you translate space cookies into German you get "Weltraumkekse"  it just sounds so junkie-style in German


----------



## Zepp88

Weltraumkekse 



Komm! Tanz mit mir!


----------



## arktan

Zepp88 said:


> Komm! Tanz mit mir!


----------



## Desecrated

Zepp88 said:


> Weltraumkekse
> 
> 
> 
> Komm! Tanz mit mir!


----------



## Zepp88

Desecrated said:


>



TANZEN IM DISCO!!!1

BLIZT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zepp88

arktan said:


>



Hallo lieber.


----------



## arktan

Zepp88 said:


> TANZEN IM DISCO!!!1
> 
> BLIZT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Tanzen in Netzstrümpfen und Lederhosen mit Bratwurst in der linken und Bier in der rechten Hand FTMFW!!!



> Hallo lieber.


----------



## Zepp88

arktan said:


> Tanzen in Netzstrümpfen und Lederhosen mit Bratwurst in der linken und Bier in der rechten Hand FTMFW!!!


----------



## arktan

Zepp88 said:


>



Du bist DER Zuhälter


----------



## Zepp88

Netzstrümpfen und Lederhosen





Was fuer Scheiße....


----------



## arktan

Zepp88 said:


> Netzstrümpfen und Lederhosen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was fuer Scheiße....



ist so ein Fetisch.....


----------



## Zepp88

arktan said:


> ist so ein Fetisch.....



[action=Zepp88] sucht mit Google [/action]


----------



## arktan

Zepp88 said:


> * Zepp88 sucht mit Google



* fragt sich was Zepp mit google sucht...


----------



## Zepp88

arktan said:


> * fragt sich was Zepp mit google sucht...



Deiner Fetisch. Ich brauche Bilder.


----------



## arktan

Zepp88 said:


> Dein Fetisch. Ich brauche Bilder.



Oh mein Gott! Was habe ich getan?!


----------



## Zepp88

Du hast mich geil gemacht.


----------



## arktan




----------



## Zepp88




----------



## arktan

Ich muss kotzen


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## arktan

Das Verb "Kotzen"


To puke = kotzen

i puke = ich kotze
you puke = du kotzest (uuuuuuuh)
he/she/it pukes = er/sie/es kotzt
we puke = wir kotzen
you puke = ihr kotzt
they puke = sie kotzen


----------



## Zepp88

Ich weiss schoen....


----------



## Zepp88

Ich kotze an die Kopf die Andy Dick.


----------



## arktan

Zepp88 said:


> Ich weiss schon....



fixed, HAW HAW HAW


Sein

ich bin 
du bist
er/sie/es ist
wir sind
ihr seid
sie sind



Zepp88 said:


> Ich kotze an den Kopf von Andy Dick.


----------



## Xtremevillan

Guten morgen!


----------



## Zepp88

Okay...

About the umlaut in "schon" or "schoen"

It is used like this?

"Sie ist schoen"

"Ich weiss schon."

Or what are the other possible uses?


----------



## Xtremevillan

It makes scheiss hard to pronounce.


----------



## Zepp88

.......an umlaut in Scheisse?


----------



## Xtremevillan

I was going for the german word Shit.

As in it makes shit hard to pronounce.

_everyone watch me fail haaaaard_


----------



## Zepp88

oh...I think Rosetta Stone might be misleading you a bit.


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo.


----------



## g3rmanium

Deutsch Lernen von Mike = epic fail


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Deutsch Lernen von Mike = epic fail



Halte doch mau


----------



## arktan

g3rmanium said:


> Deutsch Lernen von Mike = epic fail



Sehr geehrter Herr Johann

In Ihrer Abwesenheit haben wir Sie zum Leiter des Deutschkurses auf sevenstring.org gewählt.

Möge die Macht mit Euch sein.



Hallo Johann


----------



## Xtremevillan

Zepp88 said:


> oh...I think Rosetta Stone might be misleading you a bit.



Nah RS doesn't do curses and stuff.


----------



## Zepp88

IK BIN EUIN BERLINAR!!!!!


----------



## arktan

Xtremevillan said:


> Nah RS doesn't do curses and stuff.



which is the main reason why you must attend to the lessons here


----------



## Xtremevillan

Ja. Ich will tinke milch.


----------



## Zepp88

Xtremevillan said:


> Ja. Ich will tinke milch.



"Ich will Milch zum trinken."


----------



## Xtremevillan

:\

Oh yeah I forgot that nouns are caps. Also what does zum mean?


----------



## Zepp88

zum=zu dem=to the=weird german shit.

Have one of them explain the stuff...lol


----------



## Xtremevillan

So would "Trinken der Milch" be wrong (don't count the word der, the overall phrasing).


----------



## Zepp88

No, it would be "Trink der Milch" or "der Milch trinken"

I don't know the gender of Milch...


----------



## Xtremevillan

It's fine, I'm sure RS will have something with it. 

I'm really enjoying learning German!


----------



## Zepp88

It's fun, obviously I haven't memorized everything yet, but I can communicate...makes ordering beer easier....


----------



## Xtremevillan

True. But all I can do is talk to customers about hardware (hammers, nails, saws).

DER ALTER MANN (WANTS A CIRCULAR SAW)

everyone looks at me


----------



## g3rmanium

Worum gings nochmal jetzt? Milch?


----------



## Xtremevillan

Ja, milch. Ich trink der Milch.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Worum gings nochmal jetzt? Milch?



Milch.


Nur Milch.


Von dicke Busen.


----------



## g3rmanium

Xtremevillan said:


> Ja, milch. Ich trink der Milch.



Einfach nur Milch oder mit Kakaopulver?


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Milch.
> 
> 
> Nur Milch.
> 
> 
> Von dicke Busen.



Fresse Mike.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Fresse Mike.


----------



## arktan

Xtremevillan said:


> Ja. Ich will tinke milch.



would sound like

Ja. Ich will Milch trinken.

it would be

Ja. Ich will die Milch trinken. -> if you have a specific box/bottle of milk in your head (not physically )




g3rmanium said:


> Fresse Mike.









Zepp88 said:


>


----------



## Xtremevillan

All done with my Milch!


----------



## Zepp88

I'm not!


----------



## arktan

Zepp88 said:


> I'm not!



Nun ja, es ist was weisses und ein bisschen cremig.... deswegen magst du es doch. Oder etwa nicht?


----------



## Xtremevillan

Trinke der Milch Zepp


----------



## Zepp88

arktan said:


> Nun ja, es ist was weisses und ein bisschen cremig.... deswegen magst du es doch. Oder etwa nicht?


----------



## arktan

Xtremevillan said:


> Trinke DIE Milch, Zepp





Zepp? Trink deine Milch damit du gross und stark wirst


----------



## Xtremevillan

I understood the first part of that sentence and gross.

I don't like Milch either but I suck at growing so :\


----------



## Zepp88

arktan said:


> Zepp? Trink deine Milch damit du gross und stark wirst



Ich HASSE Milch.....


----------



## arktan

Xtremevillan said:


> I understood the first part of that sentence and gross.
> 
> I don't like Milch either but I suck at growing so :\



 not bad, mate

actually it meant something like:

"Drink your milk so that you'll become big and strong"



Zepp88 said:


> Ich HASSE Milch.....





Jetzt sei ein braver Junge, trink deine Milch und iss deinen Spinat. Sonst hole ich die Kreissäge...


----------



## Xtremevillan

gross doesn't mean gross?!


----------



## Zepp88

muell...


----------



## arktan

gross means big

but beware, in Germany they use that "double s" (looks like a violated B) and we here in Switzerland simply write "ss" instead of that "B"


----------



## Xtremevillan

GroB?


----------



## arktan

Zepp88 said:


> muell...





Pass auf, sonst wirst du verdammt auf ewig die Kühe zu melken












Xtremevillan said:


> GroB?



well that B should be that special letter "ß" which is the so called "double s"


----------



## Xtremevillan

Oh yeah, I need those alts again...*searches*

Zepp iBt Brot?

"narungsmittel" means store?


----------



## arktan

Xtremevillan said:


> "narungsmittel" means store?



nope, Nahrungsmittel means food/foodstuff

here you've got a great translating tool BTW 

Dictionary / Wörterbuch (BEOLINGUS, TU Chemnitz)

it's still my starting page...


----------



## Xtremevillan

Oh, that's how you spell scheiBe.

Du willst ein weiB Auto neu?


----------



## Paul Malmsteen

Please do your best to stop using B as an eszett. If you can't, use "ss".

ß = Alt+0223


----------



## g3rmanium

Xtremevillan said:


> Oh, that's how you spell scheiBe.
> 
> Du willst ein weiB Auto neu?



Da bin ich wieder. 

[action=g3rmanium]geht sich eine Pizza Quattro Formaggi holen. [/action]


----------



## Xtremevillan

Didn't get that last one.

Alt+0223, go tit.

"Das Pferd frißst"

That last word is incredibly weird to say.


----------



## g3rmanium

Xtremevillan said:


> Didn't get that last one.



Warum nicht?


----------



## Xtremevillan

What you said, I didn't get.


----------



## g3rmanium

Xtremevillan said:


> What you said, I didn't get.



Dann muß ich wohl deutlicher werden.


----------



## Xtremevillan

Now you're just having fun.


----------



## g3rmanium

Xtremevillan said:


> Now you're just having fun.



Nein, ehrlich.

Worüber sollen wir sprechen?


----------



## Xtremevillan




----------



## g3rmanium

Xtremevillan said:


>


----------



## Xtremevillan

Me no understando mucho!


----------



## g3rmanium

Xtremevillan said:


> Me no understando mucho!



Wieviel Deutsch kannst du?


----------



## Xtremevillan

I understood German, you.

So...nein, DU! 

Hm. Ißt Fleish?


----------



## g3rmanium

Xtremevillan said:


> Hm. Ißt Fleish?



Nein, ich esse kein Fleisch.


----------



## Xtremevillan

Does Fleisch mean raw meat or meat in general.


----------



## g3rmanium

Xtremevillan said:


> Does Fleisch mean raw meat or meat in general.



Generell.


----------



## arktan

Johann ist Vegetarier, musst du wissen



Spoiler



Johann is a vegetarian, you know?


----------



## forelander

Zepp88 said:


> Okay...
> 
> About the umlaut in "schon" or "schoen"
> 
> It is used like this?
> 
> "Sie ist schoen"
> 
> "Ich weiss schon."
> 
> Or what are the other possible uses?



Since no one has answered yet...

Schön generally means beautiful, good looking, nice etc etc. Schon generally means already. So what you said there is correct. However, as with many words in German, I think both of them (but schon especially) get thrown around a bit, kind of like ja and mal, and probably rarely mean the things I said . As you know, that's just how German is, and may be what caused your confusion. 

It's also slightly ironic that I know all this grammar but can't speak it for shit .


----------



## Zepp88

forelander said:


> Since no one has answered yet...
> 
> Schön generally means beautiful, good looking, nice etc etc. Schon generally means already. So what you said there is correct. However, as with many words in German, I think both of them (but schon especially) get thrown around a bit, kind of like ja and mal, and probably rarely mean the things I said . As you know, that's just how German is, and may be what caused your confusion.
> 
> It's also slightly ironic that I know all this grammar but can't speak it for shit .



Yep, that's the kind of thing I've encountered as well, thus my confusion 

Thanks.


----------



## arktan

so the next important thing....

We should start slowly with conversations... you know, the "hello, i am retarded. Oh yes, you are retarded too? how nice!" stuff so that you guys can offend people on the street and then lie to the police when they ask you what happened 
so this is serious stuff...

We should start with introductions and standard stuff which is used everyday, 
so let's pretend that you guys come in a s3xsh0p ...
copy the part below if you want and fill in the missing words for this conversation



> Hot as hell female shop assistant who reminds you of Cameron Diaz: Guten Tag, willkommen bei "Heisse Würstchen" (<-shop name), mein Name ist llllllllllllll. Wie geht es ihnen und wie heissen sie?
> You:
> Hot as hell female shop assistant who reminds you of Cameron Diaz: Sehr schön. Dort ist die DVD-Abteilung. Rufen sie mich, wenn sie hilfe brauchen.
> You:
> 
> You walk over to the DVD's and then you notice another hot as hell lady who searches in the *censored* part of the DVD drawers. She turns around and looks at you
> 
> hot as hell lady who searches in the *censored* part of the DVD drawers: Entschuldigung, können sie mir kurz helfen? Ich suche den Film *censored*.
> You:
> hot as hell lady who searches in the *censored* part of the DVD drawers: Ich danke Ihnen vielmals. Hier haben sie meine Handynummer als ein kleines Dankeschön. Ein grosses Danke gibt es wenn sie anrufen.
> You: (write something different than , )


to be continued if some of you fill these out...


----------



## Zepp88

Heisse Wuerstchen  

Boegi...du spinst.


----------



## arktan

Zepp88 said:


> Heisse Wuerstchen
> 
> Boegi...du spinnst.



hey man! this is a everydays situation (at least in my life ) and how would you call a german sexshop?


----------



## Zepp88

Ich will meine verdammte Gitarre, und Geld...


----------



## Zepp88

arktan said:


> hey man! this is a everydays situation (at least in my life ) and how would you call a german sexshop?



Bumsen Platz!


----------



## arktan

Zepp88 said:


> Ich will meine verdammte Gitarre, und Geld...



hast du denn keine Gitarre mehr? Und kein Geld? Du könntest dich ja prostituieren, dann kommt schnell was in die Kasse...






Zepp88 said:


> Bumsen Platz!





A german swinger club would be called that way


----------



## Zepp88

arktan said:


> hast du denn keine Gitarre mehr? Und kein Geld? Du könntest dich ja prostituieren, dann kommt schnell was in die Kasse...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A german swinger club would be called that way





Na, ich habe ein par Gitarren, aber ich will meine KxK!!! Ich brauche Geld...aber heute nacht...erm....(insert German phrase here for getting paid.)



Die Lustige Scheide.


----------



## arktan

Zepp88 said:


> Na, ich habe ein par Gitarren, aber ich will meine KxK!!! Ich brauche Geld...aber heute nacht...erm....werde ich für arschficken bezahlt
> 
> 
> Die Lustige Scheisse.



KxK echt? Was für eine willst du denn genau?


----------



## Zepp88

arktan said:


> KxK echt? Was für eine willst du denn genau?



Ich warte mehr als ein Jahre fuer sie...


----------



## arktan

Hast du sie schon bestellt?


----------



## Xtremevillan

Guten morgen. Ish gate to see The Dark Knight with my friends

YES FOR HALF AND HALFS


----------



## Zepp88

arktan said:


> Hast du sie schon bestellt?



Ja.


----------



## arktan

Zepp88 said:


> Ja.







Schlampe. Jetzt bin ich eifersüchtig. Beschreib sie doch einmal.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Ich will meine verdammte Gitarre, und Geld...



Geld ODER Midi, Herr Tremblay!


----------



## Xtremevillan

Guten nachmittag everybody. The following --- mean separate thoughts, edited as they come.

Is it always Das Maedchen? I sometimes see Die Maedchen.
---
what the heck 68 - Putfile.com

Can someone explain to me first off, to test yourselves:

a) What that says
b) What it means
c) Why the fuck is it pronounced that way?
---

Is this correct:
Der Mann trinkt Orangensaft. -> Trinkt Orangensaft der Mann?
Die Maedchen laufen. -> Laufen die Maedchen?


----------



## Sindwulf

Die Maechaen is plural. plural is always die, almost.
Es hoert wie "Alterweinhoeben" von was hoerte ich, ich glaube es (A wine house or something)

vieliecht ich bin leid


----------



## Xtremevillan

You almost got the second one, you nailed the main word.


----------



## arktan

Xtremevillan said:


> Guten nachmittag everybody. The following --- mean separate thoughts, edited as they come.
> 
> Is it always Das Maedchen? I sometimes see Die Maedchen.
> ---
> what the heck 68 - Putfile.com
> 
> Can someone explain to me first off, to test yourselves:
> 
> a) What that says
> b) What it means
> c) Why the fuck is it pronounced that way?
> ---



Here i am matey...

Can't listen to that stuff you uploaded (i hate apple software) 

About that "die Mädchen" stuff: In German the article (der, die, das) changes with the cases (nominative, genitive, dative and accusative) and also with plural/singular...

I know that this is overkill for your question but i will use this opportunity to list all the cases in present time that go with "das Mädchen"


1. Nominative

Q: Wer ist da?
A: DAS Mädchen ist da.

Q:Who is here?
A:The girl is here.


2.Genitive

Q: Wessen Auto ist das?
A: Dies ist DES Mädchens Auto.

Q: Whose car is this?
A: This is the car of the girl.


3.Dative

Q: Wem muss ich den Kuchen geben?
A: Gib den Kuchen DEM Mädchen.

Q: To whom do i have to give the cake?
A: Give the cake to the girl.


4.Accusative

Q: Wen hast du gesehen?
A: DAS Mädchen habe ich gesehen

Q: Whom have you seen?
A: I've seen the girl.




Okay, there are more of them for the plurals of "mädchen" but i think it's already enough to digest untill here. We can continue this whenever you want but it's best if we do it in small pieces 




> Is this correct:
> Der Mann trinkt Orangensaft. -> Trinkt Orangensaft der Mann?
> Die Maedchen laufen. -> Laufen die Maedchen?


{Der Mann} {trinkt} {Orangensaft}. -> {Trinkt} {der Mann} {Orangensaft}?

the second one is absolutely right 

i'm going to bed now but if you have any questions just post'em, i'm gonna stop by tommorrow morning again (in about 10hrs)

See ya mate!


----------



## Xtremevillan

I really wish we could +rep people :\

Thanks a whole bunch man. I never realized there were so many goddamn words for the...this makes me so angry. :\ Overkill it may have been but hey, it helps. I assume there are rules, too...blah.

Oh, I see how it works for the other one. So assuming it works this way:

[Das Maedchen] [lauft] [(word for fast)] -> [lauft] [Das Maedchen] [(word for fast)]

Would be correct?


Also, I just got onto clothing...this learning curve just went up.


----------



## arktan

Xtremevillan said:


> I really wish we could +rep people :\


bah, it's okay. I'm not doing this for the rep but for your soul. Yes, you sold your soul to the devil when you accepted my help  



> Thanks a whole bunch man. I never realized there were so many goddamn words for the...this makes me so angry. :\ Overkill it may have been but hey, it helps. I assume there are rules, too...blah.


Patient must the young padawan be. All come in time it will. 



> Oh, I see how it works for the other one. So assuming it works this way:
> 
> [Das Maedchen] [lauft] [(schnell)] -> [lauft] [Das Maedchen] [(schnell)] ?
> 
> Would be correct?


abso-fucking-lutely


----------



## Xtremevillan

Tragt das Maedchen ein weißer Obenteil? I think that's right.


----------



## arktan

Xtremevillan said:


> Tragt das Maedchen ein weißer Obenteil? I think that's right.



almost 

Trägt das Mädchen ein weißes Oberteil

But you got the positions of the words right which is pretty good.
you could not know the "weißes" thingy because noone explained it yet 
Not just the articles change in the different cases but also the adjectives sometimes if they're tied to a substantive...
In this sentence we deal with the accusative case but we should learn this way later since learning it now would shake your motivation pretty badly 
I know this sounds damn confusing but it really isn't as soon as you understand the principles, then it will come intuitively. It's like starting to play guitar, first you fight with the fretboard untill your hand is used to the precise movements and when the feeling is there you build slowly up.


----------



## Xtremevillan

Ah, as long as the overall order was OK, when I get into that I'll perfect it as best I can. In fact, I kinda winged it by saying weißer in the first place, I was going to just say weiß.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Geld ODER Midi, Herr Tremblay!



Geld fuer MIDI kaufen, Herr Burkard


----------



## Guitarwizard

Bin mir jetzt selbst nicht mehr ganz sicher, aber wurde das "ß" nicht bei der letzten Rechtschreibereform weitestgehend abgeschafft?

@Xtremevillan: 

As soon as your confident in German, we can start with Swiss-German! 
A little example of what you'd have to expect:

English: I must go to the mall.
German: Ich muss ins Einkaufszentrum gehen.
Swiss: Ich mues is Iichaufszentrum gah.

English: It's half past six.
German: Es ist halb sieben.
Swiss: 'S isch halbi sibni.

English:When flies fly behind flies, fly flies behind flies. (~somehow)
German: Wenn Fliegen hinter Fliegen fliegen, fliegen Fliegen Fliegen nach.
Swiss: Wenn Flüge hinter Flüge flüged, flüged, Flüge Flüge na.


----------



## Zepp88

Most Euro languages sound like really fucked up German.


----------



## Guitarwizard

Not true..

Albanian
Arcadian Greek
Armenian
Aromanian
Asturian
Attic Greek
Avestan
Bactrian
Baluchi
Belorussian
Breton
Brittish
Bulgarian
Carian
Catalan
Celtiberian
Common Anatolian
Common Baltic
Common Celtic
Common Germanic
Common Slavic
Cornish
Corsican
Curonian
Czech
Dacian
Dalmatian
Danish
Dardic
Dari
Doric Greek
Dutch
English
Faliscan
Faroese
French
Frisian
Galician
Galindan
Gaulish
German
Gothic
Greek New
Hittite
Icelandic
Illyrian
Ionic Greek
Irish
Istroromanian
Italian
Kashmiri
Khwaresmian
Koine Greek
Kurdish
Latin
Latvian
Lepontic
Lithuanian
Low German
Luwian
Lycian
Lydian
Macedonian
Manx
Median
Messapic
Mycenaean Greek
Norwegian
Occitan
Old Church Slavonic
Old English
Old High German
Old Low German
Old Macedonian
Old Norse
Old Prussian
Old Russian
Oscan
Ossetic
Palaic
Pali
Parthian
Phrygian
Picene
Pisidic
Polabian
Polish
Popular Latin
Portuguese
Prakrits
Pashto
Rhaetoromansh
Romanian
Russian
Ruthene
Sacian
Sardinian
Scots
Scottish Gaelic
Scythian
Selonian
Semigalian
Serbo-Croatian
Sidetian
Slovak
Slovene
Sogdian
Sorbian
Spanish
Sudovian
Swedish
Tadjik
Talysh
Tati
Thracian
Tocharic
Ukrainian
Umbrian
Vedic
Venetic
Volscian
Welsh
Yagnobi
Yiddish

...they all sound diffrent.


----------



## Zepp88

tits.


----------



## Guitarwizard

Yes, I like!


----------



## Xtremevillan

Guitarwizard said:


> Bin mir jetzt selbst nicht mehr ganz sicher, aber wurde das "ß" nicht bei der letzten Rechtschreibereform weitestgehend abgeschafft?
> 
> @Xtremevillan:
> 
> As soon as your confident in German, we can start with Swiss-German!
> A little example of what you'd have to expect:
> 
> English: I must go to the mall.
> German: Ich muss ins Einkaufszentrum gehen.
> Swiss: Ich mues is Iichaufszentrum gah.
> 
> English: It's half past six.
> German: Es ist halb sieben.
> Swiss: 'S isch halbi sibni.
> 
> English:When flies fly behind flies, fly flies behind flies. (~somehow)
> German: Wenn Fliegen hinter Fliegen fliegen, fliegen Fliegen Fliegen nach.
> Swiss: Wenn Flüge hinter Flüge flüged, flüged, Flüge Flüge na.










Let me do the first part (understanding germans). After that, I got Spanish, Japanese, Latin to learn, unfortunately no one offeres Gaelic...

Guten morgen!


----------



## arktan

Zepp88 said:


> Most Euro languages sound like really fucked up German.



let's just settle for "they're all just fucked up" 



Xtremevillan said:


> Let me do the first part (understanding germans).
> 
> Guten morgen!




you do not understand...
As soon as Odilo is the emperor of the swiss-liechtensteinian empire he will strive out to conquer the world with space cookies and a toothbrush. When he accomplishes his goal the unviersal language on this planet will be swiss german... 

so prepare for the future

BTW Guten Tag, wie geht es dir?


----------



## Xtremevillan

geht...slow. Es ist acht uhr and i got work at acht uhr funfundvierßig.


----------



## arktan

Xtremevillan said:


> geht...slow. Es ist acht uhr and i got work at acht uhr funfundvierßig.



geht.... langsam. Es ist acht Uhr und ich muss zur Arbeit um acht Uhr fünfundvierzig.


Was arbeitest du denn?


----------



## Xtremevillan

Isn't it vierßig? I mean, dreißig...then again, zwansig..fuck.

Uh..arbeit at Sears.


----------



## Guitarwizard

It's zwanzig, dreißig, vierzig, fünfzig, sechzig, achtzig, neunzig.
There is no certain rule behind these, it just is..


----------



## arktan

Xtremevillan said:


> Isn't it vierßig? I mean, dreißig...then again, zwansig..fuck.
> 
> Uh..arbeit at Sears.



ah, another not logic thing in german 

10 zehn

20 zwanzig

30 dreißig

40 vierzig

50 fünfzig

60 sechzig

70 siebzig

80 achtzig

90 neunzig

100 hundert

the "zig" means 10 but the most german speaking people don't know this anyway. It's an old remnant from the older german(ic) languages or so...
in some of the numbers it evolved into that "ß" (mostly in everything that contains 30 like 32 for example) instead of "z", don't ask why, long time ago and it makes no sense


----------



## Xtremevillan

Oh, I get it. So dreißig is the only exception, everything else is zig preceeded by their respectable single word thing what am I saying I don't even know anymore .


----------



## arktan

Xtremevillan said:


> Oh, I get it. So dreißig is the only exception, everything else is zig preceeded by their respectable single word thing what am I saying I don't even know anymore .



yes for the first part and the seconf part is confusing me somehow


----------



## Guitarwizard

arktan said:


> As soon as Odilo is the emperor of the swiss-liechtensteinian empire he will strive out to conquer the world with space cookies and a toothbrush. When he accomplishes his goal the unviersal language on this planet will be swiss german...



I think I would invent my own language, which only I can understand. 
Every other language will be forbidden.
I'm only giving private lessons to hot girls if they pay with blowjobs.


----------



## Paul Malmsteen

I haven't been following this thread heavily so this might have been said, but there should be a German speakers group. I mean, there is a French one. How can we start one?


----------



## Zepp88

It involves the mod team, and you in a dress.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Geld fuer MIDI kaufen, Herr Burkard



Na dann beschwer dich halt nicht, daß du kein Geld hast.


----------



## g3rmanium

arktan said:


> ah, another not logic thing in german
> 
> 10 zehn
> 
> 20 zwanzig
> 
> 30 dreißig
> 
> 40 vierzig
> 
> 50 fünfzig
> 
> 60 sechzig
> 
> 70 siebzig
> 
> 80 achtzig
> 
> 90 neunzig
> 
> 100 hundert



Was ist daran unlogisch?


----------



## Paul Malmsteen

g3rmanium said:


> Was ist daran unlogisch?



drei*ß*ig



Zepp88 said:


> It involves the mod team, and you in a dress.



 Must I post pics?


----------



## g3rmanium

Paul Malmsteen said:


> drei*ß*ig



Hat man schnell gelernt, oder?



Paul Malmsteen said:


> Must I post pics?


----------



## Xtremevillan

This thread is worthless?  

Hm. Went to work today...everyone's getting tired of me talking in german explaining rudimentary abstract things. I think I'm getting the tenses wrong too, so it's twice as annoying.

This is what I do: 

Also, Guten Nachmittag!


----------



## forelander

Was that a German or English 'also' ?


----------



## Xtremevillan

English. Andere is also in German, no?


----------



## forelander

No. Andere means other. If you use also to mean 'too', then it's 'auch' in German. The way you used it though, I'd probably just use the German word 'also' which doesn't strictly have the meaning it did in English. It's one of those hard to translate words, but that's one place you could use it. I think . 

I asked if it was the German also coz if it was, I was about to be somewhat impressed that you'd picked up such a word already.


----------



## Xtremevillan

impressed with me learning something advanced. And no, t'was English.

The first step into learning a language is easing it into your dominant language, I'm doing half-and-half.


----------



## arktan

Guten Tag, wie geht es allen heute?


----------



## g3rmanium

arktan said:


> Guten Tag, wie geht es allen heute?



Baßt scho, selbst?


----------



## Xtremevillan

Guten morgen. Wo ist Xtremevillan? Xtremevillan gate to Arbeit.


----------



## forelander

geht zum Arbeit*.


----------



## Xtremevillan

Ja, that. But I learned some cool stuff yesterday.

Wo sind Zepp und g3rmanium?


----------



## arktan

g3rmanium said:


> Baßt scho, selbst?



auch gut, danke!



forelander said:


> geht zum Arbeit*.



geht zur Arbeit


----------



## g3rmanium

Xtremevillan said:


> Wo sind Zepp und g3rmanium?



Hier, wo sonst?


----------



## Xtremevillan




----------



## g3rmanium

Xtremevillan said:


>


----------



## Xtremevillan

Ich ist stupid, nicht be mad!


----------



## g3rmanium

Xtremevillan said:


> Ich ist stupid, nicht be mad!



Was machst du so gerade?


----------



## Xtremevillan

Macht = work, so I work at Sears.


----------



## Xtremevillan

FINALLY FINISHED LESSON ONE! Damn, that's a lot of information to swallow! I'm going to review.


----------



## arktan

Xtremevillan said:


> Macht = work, so I work at Sears.



machen = to do

Was machst du so?
What do you do?


----------



## Guitarwizard

"Macht" means "might", actually.

The word "machen"/"make" just becomes "macht" in third person singular, 
like "er macht Kuchen", but the infinitive form is "machen".


----------



## arktan

Guitarwizard said:


> "Macht" means "might", actually.
> 
> The word "machen"/"make" just becomes "macht" in third person singular,
> like "er macht Kuchen", but the infinitive form is "machen".





llllllllllllll


----------



## Xtremevillan

Ah, I see. In my sleep yesterday I was going Wer = who, Was = what, Wo = where. Wer= who, Was = what, Wo = where... that was fun.

Wo ist Zepp?  He hates me or this thread or somthing!!


----------



## Zepp88

Hallo.


----------



## Xtremevillan

WTF don't make me look stupid.

WO HAS YOU BEEN?!


----------



## g3rmanium

Xtremevillan said:


> WTF don't make me look stupid.
> 
> WO HAS YOU BEEN?!



Zepp war mit MIDI beschäftigt


----------



## Zepp88

Jolly Bollocking Roger!


----------



## Xtremevillan

Yes well Guten Morgen everybody 

I learned Warum meant why when my friend sent it to me, so now I got

Wer: Who
Was: What

Wo: Where
Warum: Why


----------



## Zepp88

Warum fickst du die Pferde?


----------



## arktan

Zepp88 said:


> Warum fickst du die Pferde?



und warum geilst du dich daran auf?


----------



## Zepp88

arktan said:


> und warum geilst du dich daran auf?





Es geht.


----------



## arktan

Zepp88 said:


> Es geht.


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## Xtremevillan

Guten Nachmittag! Reviewing level one, memorizing everything before I move onto level two.


----------



## g3rmanium

Xtremevillan said:


> Guten Nachmittag! Reviewing level one, memorizing everything before I move onto level two.



Was kommt in Lektion zwei?


----------



## Xtremevillan

What ... in ... two. What is covered in Lesson two, I am going to assume it says.

Hier ist ein PrintScreen:







Is this correct? 

Was ißt? 
Ich ißt Brot.

Ist das altes Auto grune? (not sure which comes first, grune or alt, if i got altes right)


----------



## g3rmanium

Xtremevillan said:


> Is this correct?
> 
> Was ißt?
> Ich ißt Brot.
> 
> Ist das altes Auto grune? (not sure which comes first, grune or alt, if i got altes right)



Nein, es muß heißen "was ist?" und "ich esse Brot." "Was ist?" kommt vom Verb "sein," "ich esse Brot" vom Verb essen.

Was das Auto betrifft... "Ist das alte Auto grün?"

Btw if you're too lazy to get an onscreen keyboard with üöäß and the like, you can always type oe, ae, ss, ue etc. hmkay?


----------



## Xtremevillan

Wait, so I would say...sein isst Brot? Or what? I want to ask "What are you eating"? "I am eating bread". 

It's not that I'm lazy, laptop = no numerical 

Back from der Arbeit.






I think I left Rosetta Stone on when I went to work.


----------



## forelander

Xtremevillan said:


> Wait, so I would say...sein isst Brot? Or what? I want to ask "What are you eating"? "I am eating bread".
> 
> It's not that I'm lazy, laptop = no numerical
> 
> Back from der Arbeit.



Was ißt *du*?

Ich *esse* Brot.

*Die* Arbeit. 

Remember a few pages back I explained about verb conjugations, and how the verb changes depending on person and number? That's what's happening here. If you don't have a number pad, as we've suggested, use oe, ue, ae and ss in place of ö, ü, ä and ß. 

As was pointed out to me earlier, Arbeit is feminine so it should be die Arbeit. Though there'd be a preposition there which would change the die, but if you insist on putting random German into English sentences, it should be die Arbeit.

I should also point out, that you left off the du in the first sentence, causing some confusion. I assume this comes from the fact that you know Italian, where it is common to drop the words "I, you, we etc" before the verbs as it is explicitly implied from the verb form. Though this is still somewhat true in German, the person performing the verb still has to stay in the sentence, so you can't just make that 'du' disappear.


----------



## Xtremevillan

It's not that I insist, it's that I can't do the German for the rest of the sentence! I figure half-and-half...

I learned some more German, none of it is really very useful as clothing, colors, etc were.
tritt, wirft, lacht, laechelt, schribt. Latter three are the most useful: laugh, smile, write.

--e

God damn! I sped through Lesson 2.2, 4 minutes 5 seconds! And I could understand a huge majority of it!


----------



## arktan

Xtremevillan said:


> It's not that I insist, it's that I can't do the German for the rest of the sentence! I figure half-and-half...
> 
> I learned some more German, none of it is really very useful as clothing, colors, etc were.
> tritt, wirft, lacht, laechelt, schribt. Latter three are the most useful: laugh, smile, write.
> 
> --e
> 
> God damn! I sped through Lesson 2.2, 4 minutes 5 seconds! And I could understand a huge majority of it!



just keep it going matey, the artillery is in position...


----------



## Zepp88

Zwiebeln!


----------



## arktan

Zepp88 said:


> Zwiebeln!



Das ist eine sehr lustige Zeitung


----------



## Zepp88

arktan said:


> Das ist eine sehr lustige Zeitung


----------



## arktan

bier trinken ist wie.....


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Zwiebeln!



Mit MIDI!


----------



## g3rmanium

arktan said:


> bier trinken ist wie.....



...Bier trinken!


----------



## petereanima

arktan said:


> bier trinken ist wie.....



...masturbation?


----------



## Zepp88

petereanima said:


> ...masturbation?



Ja!


----------



## arktan

g3rmanium said:


> ...Bier trinken!



preiset die Weisheit 



petereanima said:


> ...masturbation?



ja das geht auch gut, nur ist der letzte Schluck Bier im Vergleich zum Letzten Schlag beim masturbieren eher etwas Negatives...


----------



## petereanima

arktan said:


> preiset die Weisheit
> 
> 
> 
> ja das geht auch gut, nur ist der letzte Schluck Bier im Vergleich zum Letzten Schlag beim masturbieren eher etwas Negatives...



haben aber trotzdem was gemeinsam: nach beidem sage ich immer "Aaaaaaahh...gut war's".


----------



## arktan

petereanima said:


> haben aber trotzdem was gemeinsam: nach beidem sage ich immer "Aaaaaaahh...gut war's".



heilige Scheisse


----------



## Zepp88

Bier und Bumsen.

Gehts.


----------



## petereanima

Zepp88 said:


> Bier und Bumsen.


----------



## arktan

Zepp88 said:


> Bier und Bumsen.



gleichzeitig?


----------



## Zepp88

arktan said:


> gleichzeitig?



Ja!


----------



## arktan

Zepp88 said:


> Ja!



Und wie funktioniert das?


----------



## petereanima

arktan said:


> Und wie funktioniert das?



VIEL DUNKLES UEBER GROSSE BUSEN!


----------



## Zepp88

arktan said:


> Und wie funktioniert das?



Die Dame sitzen an dich, deiner Hand geht an ihre ruecke, oder an Haare grabben(?). Dein andere Hand hat ein Maß.


----------



## arktan

Zepp88 said:


> Die Dame sitzen an dich, deiner Hand geht an ihre ruecke, oder an Haare grabben(?). Dein andere Hand hat ein Maß.


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Die Dame sitzen an dich, deiner Hand geht an ihre ruecke, oder an Haare grabben(?). Dein andere Hand hat ein Maß.



Das klingt klasse!


----------



## arktan

Hallo Johann


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Bögi!


----------



## arktan

Was steht an?


----------



## Zepp88

arktan said:


> Was steht an?



Tofu.

Nur Tofu.


----------



## arktan

Zepp88 said:


> Tofu.
> 
> Nur Tofu.



Tofu-Burger im Sesammantel paniert FTW

habe gerade gestern so einen gegessen


----------



## Zepp88

Tofu Taco.


----------



## arktan

Zepp88 said:


> Tofu Taco.



mit gebratenen Paprikastücken, Zwiebeln und ein bisschen Kartoffeln....
Ich habe jetzt Hunger und gehe essen.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Tofu Taco.



Hab ich am Montag gemacht!


----------



## Zepp88

Nur ein bisschen Kartoffeln? 

Mehr Kartoffeln!!!!!!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

arktan said:


> Ich habe jetzt Hunger und gehe essen.



Ich besorg mir auch mal ein Croissant und einen Kakao.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Nur ein bisschen Kartoffeln?
> 
> Mehr Kartoffeln!!!!!!!!!



Mit MIDI!


----------



## arktan

g3rmanium said:


> Ich besorg mir auch mal ein Croissant und einen Kakao.



Kakao  hole ich mir nachher auch.... oder doch eine Ovo? 
Dilemma...


----------



## g3rmanium

arktan said:


> Kakao  hole ich mir nachher auch.... oder doch eine Ovo?
> Dilemma...



Warten wir mal, was dir  empfiehlt!


----------



## Zepp88

Scheide und Bier=Beste Fruehstueck.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Scheide und Bier=Beste Fruehstueck.



DARAUF hab ich gewartet!


----------



## Zepp88

Ich will es


----------



## Jachop

Jaja! Die essen kartoffel! Zwei wurst!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Ich will es



Ich auch


----------



## g3rmanium

Jachop said:


> Jaja! Die essen kartoffel! Zwei wurst!


----------



## Zepp88

Jachop said:


> Jaja! Die essen kartoffel! Zwei wurst!



Du willst die Wurst von Johann?


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Du willst die Wurst von Johann?


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## arktan

rulez


----------



## g3rmanium

arktan said:


> rulez



Hm, naja.


----------



## arktan

g3rmanium said:


> Hm, naja.





mike ist doom


----------



## Zepp88

arktan said:


> mike ist doom



Ja!


----------



## arktan

Zepp88 said:


> Ja!



ja , was ist?


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Ja!



Obsess much, Mr. Tremblay?


----------



## Zepp88

DOOM

Das ist.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Obsess much, Mr. Tremblay?



Na klar...


----------



## arktan

Zepp88 said:


> Na klar...



, du bist gruselig


----------



## Zepp88

gruselig?

Englisch bitte.


----------



## arktan

creepy


----------



## Zepp88

arktan said:


> creepy



Ahhh ja, stimmt.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Ahhh ja, stimmt.



Egal.





Mag jemand ein Bier?


----------



## arktan

g3rmanium said:


> Egal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mag jemand ein Bier?



Die Frage stellt sich nicht wirklich


----------



## Zepp88

Essen ist egal, Bier ist Gott!


----------



## Zepp88

Franziskaner


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Franziskaner



Ich hab mir übrigens letztens einen Kasten Weißbier Hell von Karg Murnau zugelegt. Ist nicht schlecht.


----------



## arktan

g3rmanium said:


> Ich hab mir übrigens letztens einen Kasten Weißbier Hell von Karg Murnau zugelegt. Ist nicht schlecht.



wie ist es denn so? Mit "ist nicht schlecht" kann ich nix anfangen


----------



## g3rmanium

arktan said:


> wie ist es denn so? Mit "ist nicht schlecht" kann ich nix anfangen



Also die Dirndln san schon amoi sehr fesch:


----------



## arktan

holy moly.... aber hallo Mamma!!!


----------



## Xtremevillan

Guten morgen, jedermann.


----------



## g3rmanium

Xtremevillan said:


> Guten morgen, jedermann.



Hallo.


----------



## Xtremevillan

Wie du?


----------



## arktan

Xtremevillan said:


> Wie du?



Wie geht es dir?





Mir geht es gut, danke. Und dir?


----------



## Xtremevillan

Oh, that's how you say it. Wie geht es dir?

I'll copy you and say Bitte! Es gut, danke.


----------



## arktan

Wie ist das Wetter bei euch?


----------



## Xtremevillan

Um...:\ Don't know what you said there, to be honest. How is the ____ __ __.

Es gut, why not. Guten Nachmittag, btw. Do I capitalize Morgen or Nacht too?


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Also die Dirndln san schon amoi sehr fesch:



FETISCH!!!


----------



## Xtremevillan

I did lesson 2.2 and it was okay. Still having a bit of trouble memorizing everything in 2.1.


----------



## arktan

Xtremevillan said:


> Um...:\ Don't know what you said there, to be honest. How is the ____ __ __.
> 
> Es gut, why not. Guten Nachmittag, btw. Do I capitalize Morgen or Nacht too?



Wie ist das Wetter?



Spoiler



How's the weather?


----------



## Zepp88

Scheiß


----------



## arktan

Zepp88 said:


> Scheiße



fixed

wie geht es?


----------



## Zepp88

You can't abbreviate Scheiße? I've heard people casually say "Scheiß". Explain 



Es geht soso, ich bin beim Arbeit.


----------



## arktan

Zepp88 said:


> You can't abbreviate Scheiße? I've heard people casually say "Scheiß". Explain
> 
> 
> 
> Es geht soso, ich bin bei der Arbeit weil ich ein Arschkeks bin.



That's slang, not trve German 

Schickst du wieder ein paar IKBR's in die Welt?


----------



## Zepp88

arktan said:


> That's slang, not trve German
> 
> Schickst du wieder ein paar IKBR's in die Welt?



Well, I learned German conversationally, so I've got a lot of slang 

Was ist IKBR???


----------



## arktan

InterKontinentale Ballistische Rakete


----------



## Zepp88

arktan said:


> InterKontinentale Ballistische Rakete





JA!


----------



## arktan

Zepp88 said:


> JA!


----------



## forelander

Zepp88 said:


> You can't abbreviate Scheiße? I've heard people casually say "Scheiß". Explain
> 
> 
> 
> Es geht soso, ich bin beim Arbeit.



It's your fault I thought Arbeit was masculine!


----------



## Zepp88

forelander said:


> It's your fault I thought Arbeit was masculine!



Is it not "bei dem"?


----------



## arktan

Zepp88 said:


> Is it not "bei dem"?



when i quote german in this thread i mostly correct the mistakes in the quote... go back and see....


----------



## forelander

Zepp88 said:


> Is it not "bei dem"?



Definitely bei der, I checked yesterday after someone picked me up on it the other day. My mind was blown. Every time I think I definitely know a word's gender, I somehow end up wrong.


----------



## Zepp88

you're a cunt arktan.


I always thought it was "beim" damn...


----------



## petereanima

forelander said:


> Definitely bei der, I checked yesterday after someone picked me up on it the other day. My mind was blown. Every time I think I definitely know a word's gender, I somehow end up wrong.



dont worry, 60% of all german native speakers handle genders wrong.


----------



## forelander

Now you know how I feel. I thought Wort was feminine for the longest time...


----------



## arktan

Zepp88 said:


> you're a cunt arktan.
> 
> 
> I always thought it was "beim" damn...


----------



## Zepp88

Fuck your convention of assigning a gender to everything, unless I can fuck it, it's neuter


----------



## forelander

petereanima said:


> dont worry, 60% of all german native speakers handle genders wrong.



When I was learning German at school I made the mistake of not learning genders or plural forms when I learned a new noun, so these days I usually resort to guessing unless a dictionary is handy. In the genitive there's a 1/2 chance of guessing right, and in dative there's a 1/2 chance of guessing right if I pick masculine, so everything usually ends up masculine . Otherwise I just pick whichever one 'seems' right, which is usually wrong. 

I'm a bad person.


----------



## arktan

Zepp88 said:


> Fuck your convention of assigning a gender to everything, unless I can fuck it, it's neuter



i will cherish these words of wisdom


----------



## forelander

Zepp88 said:


> Fuck your convention of assigning a gender to everything, unless I can fuck it, it's neuter



What does that make a pillow?


----------



## Guitarwizard

Zepp88 said:


> Fuck your convention of assigning a gender to everything, unless I can fuck it, it's neuter



Dude I totally support that.
Most stupid innovation in the history of languages.

For ex.:
Die Wand. - What's feminime about a Wall? 
Der weibliche Elephant. - What's masculine about a female elephant?

You can't even tell the genders by the structure of the words, unlike in French..


----------



## Zepp88

forelander said:


> What does that make a pillow?



........



























Female.


----------



## Guitarwizard

Where do you get fuckable pillows? I'll take two. Just can't find the hole on mine.


----------



## arktan

Guitarwizard said:


> Die Wand. - What's feminime about a Wall?
> 
> You can't even tell the genders by the structure of the words, unlike in French..



you have never used a wall? 

and about that french thingy... i love the french style


----------



## Zepp88

Guitarwizard said:


> Where do you get fuckable pillows? I'll take two. Just can't find the hole on mine.



Keep trying, one will show up.


----------



## Zepp88

arktan said:


> you have never used a wall?
> 
> and about that french thingy... i love the french style



Oh hell no, not with that itchy insulation.


----------



## forelander

Guitarwizard said:


> Dude I totally support that.
> Most stupid innovation in the history of languages.
> 
> For ex.:
> Die Wand. - What's feminime about a Wall?
> Der weibliche Elephant. - What's masculine about a female elephant?
> 
> You can't even tell the genders by the structure of the words, unlike in French..



That's not a hard and fast rule though. More of a strict guideline. The thing that really fucks with me in German are the plurals. There's so goddamn many, and the plural is usually the declined form if the noun changes, and that's hardly regular either. 



Zepp88 said:


> ........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Female.


----------



## arktan

Also liebe Herren (und Ähnliches), kommen wir zurück zum Thema.

Wo kann man fickbare Kissen besorgen?


----------



## Naren

Ja. Eine glieben haben sleiger.



I feel so left out. There's like a 100 page French thread. There's a 54 page German thread. Then there are the unofficial Finnish and Swedish threads. Where's my English thread?!?! I mean... Japanese?! No... wait... Spanish? Uh...


----------



## Universalis

Ich bin ein Berliner. (???)


----------



## Zepp88

Universalis said:


> Ich bin ein Berliner. (???)



Ja, du bist schoen ein Berliner.


----------



## petereanima

arktan said:


> Wo kann man fickbare Kissen besorgen?



"Fickbare Kissen" bekommt man in einem Sexshop.


----------



## Universalis

Zepp88 said:


> Ja, du bist schoen ein Berliner.



Oh lord... 
"Ich bin ein berliner" is the only sentence I know in german. 
I will hide myself in a non-german thread...


----------



## Zepp88

petereanima said:


> "Fickbare Kissen" bekommt man in einem Sexshop.



Wirklich?


----------



## Zepp88

Berliner (pastry) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Ich bin ein Berliner - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## petereanima

Zepp88 said:


> Wirklich?



Ja, ich habe das schon einmal gesehen!


----------



## Guitarwizard

Universalis said:


> Oh lord...
> "Ich bin ein berliner" is the only sentence I know in german.
> I will hide myself in a non-german thread...



Per me è lo stesso. A buon intenditore poche parole bastano.


----------



## Zepp88

petereanima said:


> Ja, ich habe das schon einmal gesehen!



Wunderbar!


----------



## arktan

fains alura aunch ün thread in rumantsch?


----------



## Guitarwizard

Zepp88 said:


> Berliner (pastry) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Ich bin ein Berliner - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



I heard there was an American TV-Channel which actually translated "Ich bin ein Berliner" into "I am a donut".


----------



## petereanima

Guitarwizard said:


> I heard there was an American TV-Channel which actually translated "Ich bin ein Berliner" into "I am a donut".



this is the funny thing about Kennedys quote - a "Berliner" is

1.) a citizen of the city Berlin

and

2.) a donut


----------



## Guitarwizard

arktan said:


> fains alura aunch ün thread in rumantsch?




Iu, de bruchts abr de geng ono ä bärndütsch thread.


----------



## Sebastian

German ...
Well.. i had German at school for 6 years... but i dont know anything ( well.. i cant speak with anyone...) ...


----------



## Zepp88

petereanima said:


> this is the funny thing about Kennedys quote - a "Berliner" is
> 
> 1.) a citizen of the city Berlin
> 
> and
> 
> 2.) a donut



And the only thing that fucked Kennedy up was saying "ein"


----------



## arktan

Guitarwizard said:


> Iu, de bruchts abr de geng ono ä bärndütsch thread.



bärner sind langsam... do chämtemer nieneds hii 







Sebastian said:


> German ...
> Well.. i had German at school for 6 years... but i dont know anything ( well.. i cant speak with anyone...) ...



join us! You'll learn how to curse and insult people in no time!!!

heillige Scheisse, willkommen!


----------



## Guitarwizard

Damn we should make a thread especially for "Bad words in every language".


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo.


----------



## arktan

Hallo Johann


----------



## Zepp88

Gruß Johann.


----------



## petereanima

Guten Morgen Johann!


----------



## Zepp88

.......ja emo-girlie im Arsche!


----------



## arktan

Zepp88 said:


> .......ja emo-girlie im Arsch! Ich lutsche Schwänze.



Ist das Emo-Girlie kaputt?


----------



## Zepp88

arktan said:


> Ist das Emo-Girlie kaputt?



Ja!


(Also, you're a cunt.)


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Ja!
> 
> 
> (Also, you're a cunt.)



Was hattest du nochmal gegen die Dirndln der Brauerei Karg, Mike?


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Was hattest du nochmal gegen die Dirndln der Brauerei Karg, Mike?



Was ist "Dirndln der Brauerei karg"??


----------



## Naren

Zepp88 said:


> And the only thing that fucked Kennedy up was saying "ein"



According to this article: Ich bin ein Berliner - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

he did not fuck up at all. And "ein" was correct in his usage.


----------



## Zepp88

Naren said:


> According to this article: Ich bin ein Berliner - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> he did not fuck up at all. And "ein" was correct in his usage.



It's kind of confusing, and I may be wrong, but "Ich bin Berliner" would be saying that you are from or are of Berlin, and "Ich bin ein Berliner" is litterally saying that you are a jelly doughnut. It would have been safer to say "Ich bin Berliner"

Germans, clarify this and tear apart my post


----------



## Guitarwizard

Yes it is, you can say it in either way, with or without "ein". 
And if he didn't use "ein" and said "Ich bin Berliner", it would've been clear that he ment a Berlin citizen and not a donut.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Was ist "Dirndln der Brauerei karg"??



http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/62259-so-i-am-learning-german-13.html#post1144507


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/62259-so-i-am-learning-german-13.html#post1144507



Eh?


----------



## Zepp88

Guitarwizard said:


> Yes it is, you can say it in either way, with or without "ein".
> And if he didn't use "ein" and said "Ich bin Berliner", it would've been clear that he ment a Berlin citizen and not a donut.



What is normally spoken?


----------



## Naren

Zepp88 said:


> It's kind of confusing, and I may be wrong, but "Ich bin Berliner" would be saying that you are from or are of Berlin, and "Ich bin ein Berliner" is litterally saying that you are a jelly doughnut. It would have been safer to say "Ich bin Berliner"
> 
> Germans, clarify this and tear apart my post



According to the article, both "ein" and no "ein" would be correct. And, inside Berlin, jelly doughnuts are not referred to as Berliners but as perphlukkkttttt or something that looked like that.

And, since he wasn't actually a Berliner in reality but in spirit, he had the ein added. 

But, according to the article, the only people who interpret the Berliner in his speech as meaning "jelly doughnut" are those living outside of Germany and no one inside Germany has taken that misunderstanding.


----------



## Zepp88

Naren said:


> According to the article, both "ein" and no "ein" would be correct. And, inside Berlin, jelly doughnuts are not referred to as Berliners but as perphlukkkttttt or something that looked like that.
> 
> And, since he wasn't actually a Berliner in reality but in spirit, he had the ein added.
> 
> But, according to the article, the only people who interpret the Berliner in his speech as meaning "jelly doughnut" are those living outside of Germany and no one inside Germany has taken that misunderstanding.





You're right, but it's just a funny thing damnit 

























ICH BIN EIN BERLINER!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Eh?


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


>



Hast du dein Lederhosen an?


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> ICH BIN EIN BESESSENER!!!



Gefixt!


----------



## Naren

Lederhosen!!!


----------



## Zepp88

Naren said:


> Lederhosen!!!



There you go!!


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Gefixt!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Hast du dein Lederhosen an?



Noch nicht, aber heute Abend.


----------



## arktan

Zepp88 said:


> E!



fixed


----------



## Naren

The German translators are over there. I can talk to them in English or Japanese, but not German.  I'm so ashamed. And my ancestry is German too. 

[action=Naren]bursts into uncontrollable sobs.[/action]


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


>


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Noch nicht, aber heute Abend.



Tanzen und trinken am Marien Platz?


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> [action=Naren]bursts into uncontrollable sobs.[/action]


----------



## Naren

Zepp, those are some fucked up string gauges, by the way. Where do you get a .004?!


----------



## Zepp88

Naren said:


> The German translators are over there. I can talk to them in English or Japanese, but not German.  I'm so ashamed. And my ancestry is German too.
> 
> [action=Naren]bursts into uncontrollable sobs.[/action]



You know, you have a large capacity for language...learning probably wouldn't be that hard for you.


----------



## Zepp88

Naren said:


> Zepp, those are some fucked up string gauges, by the way. Where do you get a .004?!



It's from Lost 

Not string gauges.


----------



## Naren

Zepp88 said:


> You know, you have a large capacity for language...learning probably wouldn't be that hard for you.



True. But where to start?! And how?! I'm a full-time workin' dude. 

The two languages I'd want to learn would be German and Korean... I taught myself to read Korean phonetically a few years ago, but that's gone now.



Zepp88 said:


> It's from Lost
> 
> Not string gauges.



Do those episode numbers have any special meaning...?


----------



## Guitarwizard

Zepp88 said:


> It's kind of confusing, and I may be wrong, but "Ich bin Berliner" would be saying that you are from or are of Berlin, and "Ich bin ein Berliner" is litterally saying that you are a jelly doughnut. It would have been safer to say "Ich bin Berliner"
> 
> Germans, clarify this and tear apart my post



It's like that (I'm taking America because you can't translate Berlin in that same order in English)

"Ich bin Amerikaner" means literally "I am American", but is understood as "I am an American" in German, while
"Ich bin ein Amerikaner" means literally "I am an American".

It's very hard to explain because in German you can take the name of a country or place and turn it into a noun which is then the name for a person, saying where he is from. 
So while in English there's only "America" (meaning the place) and "American" (meaning "American person" *AND* "of American descent"), 
there are actually three words for this in German, "Amerika" (meaning the place) and "Amerikaner" (meaning "American person) and then there's "Amerikaninsch" (meaning "of American descent"). So as long as you take "Amerikaner" or in this case "Berliner", there's no need to put "ein" in front of it because it's already clear that a person is meant by taking the right word.
Unfortunately there is the donut which is called the same - and this missunderstanding only occures if you say "ein" infront of it, because thats the prenoun for the noun "Berliner" meaning the donut.

Hope that helps, maybe someone can explain it better.


----------



## Zepp88

Naren said:


> True. But where to start?! And how?! I'm a full-time workin' dude.
> 
> The two languages I'd want to learn would be German and Korean... I taught myself to read Korean phonetically a few years ago, but that's gone now.
> 
> 
> 
> Do those episode numbers have any special meaning...?



Spend some time talking to the German translators I suppose, it's really similar to English except with somewhat backwards grammar 

They're not episode numbers it's just a set of numbers used as a plot device.


----------



## arktan

Zepp is a donut, that should be explanation enough


----------



## Zepp88

Guitarwizard said:


> It's like that (I'm taking America because you can't translate Berlin in that same order in English)
> 
> "Ich bin Amerikaner" means literally "I am American", but is understood as "I am an American" in German, while
> "Ich bin ein Amerikaner" means literally "I am an American".
> 
> It's very hard to explain because in German you can take the name of a country or place and turn it into a noun which is then the name for a person, saying where he is from.
> So while in English there's only "America" (meaning the place) and "American" (meaning "American person" *AND* "of American descent"),
> there are actually three words for this in German, "Amerika" (meaning the place) and "Amerikaner" (meaning "American person) and then there's "Amerikaninsch" (meaning "of American descent"). So as long as you take "Amerikaner" or in this case "Berliner", there's no need to put "ein" in front of it because it's already clear that a person is meant by taking the right word.
> Unfortunately there is the donut which is called the same - and this missunderstanding only occures if you say "ein" infront of it, because thats the prenoun for the noun "Berliner" meaning the donut.
> 
> Hope that helps, maybe someone can explain it better.




That's how I understood it, Kennedy wasn't really...wrong, but rather unclear. There's also a pastry called an Amerikaner


----------



## Naren

Numbers as a plot device = fail.

The translators are always busy translating... and getting them to teach me German just sounds kinda... uncool. Sometimes I'm like how do you say <Japanese word> in German or <insane English expression> in German? And then I distort their response into something horrifying.


----------



## Zepp88

arktan said:


> Zepp is a donut, that should be explanation enough



Ja!


----------



## Guitarwizard

arktan said:


> Zepp is a donut, that should be explanation enough



Ich bin ein Frankfurter.

Ich bin ein Hamburger.

Ich bin ein Pariser.

Ich bin ein Wiener. (-schnitzel)


----------



## Zepp88

Naren said:


> Numbers as a plot device = fail.
> 
> The translators are always busy translating... and getting them to teach me German just sounds kinda... uncool. Sometimes I'm like how do you say <Japanese word> in German or <insane English expression> in German? And then I distort their response into something horrifying.



Awesome. 

and, it works in the show, hasn't really made much sense yet though.


----------



## Zepp88

Guitarwizard said:


> Ich bin ein Frankfurter.
> 
> Ich bin ein Hamburger.
> 
> Ich bin ein Pariser.
> 
> Ich bin ein Wiener. (-schnitzel)


----------



## arktan

Guitarwizard said:


> Ich bin ein Pariser.





na deinen Job will ich nicht haben!


----------



## Guitarwizard

Ich find's OK.
Schliesslich kann ich so die Existenz dummer Menschen schon beim Ursprung verhindern.


----------



## Naren

Erdnussbutter von der dunklen Seite des Monds, der Ihre Seele begräbt.


----------



## Zepp88

Erdnussbutter


----------



## Guitarwizard

Naren said:


> Erdnussbutter von der dunklen Seite des Monds, der Ihre Seele begräbt.



Peanutbutter from the dark side of the moon, which buries her soul.

..well, at least it's grammatically correct.


----------



## Zepp88

Guitarwizard said:


> Peanutbutter from the dark side of the moon, which buries her soul.
> 
> ..well, at least it's grammatically correct.



I actually learned a word or two from that.


----------



## Naren

You should hear my nonsense in Japanese, which is a language I know forwards and backwards. Peanut butter is a topic that comes up pretty frequently. When I say something to my girlfriend and she isn't listening and says "What?" I usually just reply with "Peanut butter" or something about peanut butter.


----------



## arktan

Naren said:


> Erdnussbutter von der dunklen Seite des Monds, der Ihre Seele begräbt.



this sounds so epic!


----------



## Zepp88

Peanut butter is stuff of legend. How do I say peanut butter in Japanese?


----------



## Zepp88

arktan said:


> this sounds so epic!



Nicht wie Nutella


----------



## Guitarwizard

Actually it's not clear WHO buries her soul, the moon or the peanut butter?


----------



## Naren

Zepp88 said:


> Peanut butter is stuff of legend. How do I say peanut butter in Japanese?



&#12500;&#12540;&#12490;&#12484;&#12496;&#12479;&#12540;



Guitarwizard said:


> Actually it's not clear WHO buries her soul, the moon or the peanut butter?



The peanut butter, but it's the peanut butter from the dark side of the moon. So, it's all connected.


----------



## Zepp88

Now if I only knew Japanese phonetics....


----------



## Guitarwizard

Well it could also be the peanut butter, which is coming from the dark side of the mood, which is burying her soul.


----------



## arktan

Zepp88 said:


> Nicht wie Nutella



Oh vergebt mir meine Unachtsamkeit


----------



## Guitarwizard

Peanut butter from the dark soulburying side of the moon. How metal is that.


----------



## arktan

Guitarwizard said:


> Well it could also be the peanut butter, which is coming from the dark side of the mood, which is burying her soul.


[sign]he speaks truth[/sign]



Guitarwizard said:


> Peanut butter from the dark soulburying side of the moon. How metal is that.



now my band must change the name into this


----------



## Naren

Guitarwizard said:


> Well it could also be the peanut butter, which is coming from the dark side of the mood, which is burying her soul.



Same thing. 



Zepp88 said:


> Now if I only knew Japanese phonetics....



I'll give you 1 hour to learn them. I'm going home now. Heh.


----------



## Guitarwizard

Noooooooo!

Version 1:

It's soul burying peanut butter from the dark side of the moon.

Version 2:

It's peanut butter from the soul burying dark side of the moon.

NOT the same thing!


----------



## petereanima

Zepp88 said:


> Nicht wie Nutella



NUTELLA!!!


----------



## Guitarwizard

Hanuta > Nutella


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Tanzen und trinken am Marien Platz?



Da san immer so vui Touristen.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Da san immer so vui Touristen.



Ich weiß  

Lebst du neer Marien Platz oder?


----------



## arktan

g3rmanium said:


> Da san immer so vui Touristen.



bei viel Leuten:
MOSH und trinken am Marienplatz....


----------



## Zepp88

petereanima said:


> NUTELLA!!!



I haven't had Nutella in ages, i need to find it around here, that was part of my breakfast every morning in Germany


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Ich weiß
> 
> Lebst du neer Marien Platz oder?



Net soooo nah dran. Hm, 2 km vielleicht?


----------



## Zepp88

arktan said:


> bei viel Leuten:
> MOSH und trinken am Marienplatz....



"Oh my god these German people are crazy! Is this some kind of celebration for the glerkenspeeel? Quick Fred, get the camera!"


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Net soooo nah dran. Hm, 2 km vielleicht?



Ahso...


----------



## Guitarwizard

Zepp88 said:


> "Oh my god these German people are crazy! Is this some kind of celebration for the glerkenspeeel? Quick Fred, get the camera!"



No Germans. Drunk Swiss tourists in Germany.


----------



## Zepp88

Guitarwizard said:


> No Germans. Drunk Swiss tourists in Germany.


----------



## petereanima

Zepp88 said:


> I haven't had Nutella in ages, i need to find it around here, that was part of my breakfast every morning in Germany



i just had Nutella-pancakes for lunch.


----------



## Guitarwizard

Ich habe jetzt Mittagspause und gehe etwas essen.
Wahrscheinlich McDonald's, aber vielleicht auch Burger King.


----------



## Zepp88

Guitarwizard said:


> Ich habe jetzt Mittagspause und gehe etwas essen.
> Wahrscheinlich McDonald's, aber vielleicht auch Burger King.



Ach nee


----------



## Guitarwizard

Du hast Recht, ich gehe zu Subway!


----------



## Zepp88

Guitarwizard said:


> Du hast Recht, ich gehe zu Subway!


----------



## Guitarwizard

Schön, dass du einverstanden bist!

Bis später Kinder!


----------



## arktan

Guitarwizard said:


> Ich habe jetzt Mittagspause und gehe etwas essen.
> Wahrscheinlich McDonald's, aber vielleicht auch Burger King.



ey mann gesch en döner esse oder es git prügel mann ey


----------



## Zepp88

tschus!


----------



## g3rmanium

Guitarwizard said:


> Ich habe jetzt Mittagspause und gehe etwas essen.
> Wahrscheinlich McDonald's, aber vielleicht auch Burger King.


----------



## arktan

^^OM NOM NOM


----------



## forelander

Guitarwizard said:


> Ich habe jetzt Mittagspause und gehe etwas essen.
> Wahrscheinlich McDonald's, aber vielleicht auch Burger King.



Why do you not say "und gehe etwas *zu* essen"? I've noticed you drop the zu when using gehen before as well, is this slang or is there a reason? I would've thought it was grammatically incorrect. 

Also, was ist los? In Australier haben wir Nutella auch, aber habe ich gar keine .


----------



## g3rmanium

forelander said:


> Why do you not say "und gehe etwas *zu* essen"? I've noticed you drop the zu when using gehen before as well, is this slang or is there a reason? I would've thought it was grammatically incorrect.



Nein, du gehst etwas Essen. Substantiviertes Verb oder so? 

Jedenfalls kannst du sagen "ich gehe etwas zu Essen holen."


----------



## forelander

It sounds like it's a modal verb, but I'm fairly sure it's not. I'll take your word for it though . In the second example a zu has still been dropped, from holen instead of essen though.

I think it's like schwimmen gehen oder einkaufen gehen - it's not exactly a separable verb, but it's not two completely separate verbs like I'm thinking.


----------



## Zepp88

TOFU IST KRIEG


----------



## Desecrated




----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> TOFU IST KRIEG



BIER IST KRIEG!


----------



## arktan

KRIEG IST SCHEISSE!!!


----------



## Zepp88

SCHEISSE IST BORK!?!?


----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


> BIER IST KRIEG!


----------



## Guitarwizard

If "KRIEG IST SCHEISSE",
then "SCHEISSE IST KRIEG"

If "SCHEISSE IST KRIEG"
and "KRIEG IST SCHEISSE",
then "KRIEG IST KRIEG IST SCHEISSE",
so "SCHEISSE = KRIEG x KRIEG",

which means that nothing is as "KRIEG" as "SCHEISSE", because "SCHEISSE IST KRIEG x KRIEG"

That means Black Metal is for pussys, real guys listen to "SCHEISSE".


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> SCHEISSE IST BORK!?!?



MIDI ist Scheiße.


----------



## Zepp88

Guitarwizard said:


> If "KRIEG IST SCHEISSE",
> then "SCHEISSE IST KRIEG"
> 
> If "SCHEISSE IST KRIEG"
> and "KRIEG IST SCHEISSE",
> then "KRIEG IST KRIEG IST SCHEISSE",
> so "SCHEISSE = KRIEG x KRIEG",
> 
> which means that nothing is as "KRIEG" as "SCHEISSE", because "SCHEISSE IST KRIEG x KRIEG"
> 
> That means Black Metal is for pussys, real guys listen to "SCHEISSE".


----------



## arktan

Guitarwizard said:


> If "KRIEG IST SCHEISSE",
> then "SCHEISSE IST KRIEG"
> 
> If "SCHEISSE IST KRIEG"
> and "KRIEG IST SCHEISSE",
> then "KRIEG IST KRIEG IST SCHEISSE",
> so "SCHEISSE = KRIEG x KRIEG",
> 
> which means that nothing is as "KRIEG" as "SCHEISSE", because "SCHEISSE IST KRIEG x KRIEG"
> 
> That means Black Metal is for pussys, real guys listen to "SCHEISSE".



Du solltest an der Uni unterrichten...


----------



## Guitarwizard

arktan said:


> Du solltest an der Uni unterrichten...



Erst mal Matura nachholen.


----------



## arktan

Guitarwizard said:


> Erst mal Matura nachholen.





dann muss ich noch einige semester repetieren bevor du mich unterrichten kannst...


----------



## Guitarwizard

Was studierst du denn?


----------



## arktan

Physik mit Nebenfach Astrophysik, so'n Psychopat halt , nebenbei arbeite ich auch...


----------



## Guitarwizard

Astrophysik - du meine Fresse. 
Da hätt ich meine Mühe...
Bist du an der Uni Zürich?


----------



## Xtremevillan

Whenever I seem to post the topic dies so I will take the hint.


----------



## Guitarwizard

Xtremevillan said:


> Whenever I seem to post the topic dies so I will take the hint.


----------



## arktan

Xtremevillan said:


> Whenever I seem to post the topic dies so I will take the hint.



what do you mean, mate?



@guitarwizard

yepp, an der UZH


----------



## g3rmanium

Xtremevillan said:


> Whenever I seem to post the topic dies so I will take the hint.



Nimm dir lieber ein !


----------



## Xtremevillan

Did you wave me goodbye and say I love beer?

Mein mutter ist eine Erwachsene.


----------



## g3rmanium

Xtremevillan said:


> Did you wave me goodbye and say I love beer?



Nein, du solltest das, was wir schreiben, nicht zu Ernst nehmen.


----------



## Xtremevillan

No, you ... that, what I wrote, not ...


----------



## Naren

Well, you... that was... so that... I did... not... is... him.


----------



## arktan

what is exactly the matter? *confused panda


----------



## Xtremevillan

Iunno what germanium said both times.


----------



## arktan

Ach so!

Nimm dir lieber ein Bier




!





take better a beer



!





Nein, du solltest das, was wir schreiben, nicht zu Ernst nehmen.

You shouldn't take the stuff we write to serious.



we're here to help you out but we also have our fun in the process, you know, this thread is somehow a substitution for the 100K for some of us


----------



## Xtremevillan

Oh. Well then by all means continue!

Ich ist ein großes scheißkerl!

I'm on lesson three, where we are doing groß and keine, meaning big and small. Last lesson was about Kinds and Erwachsene, some with Person and Tier. Made me laugh to say Person over and over.

Also, how the hell would you say what lesson you're on? You got the Chapter, 2, then the subdivision, 1-10...and then the sub-sub-division, 1-10. So I guess it would be like 02.02.01 ? Hm.

One more addition: is zero "Zehl"? or "null" pronounced as "tsell" or "nool" respectively.


----------



## arktan

Xtremevillan said:


> Oh. Well then by all means continue!
> 
> Ich bin ein großer Scheißkerl!





alles klar, WIR sind ALLE grosse Scheisskerle


----------



## Xtremevillan

Holy shit I understood that part.

We are all big shitheads.

...I'm so proud of myself


----------



## arktan

Xtremevillan said:


> Holy shit I understood that part.
> 
> We are all big shitheads.
> 
> ...I'm so proud of myself



for being a shithead with us? 

nah, just joking but you got it right what i wrote, matey.


----------



## Xtremevillan

Yah. Any chance you can answer what I said on the other one, I'll quote it again:



> I'm on lesson three, where we are doing groß and keine, meaning big and small. Last lesson was about Kinds and Erwachsene, some with Person and Tier. Made me laugh to say Person over and over.
> 
> Also, how the hell would you say what lesson you're on? You got the Chapter, 2, then the subdivision, 1-10...and then the sub-sub-division, 1-10. So I guess it would be like 02.02.01 ? Hm.
> 
> One more addition: is zero "Zehl"? or "null" pronounced as "tsell" or "nool" respectively.


----------



## arktan

Xtremevillan said:


> Yah. Any chance you can answer what I said on the other one, I'll quote it again:



I'm on lesson three, where we are doing groß and klein, meaning big and small. Last lesson was about Kinder and Erwachsene, some with Person and Tier. Made me laugh to say Person over and over.

Also, how the hell would you say what lesson you're on? You got the Chapter, 2, then the subdivision, 1-10...and then the sub-sub-division, 1-10. So I guess it would be like 02.02.01 ? Hm.

i would say "Kapitel 2, Absatz 2, Abschnitt 1" but that's space-cookie-german.... you're on the better track if you just use the numbers... so it would be: Kapitel 2.2.1 (the "." is written out and said as "Punkt" -> spell "poonkt")


One more addition: is zero "Zehl"? or "null" pronounced as "tsell" or "nool" respectively. 

"Zehl" could be "Zahl" which means number or it could be "Zähl" (second person singular of "zählen" -> count)

hope i could help


----------



## Xtremevillan

Kapitel 2.2.1 sounds good. Though now, I am on Kapitel 2.2.2! gotcha on the punkt.

Looked up zero and it was null (nool).

Hm. I like your Main Seven's description


----------



## arktan

cüstömäizzed för thö wiin 

 thanks!


----------



## Xtremevillan

Oh duh, KEIN is none/without or something, KLEIN is small.  I was doing Kapitel 2.2 and one practice said "Das klein Maedchen ist eine Person". I was like...what?

Saying "Wer", "Was", "Wo" confuses me sometimes, though "Wer" the most, as it sounds like "Where". Wo is easy and so is Was.


----------



## arktan

Xtremevillan said:


> Oh duh, KEIN is none/without or something, KLEIN is small.  I was doing Kapitel 2.2 and one practice said "Das kleine Maedchen ist eine Person". I was like...what?
> 
> Saying "Wer", "Was", "Wo" confuses me sometimes, though "Wer" the most, as it sounds like "Where". Wo is easy and so is Was.



in german countries they say that learning english is not that hard... unlearning german is the hard thing about it.. 
I guess it works the other way around too


----------



## Xtremevillan

Yeah adding that e and shit makes me angry.

Then again, we got stupid shit like "lie", "lied" but not "break", "breaked".

--e

Kapitel 2.3.10 finished! zwei großes Maedchen indeed...


----------



## arktan

Xtremevillan said:


> Kapitel 2.3.10 finished! zwei große Maedchen indeed ( indeed="in der Tat")...


----------



## Zepp88

Zwei grosse Maedchen?


----------



## arktan

Zepp88 said:


> Zwei grosse Maedchen?



was ist so  daran?

Hallo


----------



## Zepp88

Hallo :icbm:


----------



## arktan

Zepp88 said:


> Hallo :icbm:



BOOM = DOOM software Version 2.1


----------



## Zepp88

arktan said:


> BOOM = DOOM software Version 2.1



Ahso.


----------



## arktan

genau


----------



## Zepp88

Bier?


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Bier?



Ja, gerne.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Ja, gerne.


----------



## daybean

is this the unofficial new 100K thread?  


....my balls.


----------



## Zepp88

Ach nee!

Hier ist die Deutsche Thread!


----------



## daybean

Zepp88 said:


> Ach nee!
> 
> Hier ist die Deutsche Thread!



i don't know dutch, but did you say this is a deutschbag thread?


----------



## Naren

Zepp88 said:


> Bier?



I got a company localization "nomi-kai" (&#39154;&#12415;&#20250 tonight. Pretty sure it's "all-you-can-drink" (nomihoudai&#12288;&#39154;&#12415;&#25918;&#38988. Only 3 hours from now...  The dudes at lunch were talking about getting totally wasted and drinking till it comes out our eyes.


----------



## Zepp88

Naren said:


> I got a company localization "nomi-kai" (&#39154;&#12415;&#20250 tonight. Pretty sure it's "all-you-can-drink" (nomihoudai&#12288;&#39154;&#12415;&#25918;&#38988. Only 3 hours from now...  The dudes at lunch were talking about getting totally wasted and drinking till it comes out our eyes.



Sounds excellent.


----------



## Sebastian

People here are Krank 

well not exactly.. but at least i know what Krank means


----------



## arktan

Sebastian said:


> People here are Krank
> 
> well not exactly.. but at least i know what Krank means



hear hear!  yeah

Wir sind alle ein bisschen krank im Kopf


----------



## Zepp88

arktan said:


> hear hear!  yeah
> 
> Wir sind alle ein bisschen krank im Kopf



Stimmt!

RAINBOWS!!!!!!


----------



## Naren

die ewige Erdnussbutter von den Gruben von Hades begräbt unsere Seelen


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Stimmt!
> 
> Wo ist die Dame....ich will ihre arshloch voll mit liebe machen..







> All non guitar/music related discussion here. *Keep things work-safe*.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## forelander

Naren said:


> die ewige Erdnussbutter von den Gruben von Hades begräbt unsere Seelen



Ich werde deine Seele begräben. Wie geht's denn euch?


----------



## Naren

forelander said:


> Ich werde deine Seele begräben. Wie geht's denn euch?





Erdnussbutter-Dämonen haben Ihre Existenz verwüstet.


----------



## Zepp88

plop!


----------



## forelander

Naren said:


> Erdnussbutter-Dämonen haben Ihre Existenz verwüstet.



Wo lernst du eigentlich diese Sätze? Ich glaubte daß du gar keine Deutsch könntest?


----------



## Naren

forelander said:


> Wo lernst du eigentlich diese Sätze? Ich glaubte daß du gar keine Deutsch könntest?



Das Wörterbuch.


----------



## Zepp88

Naren said:


> Das Wörterbuch.



You even get good grammar from that?


----------



## Naren

Zepp88 said:


> You even get good grammar from that?



Hell yeah.


----------



## Zepp88

Naren said:


> Hell yeah.



Now it couldn't be the German translators over there helping you eh?


----------



## arktan

Naren said:


> Erdnussbutter-Dämonen haben Ihre Existenz verwüstet.



Och du meine Güte

Die Portale zur Ebene von Oblivion stehen offen. Dämonen werden kommen und die Menschheit versklaven. Mit Nutella.


----------



## Naren

Zepp88 said:


> Now it couldn't be the German translators over there helping you eh?



No way. I would never ask them to translate such nonsense for me. If I wanted them to give me something in German, I would ask them something much more complicated with much more advanced structure with more unusual nuances that I couldn't find in a dictionary and that an online translator would misunderstand.


----------



## Zepp88

Naren said:


> No way. I would never ask them to translate such nonsense for me. If I wanted them to give me something in German, I would ask them something much more complicated with much more advanced structure with more unusual nuances that I couldn't find in a dictionary and that an online translator would misunderstand.



Excellent.


----------



## Naren

arktan said:


> Och du meine Güte
> 
> Die Portale zur Ebene von Oblivion stehen offen. Dämonen werden kommen und die Menschheit versklaven. Mit Nutella.



 Genau.


----------



## Zepp88

arktan said:


> Och du meine Güte
> 
> Die Portale zur Ebene von Oblivion stehen offen. Dämonen werden kommen und die Menschheit versklaven. *Mit Nutella*.



Ja!


----------



## Naren

Why can you speak German, by the way, Mike?


----------



## Zepp88

Because I wanted to learn it  none of the other languages offered really appealed to me, and I wanted to travel to Germany at some point.


----------



## Naren

So, did you travel to Germany?


----------



## Zepp88

Yes, I was part of an exchange program in 2004.


----------



## forelander

Ich bin eifersuchtig  

Wenn Naren Deutsch kannst, wieso sprechen wir Englisch? Ich habe geglaubt daß dieser der deutsche Thread war, oder?


----------



## Zepp88

Ja...stimmt..


----------



## daybean

Zepp88 said:


> Yes, I was part of an exchange program in 2004.



, on the German side.


----------



## Naren

forelander said:


> Ich bin eifersuchtig
> 
> Wenn Naren Deutsch kannst, wieso sprechen wir Englisch? Ich habe geglaubt daß dieser der deutsche Thread war, oder?



 Ich kann nicht Deutsch sprechen.



Zepp88 said:


> Yes, I was part of an exchange program in 2004.



For how long?


----------



## Zepp88

daybean said:


> , on the German side.





Naren said:


> Ich kann nicht Deutsch sprechen.
> 
> 
> 
> For how long?



For about a month or so.


----------



## daybean

we need a new 100K thread, i miss the perverts and nonsense.


----------



## daybean

this thread is perfect, but i dont know german.


----------



## g3rmanium

daybean said:


> this thread is perfect, but i dont know german.



Dann mach die Tür bitte leise zu.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Dann mach die Tür bitte leise zu.


----------



## daybean

g3rmanium said:


> Dann mach die Tür bitte leise zu.



, while looks up the sentence in google.


----------



## daybean

make the to the door ask quietly.


----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


> Dann mach die Tür bitte leise zu.



Es ist nicht nett...


----------



## Zepp88

Naren said:


> Es ist nicht nett...



Es ist doch lustig


----------



## Naren

daybean said:


> make the to the door ask quietly.



"Then please close the door quietly."



Zepp88 said:


> Es ist doch lustig



Tatsächlich.


----------



## daybean

oh, ok.....if its like that then.


----------



## Naren

Zepp88 said:


> For about a month or so.



SHORT! Damn short.

Anyway, I'm off to go drinking! DRINKING! Later.


----------



## Zepp88

Naren said:


> "Then please close the door quietly."
> 
> 
> 
> *Tatsächlich*.




This is my first time seeing that word  Usually I hear people saying "wirklich" or "genau"


----------



## Zepp88

Naren said:


> SHORT! Damn short.
> 
> Anyway, I'm off to go drinking! DRINKING! Later.



Yeah, I would have loved more time over there 

DRINKING!!!!   :redface:


----------



## drmosh

I've been in Germany about 6 years now and really enjoy it here actually. Beats living in Norwich anyways, which is where I was before I came here 

Und mein Deutsch ist auch ganz gut! juhuu


----------



## Zepp88

Woher in Munich wohnst du? Ich bin da gewesen


----------



## petereanima

drmosh said:


> Und mein Deutsch ist auch ganz gut! juhuu


----------



## arktan

Zepp88 said:


> Wo in München wohnst du? Ich bin da gewesen und habe mir die Birne zugesoffen mit ein paar Prostituierten bevor ich im Knast gelandet bin



 corrected the mistakes


----------



## Zepp88

arktan said:


> corrected the mistakes



Ahso.


----------



## arktan

Zepp88 said:


> Ahso.



gern geschehen 

und auch: LA?


----------



## Guitarwizard

Naren said:


> No way. I would never ask them to translate such nonsense for me. If I wanted them to give me something in German, I would ask them something _much more complicated with much more advanced structure_ with more unusual nuances that I couldn't find in a dictionary and that an online translator would misunderstand.




Verehrter Narren, wären Sie eventuell so nett und würden den geneigten Forumsnutzern mitteilen, woher Sie jeweils diese extraordinären, ausdrucksvollen Sätze in dieser mondän verfeinerten lyrischen Redeweise der deutschen Sprache haben?
Die hiesige deutschsprachige Gemeinschaft würde Ihre diesbezüglichen Bemühungen schätzen und wäre Ihnen mit Sicherheit zutiefst verbunden.


----------



## Xtremevillan

Guten morgen, all.


----------



## Guitarwizard

Hier in Europa ist schon Nachmittag.


----------



## Xtremevillan

Oh yeah, you gotta add funf Uhr, so...Es ist dreizehn Uhr.


----------



## drmosh

Zepp88 said:


> Woher in Munich wohnst du? Ich bin da gewesen



"Wo" in München is correct. "Woher" means literally "from where".

anyways: 
Ich wohne in Haidhausen, in der nähe vom Ostbahnhof. Es ist sehr schön dort, viele Bars (Bier ist gut) und ich habe eine schöne grosse Wohnung gekauft.


----------



## Guitarwizard

In England, ja. 
Aber wir haben GMT +1, nicht GMT, und deshalb ist bei uns schon vierzehn Uhr. 
Wir sind euch eben sechs Stunden voraus.


----------



## arktan

Xtremevillan said:


> Guten morgen, all.



Guten Morgen!


----------



## Xtremevillan

VIERZEHN UHR?

Well now I've heard everthing. I was thinkin' jolly old England was GMT, ye be sayin' nicht GMT, ist GMT +1!


----------



## Guitarwizard

Xtremevillan said:


> VIERZEHN UHR?
> 
> Well now I've heard everthing. I was thinkin' jolly old England was GMT, ye be sayin' nicht GMT, ist GMT +1!



You understood me wrong. 

England has GMT, and they have 1:00 pm now.
Paris/Zurich/Amsterdam/Berlin has GMT +1, and that's 2:00 pm at the moment.


----------



## arktan

Xtremevillan said:


> VIERZEHN UHR?
> 
> Well now I've heard everthing. I was thinkin' jolly old England was GMT, ye be sayin' nicht GMT, ist GMT +1!


 
Wie ist das Wetter dort drüben?


----------



## drmosh

Xtremevillan said:


> VIERZEHN UHR?
> 
> Well now I've heard everthing. I was thinkin' jolly old England was GMT, ye be sayin' nicht GMT, ist GMT +1!



England hat GMT (Greenwich ist in London) aber Deutschland und der grossteil der EU hat GMT+1



arktan said:


> Wie ist das Wetter dort drüben?



In München ist Biergartenwetter und ich bin in der Arbeit


----------



## arktan

drmosh said:


> In München ist Biergartenwetter und ich bin in der Arbeit



hehe, ich schon am  und


----------



## Guitarwizard

Ich bin auch noch bei der verschissenen Arbeit. Bis achtzehn Uhr dreissig.


----------



## drmosh

Guitarwizard said:


> Ich bin auch noch bei der verschissenen Arbeit. Bis achtzehn Uhr dreissig.



Ich gehe jetzt glaube ich Heim, mein Boss ist schon gegangen hehe


----------



## arktan

Guitarwizard said:


> Ich bin auch noch bei der verschissenen Arbeit. Bis achtzehn Uhr dreissig.





 sorry, musste sein

haha, we have alrady more posts than the who's been drinking thread...


----------



## Xtremevillan

Speakin' of Arbeit, vierzig minutes and I'm out till vierzehn Uhr.


----------



## arktan

Xtremevillan said:


> Speakin' of Arbeit, vierzig minutes and I'm out till vierzehn Uhr.



Da wir gerade von der Arbeit sprechen, in vierzig Minuten bin ich draussen bis vierzehn Uhr.


You already got the numbers right  the rest is on the way, yay


----------



## petereanima

Ich werde noch 45 Minuten arbeiten, dann gehe ich heim.


----------



## arktan

petereanima said:


> Ich werde noch 45 Minuten arbeiten, dann gehe ich heim.


Meinst du: wenn die kan almdudler ham, dann geh i hoam!


----------



## petereanima

ALMDUUUUDLEEEEERRRR!!!!


----------



## arktan

petereanima said:


> ALMDUUUUDLEEEEERRRR!!!!




































ÄÄÄÄÄÄÄLLLMDÜÜÜÜÜÜÜDLLLÖÖÖRRRR





fixed


----------



## Guitarwizard

Sissi, spreiz die Haxn, i will di fruchtn!


----------



## arktan

Guitarwizard said:


> Sissi, spreiz die Haxn, i will di fruchtn!



epic!


----------



## g3rmanium

drmosh said:


> anyways:
> Ich wohne in Haidhausen, in der nähe vom Ostbahnhof. Es ist sehr schön dort, viele Bars (Bier ist gut) und ich habe eine schöne grosse Wohnung gekauft.



Obergiasing hier!


----------



## Naren

Guitarwizard said:


> Verehrter Narren, wären Sie eventuell so nett und würden den geneigten Forumsnutzern mitteilen, woher Sie jeweils diese extraordinären, ausdrucksvollen Sätze in dieser mondän verfeinerten lyrischen Redeweise der deutschen Sprache haben?
> Die hiesige deutschsprachige Gemeinschaft würde Ihre diesbezüglichen Bemühungen schätzen und wäre Ihnen mit Sicherheit zutiefst verbunden.



Ich mache sie selbst.

Note: Ich bin sehr betrunken.


----------



## Xtremevillan

arktan said:


> Da wir gerade von der Arbeit sprechen, in vierzig Minuten bin ich draussen bis vierzehn Uhr.
> 
> 
> You already got the numbers right  the rest is on the way, yay



I am proud of myself.

--e

Naren do you know Japanese?


----------



## g3rmanium

Xtremevillan said:


> Naren do you know Japanese?



Nein.


----------



## Xtremevillan

You answer for Naren, lol.

Kleines und Großer Quadrats, yo.

Kapitel 2.4.6, woo...shapes like Rechtech and stuff.


----------



## arktan

Xtremevillan said:


> Kleines und Großes Quadrat, yo.
> 
> Kapitel 2.4.6, woo...shapes like Rechteck and stuff.



wie geht es?


----------



## Zepp88

Hallo.


----------



## arktan

ollah!


----------



## Zepp88

Fleischbaum.


----------



## arktan

Zepp88 said:


> Fleischbaum.




wie kommst du jetzt darauf?


----------



## g3rmanium

arktan said:


> wie kommst du jetzt darauf?



Die Frage würde ich bei  besser nicht stellen.


----------



## Zepp88

Fleisch?


----------



## daybean




----------



## Xtremevillan

arktan said:


> wie geht es?



This means how is it going or what's up right?


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Fleisch?



Nein?


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Nein?



Ja!


----------



## Xtremevillan

Guten morgen, jedermann.

--e

Questions:

Das Quadrat ist großer als der Kreis.

What does "als der" mean in this? I thought it meant, "than the". As in, "The square is bigger than the circle".


Welche Farbe hat dieses Dreieck?
Dieses Dreieck ist gelbe.

Ja, nein?


----------



## Naren

Xtremevillan said:


> Naren do you know Japanese?



 Nein.


----------



## Xtremevillan

Naren said:


> Nein.



Ah...if you know anyone here who knows Japanese (I'll make a new thread ) that'd be a great help.


----------



## arktan

Xtremevillan said:


> Guten morgen, jedermann.
> 
> --e
> 
> Questions:
> 
> Das Quadrat ist großer als der Kreis.
> 
> What does "als der" mean in this? I thought it meant, "than the". As in, "The square is bigger than the circle".
> 
> 
> Welche Farbe hat dieses Dreieck?
> Dieses Dreieck ist gelb.
> 
> Ja, nein?



als der means in this case "than" -> the sentence means in this case "the quadrat is bigger than the circle"

about the "Dreieck"-thing.. one "e" was too much this time 



Xtremevillan said:


> This means how is it going or what's up right?



yeah mate... so

wie geht es dir?


----------



## Xtremevillan

Should it have been "gelbe"?


----------



## g3rmanium

Xtremevillan said:


> Should it have been "gelbe"?



Das Dreieck ist gelb.

Das gelbe Dreieck.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Nein.



 Fleisch?


----------



## Xtremevillan

g3rmanium said:


> Das Dreieck ist gelb.
> 
> Das gelbe Dreieck.





Seriously, what the hell is that. 



> yeah mate... so
> 
> wie geht es dir?



 I get angry at German sometimes.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Fleisch?

















MORGEN!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> MORGEN!!!



Hallo |\/|||<3.


----------



## Zepp88

Gruss Johann, wie gehts?


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Gruss Johann, wie gehts?



Gut, bin vor Kurzem wieder aufgestanden.


----------



## Xtremevillan

Johann or Zepp can you explain that whole gelbe thing? It's really pissing me off.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Gut, bin vor Kurzem wieder aufgestanden.



Ahso, ich denke ich will zu der Buchshop(?) gehen..


----------



## g3rmanium

Xtremevillan said:


> Johann or Zepp can you explain that whole gelbe thing? It's really pissing me off.



One is an adjective. Just forgot how the other one is called.

Want to write a few sentences until you get it right?


----------



## Zepp88

Das Auto ist gelb.

Das gelbe Auto.


Pretty sure that's correct, or would it be "gelbes Auto" since it's neuter?


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Ahso, ich denke ich will zu der Buchshop(?) gehen..



Du kaufst Bücher? 
















































































































































































































































































































Über MIDI?


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Das Auto ist gelb.
> 
> Das gelbe Auto.
> 
> 
> Pretty sure that's correct, or would it be "gelbes Auto" since it's neuter?



Nein, das gelbe Auto.


----------



## Zepp88

Buecher ueber Musik! Und.....HORROR!!!!


----------



## Xtremevillan

g3rmanium said:


> One is an adjective. Just forgot how the other one is called.
> 
> Want to write a few sentences until you get it right?



Ah.

I mean I guess, is it the same thign with Rote? grune? blaue?


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Buecher ueber Musik! Und.....HORROR!!!!


----------



## g3rmanium

Xtremevillan said:


> Ah.
> 
> I mean I guess, is it the same thign with Rote? grune? blaue?



Denke schon, ja.


----------



## Xtremevillan

So...

Welche Farbe hat dieses Rechteck?
Dieses Rechteck ist blaue.

Der Rechteck ist blau.
Der blaue Rechteck.



> Denke schon, ja


I think that's enough, yes?


----------



## g3rmanium

Xtremevillan said:


> So...
> 
> Welche Farbe hat dieses Rechteck?
> Dieses Rechteck ist *blau*.
> 
> D*as* Rechteck ist blau.
> D*as* blaue Rechteck.
> 
> 
> I think that's enough, yes?



Mach mal noch ein paar mehr.


----------



## Xtremevillan

g3rmanium said:


> Mach mal noch ein paar mehr.



time still a some more.

You still need more time?


----------



## g3rmanium

Xtremevillan said:


> time still a some more.
> 
> You still need more time?



No, do some more until you get it.


----------



## Xtremevillan

Ah.

Yeah...did I get the other ones right?

--e

"ihrer", as to my most recent Kapitel (2.5.1) [Ein gelber Ball ist in ihrer rechten Hand]

I can understand this: A yellow ball is in right hand. I looked up ihrer to find nothing, does it mean "her"?


----------



## g3rmanium

Xtremevillan said:


> Ah.
> 
> Yeah...did I get the other ones right?



Ich hab die Falschen korrigiert.



Xtremevillan said:


> I can understand this: A yellow ball is in right hand. I looked up ihrer to find nothing, does it mean "her"?



Ja, genau.


----------



## Xtremevillan

Link doesn't work?


----------



## forelander

The reason for das gelbe Auto and das Auto ist gelb is because if an adjective follows the verb sein (conjugated as ist in most of your examples) it is *not* declined, i.e. no endings are added to the base adjective. Therefore ANYTIME you describe an object as "something IS [adjective]" you will NEVER add ANYTHING to the adjective. 

However, if an adjective precedes the noun, it must agree in gender, number, and case with the noun. There is a big table with all these endings, and numerous circumstances that I can't be bothered explaining, but that's why the e is there. It is the singular neuter nominative weak declension of an adjective. 

Zepp - because the word das appears before Auto, the gender of the noun is known from the word das and a weak declension is used, so only an e is present. If ein [adjective] Auto was used, or no article at all was used, you'd use the strong declension so that the gender of the noun can be inferred from the ending of the adjective, and ein blaues Auto would be correct.



Xtremevillan said:


> Ah.
> 
> Yeah...did I get the other ones right?
> 
> --e
> 
> "ihrer", as to my most recent Kapitel (2.5.1) [Ein gelber Ball ist in ihrer rechten Hand]
> 
> I can understand this: A yellow ball is in right hand. I looked up ihrer to find nothing, does it mean "her"?



In this case, you can't look up 'ihrer,' and you wouldn't find blauer or ist in most dictionaries either. You have to look up the basic form of the word, which for nouns is the singular form, for words like ihr and sein is usually the singular masculine form in the nominative case, and for verbs is the infinitive (unconjugated) form (i.e. instead of ist you would have to look for sein, the infinitive of the 3rd person singular conjugation, ist, meaning 'to be'). So you have to look up ihr, rather than ihrer.


----------



## g3rmanium

Xtremevillan said:


> Link doesn't work?



Link does work?


----------



## Xtremevillan

Oh. I dunno, I clicked it and it brought me to the top of page 21.

Forelander that is a lot to absorb. I will read it over and over, haha.


----------



## forelander

http://www.unilang.org/wiki/index.php/German_adjective_declensions

Memorise those tables. At some point you need to look into learning how to conjugate regular verbs and memorising the conjugation for sein and haben. And you need to learn about case, so that you can use the tables in that link.


----------



## g3rmanium

forelander said:


> German adjective declensions - UniLang Wiki





FSCK THAT SHIT! 

I'd say write examples until you get a feeling of what is right.

I couldn't have told you anything about this stuff.


----------



## Xtremevillan

Damn, that is fucking confusing.


----------



## forelander

g3rmanium said:


> FSCK THAT SHIT!
> 
> I'd say write examples until you get a feeling of what is right.
> 
> I couldn't have told you anything about this stuff.



Unfortunately if you're not surrounded by the language, that's an easy way to never be right. At least that's what I've found.


----------



## Xtremevillan

Well man, I'm reading the thing and I'm kinda...what? at the left side of the tables. For example, I know an Auto is neutral, so "Das gelbe Auto". This leads me to believe it's a "weak declension" but I doubt I'm right.


----------



## forelander

Xtremevillan said:


> Damn, that is fucking confusing.



My point being, if you see an extra e or er on the end of a word here or there, don't get to stressed because understanding exactly why and when it's there is a lot more complicated than just accepting it.  If you see extra letters on the end of a word you thought you knew, just say "hey that's coz of that case stuff, I'll worry about it a bit later," and move on.



Xtremevillan said:


> Well man, I'm reading the thing and I'm kinda...what? at the left side of the tables. For example, I know an Auto is neutral, so "Das gelbe Auto". This leads me to believe it's a "weak declension" but I doubt I'm right.



As you have used a definite article (the word 'the') it is a weak declension. Notice the ending doesn't give away the gender of the word Auto, and the ending has done less work.


----------



## Xtremevillan

well now that I'm reading the inital post at the top of this page it makes more sense. Lemme see if I got it right.

[ Das Auto is blau. ] In this case since the noun is before the adjective, there is no...thingey needed, no extra letters. However:

[ Die blau[..] Auto. ] In THIS case the adjective is before the noun, ensuring that a modifier is needed, agreeing with the neutrality of the Auto, as well as a pluralization. 

 or ?


----------



## Makelele

In school we had a huge list of irregular verbs which we had to learn, which sucked extremely. 

Hallo, Ich habe fünf jahren Deutsch in der Schule studiert. So, ich verstehe Deutsch ziemlich gut, aber es ist ein bisschen schwieriger zu schreiben.


----------



## forelander

Xtremevillan said:


> well now that I'm reading the inital post at the top of this page it makes more sense. Lemme see if I got it right.
> 
> [ Das Auto is blau. ] In this case since the noun is before the adjective, there is no...thingey needed, no extra letters. However:
> 
> [ Die blau[..] Auto. ] In THIS case the adjective is before the noun, ensuring that a modifier is needed, agreeing with the neutrality of the Auto, as well as a pluralization.
> 
> or ?



Pretty much - it's more that the adjective is after the verb 'to be' that it has no ending.

It should be *das* Auto rather than die. The rest is right . It also has to agree with the case of the noun (case just describes what the noun is doing in the sentence, but let's not get into that). So all in all .


----------



## Xtremevillan

Hello, I have five [year] German in the school studies. So, I [understand] German [] good, [...] write.


--

Isn't the plural of Das Auto, Die Auto?


----------



## forelander

Die Auto*s*.


----------



## Xtremevillan

Well that's a cold slap in the groin. Scheiß!

So would it be "Die blau...er Autos"? "Zwei blauer Autos"?


----------



## g3rmanium

Xtremevillan said:


> So would it be "Die blau...er Autos"? "Zwei blauer Autos"?



Die blauen Autos. Zwei blaue Autos.


----------



## Xtremevillan

Ah, thanks!

--e

Wer haelt der [chopsticks]?
Die Frau haelt der [chopsticks] in ihrer rechten Hand.

Completely made up. Good? Bad?


----------



## g3rmanium

Xtremevillan said:


> Wer haelt der [chopsticks]?
> Die Frau haelt der [chopsticks] in ihrer rechten Hand.
> 
> Completely made up. Good? Bad?



DIE. Ist doch Plural.


----------



## Xtremevillan

Guten Abend, jedermann.


----------



## Makelele

Xtremevillan said:


> Hello, I have five [year] German in the school studies. So, I [understand] German [] good, [...] write.



Well, kinda. I'm not 100 % sure that my grammar is correct. 


"Hallo, Ich habe fünf jahren Deutsch in der Schule studiert. So, ich verstehe Deutsch ziemlich gut, aber es ist ein bisschen schwieriger zu schreiben."

This would be:

"Hello, I have studied German in school for five years. So, I understand German relatively well, but it's a bit more difficult to write."


----------



## g3rmanium

Makelele said:


> Well, kinda. I'm not 100 % sure that my grammar is correct.
> 
> 
> "Hallo, Ich habe fünf jahren Deutsch in der Schule studiert. So, ich verstehe Deutsch ziemlich gut, aber es ist ein bisschen schwieriger zu schreiben."
> 
> This would be:
> 
> "Hello, I have studied German in school for five years. So, I understand German relatively well, but it's a bit more difficult to write."



Fünf Jahre, singular Jahr, plural Jahre.

"So, ..." ist auch so ein Käse. Ich würde da "deswegen" nehmen. "Deswegen verstehe ich Deutsch..."


----------



## Xtremevillan

Makelele said:


> Well, kinda. I'm not 100 % sure that my grammar is correct.



 Dude I'm not even 100% sure my GERMAN is correct.


----------



## g3rmanium

Xtremevillan said:


> Dude I'm not even 100% sure my GERMAN is correct.



Ich auch nicht!


----------



## Naren

Xtremevillan said:


> Ah...if you know anyone here who knows Japanese (I'll make a new thread ) that'd be a great help.






... Are you serious?


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> ... Are you serious?



No, he isn't.


----------



## Naren

g3rmanium said:


> No, he isn't.



Wow... That's, uh...  ... unusual...


----------



## Xtremevillan

I know I make a bunch of threads.  Doesn't bother me and if anyone has a huge problem with it, and wants to be mature, they can put me on ignore like I did to a bunch of people.


----------



## Naren

Xtremevillan said:


> I know I make a bunch of threads.  Doesn't bother me and if anyone has a huge problem with it, and wants to be mature, they can put me on ignore like I did to a bunch of people.



 That's not what I was asking if you were serious about...


----------



## Xtremevillan

I must be stupid then.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Ich bevorzuge Bagels zu Käse.


Bedient mich richtig für die Nutzung von Google Übersetzer


----------



## Xtremevillan

Bagels and cheese, huh.


----------



## Naren

Xtremevillan said:


> I must be stupid then.



Maybe.  Re-read what you wrote that I was asking if you were serious about and then look at my "location." If you don't get it then, there's no hope.


----------



## Xtremevillan

Oh.

Oh, ho ho ho...tricksy Naren confuse dumb Villan.


----------



## Naren

Oh, I'm a tricksy one, I am.


----------



## Xtremevillan

So you know both German and Japanese.

Any chance you know Latin, Spanish, and Irish?


----------



## Naren

Xtremevillan said:


> So you know both German and Japanese.
> 
> Any chance you know Latin, Spanish, and Irish?



No, I do not know German. I am fluent in English (native speaker) and Japanese. And I took 3-4 years of Spanish.

By Irish, I believe you mean Gaelic. And less than 2% of the Irish population can speak Gaelic. And everyone who can speak it only speaks it as a second language. It's a pretty useless language to learn.

I have a pretty basic understanding of Latin, since it helps in understanding English and any of the Romance languages. However, since it's a dead language, the only job that really benefits from knowing it is being a doctor or a scientist.


----------



## Xtremevillan

Ya. Well, I am going into Pharmacy. Actually, I am IN pharmacy.

Wait you don't know German? I think you know more than me lol.


----------



## Naren

No, I don't know German. I've just been looking up everything other people have been saying in dictionaries and throwing my sentences together likewise. Without textual aides, I maybe know 20 words in German. 

I'm good with languages, though. So that might explain your confusion.


----------



## Xtremevillan

And to explain my confusion, I'm just stupid. See: threads I make.


Hey, that's better than me, I been taking what people say and responding in half-English.

Well, you will come in handy during the inevitable Spanish thread, possibly around November-December as I finish Level One of German (hopefully). One tenth of a lesson a day, or every two days, should leave December a fine time to learn Spanish.


----------



## Naren

Xtremevillan said:


> Well, you will come in handy during the inevitable Spanish thread, possibly around November-December as I finish Level One of German (hopefully). One tenth of a lesson a day, or every two days, should leave December a fine time to learn Spanish.



Don't you think that's taking on just a little too much? I think it'd be best to just focus on German...


----------



## forelander

Xtremevillan said:


> I must be stupid then.



Naren works as a *Japanese translator, living in Japan*. I think there's a chance he might speak Japanese.


----------



## Naren

forelander said:


> Naren works as a *Japanese translator, living in Japan*. I think there's a chance he might speak Japanese.



That's why I said "Nein" when he asked me if I speak Japanese. I thought he was being sarcastic. It's pretty well known that I live in Japan (and if you didn't know that, you could see my location as "Tokyo" under my name or my Japanese avatar). And in my profile, it says I work as a translator.

So, the "If you know anyone who speaks Japanese..." made me laugh quite a bit. In real life (as in outside of the internet) where I live, I don't know anyone who doesn't speak Japanese.


----------



## Xtremevillan

Naren said:


> Don't you think that's taking on just a little too much? I think it'd be best to just focus on German...



You're right no doubt, but I've already started to go into Japanese (read: one fourth of one tenth of the first lesson's first part. I can say OONANAKO, which isn't even a word but I can sound it out yay go me)

What was I saying. Oh. Yeah. You're right.



forelander said:


> Naren works as a *Japanese translator, living in Japan*. I think there's a chance he might speak Japanese.



Pfft, what's the chance of that? 

In any case, Guten Abend, forelander und Naren!


----------



## Xtremevillan

Naren said:


> That's why I said "Nein" when he asked me if I speak Japanese. I thought he was being sarcastic. It's pretty well known that I live in Japan (and if you didn't know that, you could see my location as "Tokyo" under my name or my Japanese avatar). And in my profile, it says I work as a translator.
> 
> So, the "If you know anyone who speaks Japanese..." made me laugh quite a bit. In real life (as in outside of the internet) where I live, I don't know anyone who doesn't speak Japanese.



I think if Hellen Keller were to post on this board, I'd STILL get made more fun of than she does.

I don't even think that sentence is proper grammatically or actually spelling wise either.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Xtremevillan said:


> Bagels and cheese, huh.


----------



## Xtremevillan

Ich esse Pizza. Pizza und trinken Wasser.

Yam Yam.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Xtremevillan said:


> Ich esse Pizza. Pizza und trinken Wasser.
> 
> Yam Yam.



i used a translator once, im not going to again


----------



## Naren

Xtremevillan said:


> I think if Hellen Keller were to post on this board, I'd STILL get made more fun of than she does.
> 
> I don't even think that sentence is proper grammatically or actually spelling wise either.



If you don't want to get made fun of, then don't do/say stupid shit. 



Xtremevillan said:


> You're right no doubt, but I've already started to go into Japanese (read: one fourth of one tenth of the first lesson's first part. I can say OONANAKO, which isn't even a word but I can sound it out yay go me)
> 
> What was I saying. Oh. Yeah. You're right.



Yeah, you're going in WAY over your head.  I'd stop with the Japanese and stop with the Spanish and just focus on the German (unless you're more interested in another language, in which case, you should quit all languages except for that one).

I can say aufenschweigertoglerweitzelheifen which also isn't a word.


----------



## Xtremevillan

Ja.

Try to make fun of THAT. Bwahahahaha.


----------



## Naren

Xtremevillan said:


> In any case, Naren, I do know a bit of Italian, you think I should just concentrate on the Germans? I mean, I'm surrounded by Spanish all the time (yay) and even in my 6 dollar an hour job Spanish is spoken all the time, I just always wanted to learn German first.
> 
> But yae're prolly right, focusing on one thing at a time is better...wish I could do that musically too , hah.



It's better to be good at one foreign language than to totally suck at a bunch of others. And, if you get really good at German and then want to learn Spanish, maybe you should learn it then. But it just seems like the kid who is like "I really want to learn piano... and guitar... and drums... and the saxophone... and the bagpipes!" when you just keep adding languages to learn and you aren't fluent in any of them.

One at a time and focus and dedication is how you get good at something.

And if you don't focus all of your time on Japanese, you'll never ever be able to read it. EVER. I generally tell people that you can't casually learn Japanese if you want to get capable in it. You have to completely dedicate yourself to it. If you're taking on 2-3 other languages, just forget it.

In most cases, you end up giving up on ALL of the languages before getting good at any of them.


----------



## forelander

If you're surrounded by Spanish, it'd be a lot easier to learn. Since you're background in language seems fairly weak grammar wise, I'd focus on understanding one very well and then looking at adding an extra couple if that's what you want to do. German would be good for that as it's moderately complicated so the general ideas behind the grammar is present in many other languages. Having learned German, you may find Spanish a lot easier. Then again, Spanish is very similar to Italian, so you might find that easier. 

Either way, I'd just focus on one for now.


----------



## Xtremevillan

Very well put. Both times. After I edited it, too.

It's like THE WORLD IS AGAINST ME!

--e

It's like after all this time I can't still say ihrer. "e-rer", no? They say it very quick, in ihrer linken Hand. "in e-rer link-en Hand"?

Also rechten. "reck-ten" is what I used to say, though now looking at it, I think people might confuse that with...well, rectum. "resh-ten"?


----------



## forelander

Naren said:


> It's better to be good at one foreign language than to totally suck at a bunch of others. And, if you get really good at German and then want to learn Spanish, maybe you should learn it then. But it just seems like the kid who is like "I really want to learn piano... and guitar... and drums... and the saxophone... and the bagpipes!" when you just keep adding languages to learn and you aren't fluent in any of them.
> 
> One at a time and focus and dedication is how you get good at something.
> 
> And if you don't focus all of your time on Japanese, you'll never ever be able to read it. EVER. I generally tell people that you can't casually learn Japanese if you want to get capable in it. You have to completely dedicate yourself to it. If you're taking on 2-3 other languages, just forget it.
> 
> In most cases, you end up giving up on ALL of the languages before getting good at any of them.



Japanese may be different, but for someone with a decent background learning a bunch of European languages simultaneously might not be that detrimental to any one of them. I learned German and French simultaneously and when I was still practicing them regularly a few years ago I was at the point with both of them where the only way to really improve further was to spend time in the country, which unfortunately hasn't happened yet.


----------



## Naren

forelander said:


> Japanese may be different, but for someone with a decent background learning a bunch of European languages simultaneously might not be that detrimental to any one of them. I learned German and French simultaneously and when I was still practicing them regularly a few years ago I was at the point with both of them where the only way to really improve further was to spend time in the country, which unfortunately hasn't happened yet.



Yes, Japanese is different. Without learning any of these languages, I can read phonetically: German, French, Italian, French, Portuguese, Spanish, Swedish, and a few others.

European languages come from the same roots. French, Spanish, Italian, and Portuguese from Latin. German, English, Swedish, Norwegian, Finnish, and Icelandic from ancient German. And they all use the same alphabets to write them and have many similar words.

Spanish, Italian, and Portuguese are very very similar. Swedish and Norwegian are practically the same language.

However, Villan mentioned that he started learning Japanese, so I had to give him the information that I did. I wasn't applying it to all languages. It's not logical to study a ton of languages along with Japanese unless he's planning on becoming a linguist and dedicating all of his time to language study.


----------



## Xtremevillan

I'm doing this for fun. Guitar, language is all I have left besides killing myself.

Work provides money for the two, though mostly the first. Now that I got decent gear it's for strings and other 100-dollars-every-five-month purchases, though I got a Caparison on order 

Spanish and Italian are eerily similar. Some bitch at work was badmouthing me in Spanish and I could make out some nice choice words she was saying, at least I think she was saying. She hates me 

And that kinda logic is true. I don't think I'm getting anywhere without a special keyboard for Japanese. Was it very very hard to learn Japanese, at least if you were over teens when you started?


----------



## Naren

No. But I also wasn't taking on a ton of languages at once. I first started learning Japanese when I was 14. 

I don't really see the point in learning a language if you don't plan on being fluent in it. Learning several languages can be a good idea, but it's a general idea to take on one language at a time at the beginning. Especially if the other languages you want to learn are very different from your native language (like Chinese, Korean, Japanese, Swahili, Navajo, etc.). And, if you do decide to take on several languages at once, you have to realize that it will take a lot of effort to succeed in all of those languages. I guess learning Spanish and Portuguese at the same time or Spanish and Italian at the same time would be no trouble at all, even for a beginner, as long as you remember which word goes with which (because oftentimes they are only slightly different). Spanish and Uzbekistanian, however, would be a totally different matter.


----------



## Xtremevillan

I hear ya. I suck at English too  I guess grunting is my native language, though no doubt someone can find errors in that.

Back to the ihrer/rechten pronunciations, I think I got ihrer down, but rechten still kinks with me. It's like she's spitting at the ch or something, it's much less pronounced than Maedchen.


----------



## forelander

Say 'human.' The h at the start of human is how that ch is pronounced in German. So say human, a bunch of times, focusing on the first h sound. Then say the first half of the word. Then hu, then see if you can just say the h sound by itself. Then do the same, but with re on the front. So re-human. re-hum, re-hu, re-h, then add ten, so it'll be re-h-ten, which is how the word rechten is pronounced. Re-english first h in human sound - ten.


----------



## Xtremevillan

New York accent = h not pronounced, just like hour.

"Our", "u-man". I mean, if it's like Maedchen, I can pronounce that, this one is just less pronounced, or she says it faster.

--e

went to the translation site that was here earlier. Got the "h" sound, the only problem is, when I combine it, I get "reckten".

I will buy a computer microphone soon so you guys can hear problems if you so wish...


----------



## forelander

I'm guessing she says it faster. Work on saying things slow and fairly over the top at first then when you start speaking faster it'll be much more natural and subtle. It's the same sound as in Mädchen though, so if you can say that don't stress it too much.


----------



## Xtremevillan

Hm.

Also, this was incredibly difficult for me to say: Eine Frau zeigt auf etwas. Sie zeigt darauf (I know, spelling or wahtever)

The words after the period. Zee (manual break) tseigt daruuf was like damn! Took me three tries but I got it.

---

Guten nacht, jadermann!

Anyone want to tell me if Guten Abend is correct, and which I should use for everybody/everyone: jedermann or allesmann?


----------



## forelander

I think everyone is "alles." Guten Abend is correct, but it should be Gute Nacht, not Guten Nacht.


----------



## g3rmanium

Xtremevillan said:


> Anyone want to tell me if Guten Abend is correct, and which I should use for everybody/everyone: jedermann or allesmann?



Da würdest du eher schreiben "gute Nacht zusammen."


----------



## g3rmanium

Xtremevillan said:


> It's like THE WORLD IS AGAINST ME!



Oh shit! 



Xtremevillan said:


> Also rechten. "reck-ten" is what I used to say, though now looking at it, I think people might confuse that with...well, rectum. "resh-ten"?



It's somewhere in between I guess.


----------



## arktan

aaahhhh guten Tag allerseits

Nach einem eher flüssigen Wochenende melde ich mich zum Unterricht...


----------



## g3rmanium

arktan said:


> aaahhhh guten Tag allerseits
> 
> Nach einem eher flüssigen Wochenende melde ich mich zum Unterricht...


----------



## arktan

g3rmanium said:


>



ja, so etwa


----------



## petereanima

Guten Morgen meine Freunde, ich hoffe es geht euch allen gut. Mir geht es schlecht, weil ich so betrunken war am Wochenende.


----------



## arktan

petereanima said:


> Guten Morgen meine Freunde, ich hoffe es geht euch allen gut. Mir geht es schlecht, weil ich so betrunken war am Wochenende.



Auch du, Brutus??!! 




ich habe da so etwas gesehen am Wochenende.... kannst du mir sagen, ob die etwas taugt?


----------



## petereanima

also ich find die ja ziemlich mies. Musikalisch 08/15, und ich kann As I Lay Dying schon nicht leiden, und der Sänger ist der gleiche, was das Ganze für mich unhörbar macht haha...


----------



## arktan

petereanima said:


> also ich find die ja ziemlich mies. Musikalisch 08/15, und ich kann As I Lay Dying schon nicht leiden, und der Sänger ist der gleiche, was das Ganze für mich unhörbar macht haha...



Oh. Mein. Gott!!! 

die kommt von den As i lay dying Memmen?? Zieh mich raus aufs Feld und erschiess mich... ich hätte sie beinahe gekauft 

ich dachte es wäre so'ne br00talz mehtalhlz Verarsche von Arnie aber doch nicht von denen


----------



## petereanima

Das Konzept wurde übrigens schon vor einigen Jahren von ARNOCORPS umgesetzt, allerdings musikalisch eher.....ähm...nicht soooo gut.


----------



## arktan

petereanima said:


> Das Konzept wurde übrigens schon vor einigen Jahren von ARNOCORPS umgesetzt, allerdings musikalisch eher.....ähm...nicht soooo gut.



ach du heilige Scheisse


----------



## g3rmanium

petereanima said:


> Guten Morgen meine Freunde, ich hoffe es geht euch allen gut. Mir geht es schlecht, weil ich so betrunken war am Wochenende.



Wos saufstn so vui?


----------



## petereanima

Bei uns waren die "Highlander-Games". Lauter Dorf-Proleten in Kilts, Baumstämme werfen, Bierfässer-tragend-Wettrennen und so weiter...da MUSST du saufen!!


----------



## g3rmanium

petereanima said:


> Bei uns waren die "Highlander-Games". Lauter Dorf-Proleten in Kilts, Baumstämme werfen, Bierfässer-tragend-Wettrennen und so weiter...da MUSST du saufen!!


----------



## arktan

petereanima said:


> Bei uns waren die "Highlander-Games". Lauter Dorf-Proleten in Kilts, Baumstämme werfen, Bierfässer-tragend-Wettrennen und so weiter...da MUSST du saufen!!



*arktan plant schon die nächsten Ferien ein 

*bemerkt, dass keine Lederhosen am start sind

*entäuscht vergisst er das Ganze


----------



## petereanima

Lederhosen gitbs dort en masse!! Denn ausser Möchtengern-Schotten hauptsächlich Biker am Start.


----------



## arktan

petereanima said:


> Lederhosen gitbs dort en masse!! Denn ausser Möchtengern-Schotten hauptsächlich Biker am Start.





und wie sieht's mit Bier-Servierdüsen aus? 

eigentlich wollte ich ins Tirol nächsten Sommer....


----------



## petereanima

Die sind eher keine Augenweiden. 

Tirol ist sicher die bessere Wahl!


----------



## arktan

Tirol rockt!!


----------



## g3rmanium

arktan said:


> Tirol rockt!!



Und die Berge auch.


----------



## arktan

g3rmanium said:


> Und die Berge auch.



Ja, genau deswegen rockt ja das Tirol... war doch klar


----------



## Naren

Dämon-Herr Master Heinrich? Und seine Legion von Erdnussbutter-Sklaven?


----------



## arktan

Naren said:


> Dämon-Herr Master Heinrich? Und seine Legion von Erdnussbutter-Sklaven?



Das klingt total nach epischen Black Metal lyrics


----------



## Naren

Dank.


----------



## Xtremevillan

Guten morgen, alles / suzemann.

--e
one day soon I plan to be able to say "good ___ everybody. how is it going? as for me, I ..."

Onto reviewing Kapitel 2.5! I got up to "linksabbigen verboten" and "rechtsabbigen verboten" before getting frustrated at rechten so I went to sleep. "rechteck" has that ch that rechten has as well.

--

Finished Kapitel 2.5.10, which means I officially start 2.6 today. From what I can see, it's just a matter of ___, and ___ nicht, like Das Flugzeug fliegt and Das Flugzeug fliegt nicht.

And on my break between guitarring, German and...other internet activities, I saw this:






Awesome part of Germany!

I also forgot parts of German I thought I knew, clothing stuff...I'll review that after I learn 2.6 today, no real major progress yet besides some pronunciation stuff.

--yet another edit

What does zeigt actually mean? I looked it up and it meant indicating, so would you use it to say pointed? as in, pointed at? "Das Maedchen zeigt auf etwas". I know etwas must mean "in this direction" or "something" and auf means on so "The girl indicated on something" or "The girl pointed on this direction"?


----------



## arktan

Xtremevillan said:


> What does zeigt actually mean? I looked it up and it meant indicating, so would you use it to say pointed? as in, pointed at? "Das Maedchen zeigt auf etwas". I know etwas must mean "in this direction" or "something" and auf means on so "The girl indicated on something" or "The girl pointed on this direction"?



yeah, that's pretty much how you use it 

by seeing that pic following sentence comes to mind

Wer braucht Kleider?



Spoiler



Who needs clothes?


----------



## Zepp88

Deutschland = Bier und Busen  


Ich liebe Deutschland.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Deutschland = Bier und Busen
> 
> 
> Ich liebe Deutschland.



Das war ja klar.


----------



## arktan

Zepp88 said:


> Deutschland = Bier und Busen
> 
> 
> Ich liebe Deutschland weil ich dort immer genagelt werde.





da schliess ich mich Johann an....

Warum überrascht mich das nicht?

, du bist das tittenfixierteste Wesen dass ich kenne


----------



## g3rmanium

arktan said:


> , du bist das tittenfixierteste Wesen dass ich kenne



Mike ist auch sehr besessen, was MIDI und Röhren betrifft.


----------



## arktan

g3rmanium said:


> Mike ist auch sehr besessen, was MIDI und Röhren betrifft.


MIDI? WO?


----------



## g3rmanium

arktan said:


> MIDI? WO?



Hier.


----------



## arktan

Fetisch Modus an 

Das ist ja mal was hübsches


----------



## Zepp88

Ja!


----------



## arktan

Kann ich mir MIDI direkt in die Adern pumpen?


----------



## Xtremevillan

arktan said:


> yeah, that's pretty much how you use it



So, "Das Maedchen zeigt auf etwas mit ihrer linken Hand" would be correct, both actual German wise and to say "The girl pointed on this direction with her left hand"?



Zepp88 said:


> Deutschland = Bier und Busen
> 
> 
> Ich liebe Deutschland.


----------



## g3rmanium

Xtremevillan said:


> So, "Das Maedchen zeigt auf etwas mit ihrer linken Hand" would be correct, both actual German wise and to say "The girl pointed on this direction with her left hand"?



Jo.


----------



## Xtremevillan

Er...I hope that's a yes.

_Xtremevillan helt der Gittare in [his] linken Hand und [the Guitar pick] in [his] rechten Hand_.

Xtremevillan speilt Gitarre!


----------



## g3rmanium

Xtremevillan said:


> Er...I hope that's a yes.
> 
> _Xtremevillan hält die Gitarre in [seiner] linken Hand und [das Plektrum] in [seiner] rechten Hand_.
> 
> Xtremevillan spielt Gitarre!



Fix'd!


----------



## Xtremevillan

Ah yeah, I was saying it, haelt is pronounced helt and ...yeah.

--e

Combining some lessons, tell me if this is wrong:

Xtremevillan haelt zwei Gittare. In seiner linken Hand Xtremevillan haelt ein rotes Gittare, und in seiner andere Hand seiner haelt ein blauer Gittare. Der rotes Gittare in seiner linken Hand ist großer als der blauer Gittare in seiner rechten Hand.

--e

Vor and Auf kind of piss me off. auf means on top, and vor apparently means over. So what is the difference? And "vom"? Does that mean from?


----------



## arktan

Xtremevillan said:


> Combining some lessons, tell me if this is wrong:
> 
> Xtremevillan haelt zwei Gittaren. In seiner linken Hand haelt er eine rote Gittare, und in seiner anderen Hand haelt eine blaue Gittare. Die rote Gittare in seiner linken Hand ist groeßer als die blaue Gittare in seiner rechten Hand.
> 
> Vor and Auf kind of piss me off. auf means on top, and vor apparently means over. So what is the difference? And "vom"? Does that mean from?



Not bad for combining it, really. 
There is always the danger to get stuck in the article-mess that sometimes ensues in German. It gets even me sometimes 

"vor" means in "front of"/"before"

"vom" is basically "von" (from) but it's altered to match the case


----------



## drmosh

g3rmanium said:


> Mike ist auch sehr besessen, was MIDI und Röhren betrifft.



Wohnst du in Minga? ja da leckst mi am oasch!


----------



## g3rmanium

drmosh said:


> Wohnst du in Minga? ja da leckst mi am oasch!



I wohn in Minga wo die Laid stinga, ja.


----------



## Xtremevillan

I'm not sure why you put haelt and then er?


----------



## arktan

Xtremevillan said:


> I'm not sure why you put haelt and then er?



er stands for him.... it just makes the sentence sound a bit more German without repeating a name 2 times


----------



## Xtremevillan

Ah, I didn't know that. Probably why I didn't do it,  Thanks guys.

And yeah man that shit took FOREVER to write and combine. Without the pluralization and whatever shit I think I actually did OK. I don't know that many other adjectives besides big and small yet in that sense.

Guten morgen arktan.


----------



## arktan

Xtremevillan said:


> Ah, I didn't know that. Probably why I didn't do it,  Thanks guys.
> 
> And yeah man that shit took FOREVER to write and combine. Without the pluralization and whatever shit I think I actually did OK. I don't know that many other adjectives besides big and small yet in that sense.
> 
> Guten morgen arktan.



Guten Morgen Xtremevillan
Wie geht es dir?


----------



## Xtremevillan

Same old, same old...Arbiten, geht al AT&T to confirm nicht charges for nein iPhone.

ss.org, speilt Gittare, BUSENS!

Trinken nicht Bier


----------



## g3rmanium

Xtremevillan said:


> Same old, same old...Arbiten, geht al AT&T to confirm nicht charges for nein iPhone.
> 
> ss.org, speilt Gittare, BUSENS!
> 
> Trinken nicht Bier



Weniger iPhone, mehr Bier!


----------



## Xtremevillan

Less iPhone, more beer?

GUTEN ABEND HELL YEAH!

--

How do you say, "What time is it"? In Italian it's not actually straightforward but some weird phrase.


----------



## g3rmanium

Xtremevillan said:


> How do you say, "What time is it"?



Wie spät ist es (bitte)?

Wait, don't you have a watch or a cell phone?


----------



## Xtremevillan

It never hurts to know how to ask.

For example, by some fucked up coincidence, I take a plane to Germany and fall asleep and am woken up as the passengers are exiting. I have not heard what the local time is and my cell phone is programmed to USA time. Also there are no clocks.



Well...it could happen !


----------



## g3rmanium

Xtremevillan said:


> Well...it could happen !


----------



## Xtremevillan

So where has everyone been? It seems only you and arktan post anymore.

Might be because I spam this thread up with my questions and general n00bliness that you can't have a conversation till the Abend .

Oh how rude of me, Guten Morgen, wie geht es?


----------



## g3rmanium

Xtremevillan said:


> So where has everyone been? It seems only you and arktan post anymore.



Macht doch nichts, oder?


----------



## Xtremevillan

Work or not, or?

Hm. Works for me. Anyways...more German, guitars, "other activities" today


----------



## g3rmanium

Xtremevillan said:


> Work or not, or?
> 
> Hm. Works for me. Anyways...more German, guitars, "other activities" today



"Macht doch nichts" means "nothing wrong with it."


----------



## Xtremevillan

Ah. O course nothing wrong!

I finished Kapitel 2.7.10 but still reviewing because some words are hard to pronounce and stuff.


----------



## Naren

Der Satanische Meister der Verzweiflung von der fünften dunklen Dimension des Erdnussbutter-Leidens?!?!?!?


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Der Satanische Meister der Verzweiflung von der fünften dunklen Dimension des Erdnussbutter-Leidens?!?!?!?


----------



## Naren

Sie wissen, dass Sie die Erdnussbutter lieben.


----------



## g3rmanium

Naren said:


> Sie wissen, dass Sie die Erdnussbutter lieben.


----------



## Xtremevillan

So I might have asked this before but how/when did you learn German, g3r?

--

Ich mouchte die Frauen

Naren's post ist zwischen zwei von g3rmanium's posts!


----------



## g3rmanium

Xtremevillan said:


> So I might have asked this before but how/when did you learn German, g3r?



I was born here.


----------



## Xtremevillan

Oh. Well...no fair!

--

behrürt...why is this so goddamn hard to pronounce?
02 09 - Putfile.com

For some reason Pferdes is also a little hard for me. Whenever I talk to myself, aka the background not playing, it sounds so off and weird, no matter what I say!

I downloaded the last two episodes of Eureka in German. I figure when I've learned enough I can watch them and understand a lot. 
Eureka - Putfile.com



It's going to be a VERY long time.


----------



## g3rmanium

Xtremevillan said:


> It's going to be a VERY long time.



Macht doch nichts.


----------



## Xtremevillan

Ja.

Guten morgen, alles. Wie geht es?

Started Kapitel zwei punkt neun, haben Arbeit vom vier - neun. iPhone cancellation still has not gone anywhere


----------



## g3rmanium

Xtremevillan said:


> Guten morgen, alles. Wie geht es?



Soweit gut, und selbst?



Xtremevillan said:


> iPhone cancellation still has not gone anywhere



Mwahahaha, enjoy your Apple product!


----------



## Xtremevillan

Nein nooooo! Also, did you watch that Eureka clip? That was some intense Germans! Do you think if I finish both chapters of German I might be able to understand it?


----------



## g3rmanium

Xtremevillan said:


> Nein nooooo! Also, did you watch that Eureka clip? That was some intense Germans! Do you think if I finish both chapters of German I might be able to understand it?



Was für ein Eureka-Clip?


----------



## Xtremevillan

Where....the Eureka Clip? It's on the previous page.

Also: Ich trinke zwei Heinekens. Ißt nicht, trinke...


----------



## g3rmanium

Xtremevillan said:


> Where....the Eureka Clip? It's on the previous page.



Ich finde da nichts. 



Xtremevillan said:


> Also: Ich trinke zwei Heinekens. Ißt nicht, trinke...



 Prost.


----------



## Xtremevillan

Hier:



> I downloaded the last two episodes of Eureka in German. I figure when I've learned enough I can watch them and understand a lot.
> Eureka - Putfile.com



Guten morgen.


----------



## arktan

ich bin besoffen. ich poste wnn ich wieder nüchern bin-.

haha


----------



## Xtremevillan

Hello arktan. How are you doing.


----------



## Zepp88

Gruß alle!

Wie gehts?


----------



## Xtremevillan

Holy scheiß! Es ist Zepp!

Arbeiten. Always arbeiten.


----------



## Desecrated

Xtremevillan said:


> Holy scheiß! Es ist Zepp!
> 
> Arbeiten. Always arbeiten.



hahahahaha


----------



## Xtremevillan

Lacht nicht at me, danke!


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallihallo.


----------



## g3rmanium

Xtremevillan said:


> Hier:



Was issen das für ein Käse?


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> Was issen das für ein Käse?



E?


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> E?



llllllllllllllllllllllll

Eh Lee, du kannst doch auch Deutsch!


----------



## Lee

Jawohl  Wie gehts, Johann?


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> Jawohl  Wie gehts, Johann?



Gut, ich war heute auf dem Watzmann!


----------



## Xtremevillan

Cheese? CHEESE?


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> Gut, ich war heute auf dem Watzmann!


----------



## S-O

Hallo! Ich bin nur in Deutsch zwei, tut mir leid für mein schlectes Deutsch, und mein schlectes grammatik. Ich muss für Deutsch drei trainerien! Es ist in ein paar Wochen 

Ich werde hier jeden tag posten(?).


----------



## arktan

S-O said:


> Hallo! Ich bin nur in Deutsch zwei, tut mir leid für mein schlectes Deutsch, und mein schlectes grammatik. Ich muss für Deutsch drei trainerien! Es ist in ein paar Wochen
> 
> Ich werde hier jeden tag posten(?).



Gut, wir werden hier lauern


----------



## g3rmanium

arktan said:


> Gut, wir werden hier lauern



Genau.


----------



## Xtremevillan

Guten morgen, alles.


----------



## g3rmanium

Xtremevillan said:


> Guten morgen, alles.



Jo hallo.


----------



## arktan

Hallihallo


----------



## S-O

Hallo! Ich bin gut, Huete Morgen habe Ich mit Rosetta Stone trainiert! Ich werde sehr gut in Deutsch drei sein! Es ist sehr leicht jetzt, aber hofe ich das es schwerer (?) geht.

Gibt es estwas falsch mit mein post? Ich brauche hilfe!


----------



## g3rmanium

S-O said:


> Hallo! Mir geht es gut, Huete Morgen habe Ich mit Rosetta Stone trainiert! Ich werde sehr gut in Deutsch_sein! Es ist jetzt sehr leicht, aber ich hoffe, daß es schwerer (?) _wird_.
> 
> Ist estwas falsch an meinem post?



Wird doch.

"Ich bin gut" mußt du dir abgewöhnen, das ist ein Anglizismus.



S-O said:


> Ich brauche hilfe!



Und ein !


----------



## S-O

Mensch XD Ich habe viel zu lernen! Danke!


----------



## Xtremevillan

I'm doing Chemistry now. I want to do German but chemistry is my major!


----------



## kristallin

Tach auch, ich warte auf mein Abendessen, gegrillter Tilapia mit Bratkartoffeln und ordenlich viel Zwiebeln - lecker!


----------



## Xtremevillan

Guten Nachmittag...usual zwei Bier, und...:\


----------



## arktan

kristallin said:


> Tach auch, ich warte auf mein Abendessen, gegrillter Tilapia mit *Bratkartoffeln und ordentlich viel Zwiebeln* - lecker!



ich komme zum Essen vorbei..... ich bringe auch  mit 



Xtremevillan said:


> Guten Nachmittag...usual zwei Bier, und...:\




Guten Nachmittag. Für gewöhnlich trinke ich zwei Bier und......


----------



## daybean

bier with my beer without my beard


----------



## Xtremevillan

Guten morgen alles, arbiten at zwei Uhr funfzehn.


----------



## arktan

Xtremevillan said:


> Guten morgen alles, arbiten at zwei Uhr funfzehn.



Guten Morgen alle zusammen. Ich arbeite wieder um zwei Uhr fünfzehn


----------



## Xtremevillan

Ja! So wie geht's?


----------



## arktan

Mir geht es gut. Und dir?


----------



## Xtremevillan

Ja, die Arbiten...



(on another note, the iPhone cancellation comes today! YAY! I needed to have it there to cancel my order for some retardo reason)

Also did you see that Eureka clip. I understood that magazine sentence lol.


----------



## g3rmanium

Xtremevillan said:


> Ja, die Arbiten...


----------



## arktan

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

arktan said:


>



Jo.


----------



## kristallin

arktan said:


> ich komme zum Essen vorbei..... ich bringe auch  mit



Wo warst Du denn? Das Essen ist kalt und ich hab' 'nen Mörderdurst!


----------



## LordOVchaoS

Was zum Teufel ist dies ein langer ass thread !


----------



## Zepp88

Es ist um ein Teufel.


----------



## Xtremevillan

This girl I used to like who fucked me over bigtime's last name is Teufel.

:|


----------



## Zepp88

Xtremevillan said:


> This girl I used to like who fucked me over bigtime's last name is Teufel.
> 
> :|



I love irony.


----------



## Xtremevillan

I love


...pie


So Gute Abend, alles suzemann!


----------



## forelander

Liebst du wirklich Pastete, oder guckst du nur um Zimmer und sagend daß du alles liebst das du siehst?

That was possibly the worst German I've ever written.  Just think Anchorman.


----------



## Xtremevillan

...Wait was that Zepp?

Was Zepp posting?

TRE BIEN!

Er...wrong language, lol.

Liebst? I love what now.


----------



## Zepp88

Ich liebe Bier?


----------



## forelander

Ich liebe Lampe...


----------



## Zepp88

forelander said:


> Ich liebe Lampe...



Ja?


----------



## forelander

ICH WEISS NICHT WAS WIR DARUEBER SCHREIEN!

Sag mal, hast du Anchorman gesehen?


----------



## Zepp88

Nein.


----------



## forelander

Denn würde ich möglich ganz sinnlos aussehen.


----------



## g3rmanium

forelander said:


> Denn würde ich möglich ganz sinnlos aussehen.


----------



## Zepp88

Johann.


----------



## arktan

Zepp88 said:


> Ich liebe Bier?



das ist nichts neues...

Guten Morgen allerseits. Haben alle schon ein Bier konsumiert?


----------



## Zepp88

arktan said:


> das ist nichts neues...
> 
> Guten Morgen allerseits. Haben alle schon ein Bier konsumiert?



Elf lust?


----------



## arktan

Zepp88 said:


> Elf lust?



Du meinst "Lust nach Elfen"......

Errrrr.... lieber nicht, Elfen sind für meinen Geschmack zu brav...


----------



## Zepp88

Ich leibe Elfen.


----------



## arktan

Zepp88 said:


> Ich leibe Elfen.



Auch in Lack und Leder?


----------



## Zepp88

arktan said:


> Auch in Lack und Leder?



Ja.


----------



## arktan

Tragen denn Elfen Lack und Leder ? Wow

Ich meinte AOC statt Wow....


----------



## Zepp88

Elfen nudisten.


----------



## arktan

Jaja, die Elfen..... ich stehe mehr auf Orks


----------



## Zepp88

Eugh.........................................................................................................interessant......vieleicht......geil?


----------



## arktan

Nicht wirklich geil aber ich kann nicht anders...


----------



## Zepp88

arktan said:


> Nicht wirklich geil aber ich kann nicht anders...



Ahso....ich habe nur meine Hand.


----------



## arktan

Zepp88 said:


> Ahso....ich habe nur meine Hand.



Und ich die andere...


----------



## Zepp88

.................quatsch.....


----------



## DevinShidaker

I took German. sucked at it. Ich mochte ein stuck kuchen.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Johann.



Mike.


----------



## arktan

g3rmanium said:


> Mike.



Hallo Johann.

Nein, du machst das falsch. Es geht so:



 besser?


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Mike.



Ja?


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Ja?



Ja?


----------



## drmosh

Wo wir schon dabei sind.
Ihr solltet euch die Band "Grantig" mal anhören, eine wirklich gute Band auch München.
GRANTIG - Heavy Metal
und ein paar songs auf MySpace.com - GRANTIG - MÃ¼nchen, DE - Metal / Metal / Metal - www.myspace.com/grantig

\m/

Die singen auf Deutsch also gut zum üben


----------



## forelander

g3rmanium said:


>




Hast du nicht verstanden was ich zu sagen versucht habe, oder 'was anderes? Ich habe "Then I would look quite silly / senseless" sagen gewollen.



drmosh said:


> Wo wir schon dabei sind.
> Ihr solltet euch die Band "Grantig" mal anhören, eine wirklich gute Band auch München.
> GRANTIG - Heavy Metal
> und ein paar songs auf MySpace.com - GRANTIG - MÃ¼nchen, DE - Metal / Metal / Metal - www.myspace.com/grantig
> 
> \m/
> 
> Die singen auf Deutsch also gut zum üben



 Wie sagt man "That's sounds awesome/good/etc," - es klingt...?


----------



## arktan

forelander said:


> Wie sagt man "That's sounds awesome/good/etc," - es klingt...?



Das fetzt brachial!!!!


----------



## drmosh

arktan said:


> Das fetzt brachial!!!!



kann man wohl so sagen!


----------



## g3rmanium

drmosh said:


> kann man wohl so sagen!



Spuist du in der Band?


----------



## drmosh

g3rmanium said:


> Spuist du in der Band?



nee, hätte aber nix dagegen. Bin aber wohl a bisserl zu alt für die Burschen 
mein sound ist eher so: http://moshman.shackspace.com/canonise.mp3 

spielst du in einer Band?


----------



## g3rmanium

drmosh said:


> spielst du in einer Band?



Na.


----------



## Xtremevillan

Elf...lust? 

Guten morgen, alles suzemann.

--

What's the difference between "ihrer" and "ihren"? I remember "ihrer linken hand" for a woman's left hand, now it's becoming "ihren linken hand"?


----------



## g3rmanium

drmosh said:


> mein sound ist eher so: http://moshman.shackspace.com/canonise.mp3


----------



## arktan

Xtremevillan said:


> Elf...lust?
> 
> Guten morgen, alles suzemann.
> 
> --
> 
> What's the difference between "ihrer" and "ihren"? I remember "ihrer linken hand" for a woman's left hand, now it's becoming "ihren linken hand"?




it depends on the case  "ihrer" is in this one Dativ and "hren" could be the used for the formal "you" -> in german you use 2 forms for "you", one is "Du" which is the old english "thou" and the other one is "Sie"....
You say DU when you're talking to family/friends and so on. SIE is used for the "you" in business and so on.
So if in English someone says: "Call me Jim." you were mostly cleared to say DU to him in German (sort of) 



drmosh said:


> nee, hätte aber nix dagegen. Bin aber wohl a bisserl zu alt für die Burschen
> mein sound ist eher so: http://moshman.shackspace.com/canonise.mp3
> 
> spielst du in einer Band?



das fetzt ja noch brachialer 

geiles Riffing


----------



## Xtremevillan

Oh, okay. Because I was getting used to ihrer and now it's ihren


----------



## Xtremevillan




----------



## arktan

Xtremevillan said:


>



 
 
 

congrats dude.
How many to go  ?


----------



## Zepp88

[action=Zepp88] ist verdammt muede. [/action]


----------



## arktan

Zepp88 said:


> * Zepp88 ist verdammt muede.



* Zepp88 sollte weniger arbeiten und mehr schlafen. Aber auch: MIDI


----------



## g3rmanium

arktan said:


> * Zepp88 sollte weniger arbeiten und mehr schlafen. Aber auch: MIDI



Zepp88 braucht mehr gheyn.


----------



## arktan

g3rmanium said:


> Zepp88 braucht mehr gheyn.



gheyn 

Hallo Johann, hallo 

wie sagst du reverb und presence


----------



## Zepp88

Ja, ich brauche mehr gheyn , ich bin zu muede zuer MIDI. Aber, ich habe eine neue MIDI Footswitch bezahlt...(gekaufen?)


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Ja, ich brauche mehr gheyn , ich bin zu muede zuer MIDI. Aber, ich habe eine neue MIDI Footswitch bezahlt...(gekaufen?)



*MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI MIDI *


----------



## arktan

Zepp88 said:


> Ja, ich brauche mehr gheyn , ich bin zu muede fuer MIDI. Aber, ich habe einen neuen MIDI Footswitch gekauft weil ich gerne Elfen bumse



gefixt lol


----------



## Zepp88

arktan said:


> gefixt lol



Ja, ich bin auch zu muede fuer Elfen busen.

Und....Johann.....
































































































MIDI


----------



## g3rmanium

arktan said:


> gefixt lol



So isses, genau so isses!


----------



## Zepp88

Schlaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaafe............


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Und....Johann.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MIDI



Ach echt?


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Schlaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaafe............



Mann, leg dich doch hin oder wo ist das Problem? Bist du wieder auf der Arbeit?


----------



## drmosh

arktan said:


> das fetzt ja noch brachialer
> 
> geiles Riffing



Vielen Dank!
Bin gerade dabei alle alten lieder nochmal neu Aufzunehm(en?) (german hard).


----------



## Zepp88

...

Fick


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Mann, leg dich doch hin oder wo ist das Problem? Bist du wieder auf der Arbeit?



Ja, ich bin bei der Arbeit.


----------



## arktan

drmosh said:


> Vielen Dank!
> Bin gerade dabei alle alten lieder nochmal neu Aufzunehmen (german easy ).



Was brauchst du denn für Gitarren und Hardware 
(und auch die Biermarke, welche während den Aufnahmen konsumiert wird, wäre wissenswert )





g3rmanium said:


> Mann, leg dich doch hin oder wo ist das Problem? Bist du wieder auf der Arbeit?



 ist ein MIDI-Zombie, die pennen nicht


----------



## drmosh

arktan said:


> Was brauchst du denn für Gitarren und Hardware
> (und auch die Biermarke, welche während den Aufnahmen konsumiert wird, wäre wissenswert )



Was ich brauche oder was ich benutze? 

Im moment meistens meine UV777 mit invader in bridge, ENGL Powerball mit nem Palmer PGA05 (aber vielleicht bald einen randall iso box).
Bald bekommen ich meine 8-string, die werde ich dann benutzen, aber für solos wahrscheinlich immer meine JEM.

Das ganze geht durch mein Tascam FW1884 into cubase. (ein rack ist auch dabei, aber da benutze ich im moment nur den focusrite octopre, TC g-major, und den amp für die monitor speakers)


Biermarke: Augustiner Edelstoff 
Wein: Amarone 
Grappa: Mandorla 

hehe


----------



## Zepp88

arktan said:


> ist ein MIDI-Zombie, die pennen nicht



JA!


----------



## arktan

drmosh said:


> Was ich brauche oder was ich benutze?
> 
> Im moment meistens meine UV777 mit invader in bridge, ENGL Powerball mit nem Palmer PGA05 (aber vielleicht bald einen randall iso box).
> Bald bekommen ich meine 8-string, die werde ich dann benutzen, aber für solos wahrscheinlich immer meine JEM.
> 
> Das ganze geht durch mein Tascam FW1884 into cubase. (ein rack ist auch dabei, aber da benutze ich im moment nur den focusrite octopre, TC g-major, und den amp für die monitor speakers)
> 
> 
> Biermarke: Augustiner Edelstoff
> Wein: Amarone
> Grappa: Mandorla
> 
> hehe





was für einen 8er hast du denn bestellt (Fragen über Fragen )


----------



## Zepp88

MIDI!!!!!!! TUBES!!!!!!!!!!! BIER!!!!!!!!!!!!! ESPRESSO!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## drmosh

arktan said:


> was für einen 8er hast du denn bestellt (Fragen über Fragen )



Diese: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/61919-8-string-build.html

Hoffentlich ist sie morgen fertig dann kann ich ins Auto hüpfen und es abholen!


----------



## arktan

das ist eine geile Klampfe die da in Arbeit ist...


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Ja, ich bin bei der Arbeit.



Ein bißchen die Augen zumachen?


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> MIDI!!!!!!! TUBES!!!!!!!!!!! BIER!!!!!!!!!!!!! ESPRESSO!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Wolltest du dieses Jahr nicht noch mal wieder nach Deutschland kommen, ?


----------



## Xtremevillan

arktan said:


> congrats dude.
> How many to go  ?











Yesterday, I learned the future and past tenses, as well as present. I'm not sure what perfect tenses are. Fucking language, .

It's quite weird, if I may say so.

The boy jumped in the water.
Der Junge ist in der Wasser gesprungen.

The boy is about to jump.
Der Junge wird springen.

The girls have not jumped. The boy jumped.
Die Maedchen sind nicht gesprungen. Der Junge ist gesprungen.

This makes me think it's sort of like that adjective rule, the one where you don't conjugate or pluralize or whatever the fuck it's called. My theory ends with this one:

Die Maedchen werden nicht springen. Der Junge wird springen.

I didn't learn 1.3.1 officially, just kinda skimmed through it.


----------



## courtney2018

I can't wait to jump in on this. I'm learning French at the moment. I've bought software and audio CDs for German and Russian though. German is next and saving Russian for last.

I'll have to check back here in a couple of months.


----------



## Xtremevillan

Hey, cool, maybe I can help too, instead of being stupid .

What software did you buy?


----------



## arktan

courtney2018 said:


> I can't wait to jump in on this. I'm learning French at the moment. I've bought software and audio CDs for German and Russian though. German is next and saving Russian for last.
> 
> I'll have to check back here in a couple of months.




Wir werden hier auf dich lauern 



g3rmanium said:


> Wolltest du dieses Jahr nicht noch mal wieder nach Deutschland kommen, ?



Ja! Dann können wir ein Treffen in einer Brauerei unter den Tischen machen...


----------



## g3rmanium

arktan said:


> Ja! Dann können wir ein Treffen in einer Brauerei unter den Tischen machen...



Mit MIDI!


----------



## arktan

g3rmanium said:


> Mit MIDI!



ramen


----------



## Xtremevillan

arktan said:


> Wir werden hier auf dich lauern



What does that say in English? I recognize werden as the future tense and hier and auf, but dich...seems familiar but I'm not sure.


----------



## arktan

hehe

"dich" means you in the 2person singular in the akkusative case (now if that doesn't confuse the shit even out of german-speaking people )
"Lauern" means to lurk

you can't really translate it 1:1 into English because it would say:

We'll be lurking here for you...


----------



## Xtremevillan

Damn it, I thought you said something about learn.

One hurdle at a time, haha.

--e

Can you dissect it, actually? 
Wir werden hier auf dich lauern 

[we] [will? about to?] [here] [on top of] [you] [learn]


----------



## courtney2018

Xtremevillan said:


> Hey, cool, maybe I can help too, instead of being stupid .
> 
> What software did you buy?




I bought two different things for each language - software and audio CDs. I have a software kit from Instant Immersion for French and German. They don't make a Russian version. I bought a different software kit for Russian from Primsleur I believe. I got the software from Amazon and the audio CDs off ebay. I have probably spent around $100 for everything. I'd like to get Rosetta Stone, but it's just too expensive.

The software is good for learning some basic vocabulary and some useful phrases. You'll learn several hundred words with the software, but doesn't cover conjuugation and how to construct a sentence of your own. The audio CDs, at least from what I see off the first lesson that I did with French this morning, gives you the conversation part of it, and alittle conjugation. I'm sure it'll go into more conjugation in the later exercises. 

The audio CDs are Primsleur Instant Conversation. There's like 16 lessons at 30min. each, which is great for me because my trip to work is 30min. This morning I learned how to ask if you understand french and english and different responses to it and the difference between each conjugation of each phrase.

The first thing you hear when you put the CD in is this french conversation between a guy and a girl and it seems to be at normal speed for french speakers. I was like, WTF!?!? This isn't going to work for me. Then an english speaker comes on and says, "In 30min. you'll not only understand this conversation, but you'll also be able to join in and respond yourself."

When I pulled in the parking lot I was grinning from ear to ear. They replayed the conversation and I was like son of a bitch. I understood everything you just said....AND I can speak and understand the different phrases myself.

There might be better, but I'm pretty pleased with the low price that I paid and the quality that I'm learning.


----------



## Xtremevillan

Sweeeet. I just go around at work whispering what everything is.


----------



## arktan

Guten Tag


----------



## Zepp88

Morgen Boegi.


----------



## forelander

Hallo.


----------



## Zepp88

Hallo forelander.


----------



## arktan

Aber hallo zusammen.

, schön dass du auch da bist


----------



## Zepp88

Ja ja, wie gehts?


----------



## arktan

Mir geht es sehr gut. Und dir?


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Ja ja, wie gehts?



Hallo Mike. Hallo Bögi.


----------



## arktan

Hallo Johann.

Mike schreibt man übrigens so


----------



## g3rmanium

arktan said:


> Hallo Johann.



Griaß di Bögi.



arktan said:


> Mike schreibt man übrigens so


----------



## Lee




----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


>



Oh hallo L33!


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> Oh hallo L33!



Wie gehts Johann? Gehst du im Bergen dieses Wochenende?


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> Wie gehts Johann? Gehst du im Bergen dieses Wochenende?



Vielleicht ja, aber ich weiß noch nicht, wohin. Das Wetter könnte scheiße werden.


----------



## arktan

g3rmanium said:


> Vielleicht ja, aber ich weiß noch nicht, wohin. Das Wetter könnte scheiße werden.



das Wetter WIRD Scheisse 

Ich wollte auf die Berghütte bei Preda aber nix da.... 

hier wollte ich hin:


----------



## g3rmanium

arktan said:


> das Wetter WIRD Scheisse



aber hier wirds klasse 



arktan said:


> Ich wollte auf die Berghütte bei Preda aber nix da....



Schick, wie gehts da hin?


----------



## Anthony

Where the bitches at?


----------



## Ivan

Hallo, Johann.

Hallo, Mike.

Hallo, Anthony.


----------



## arktan

g3rmanium said:


> aber hier wirds klasse
> 
> 
> 
> Schick, wie gehts da hin?



Mit dem Zug bis nach Preda (Graubünden), dann auf dem Wanderweg bis Naz und anschliessend über einen Hirschpfad durch den Wald gen Nordwesten, ist nur ein kleines Hügelchen .

hier in Bildern:






























Ich liebe diesen Ort


----------



## MorbidTravis

remember when visting germany, say "hallo ich bin kleiner scheisser"
i dont know how to spell it if its wrong


----------



## MorbidTravis

but dont do that.


----------



## Xtremevillan

Small shit, huh.


----------



## Zepp88

MorbidTravis said:


> remember when visting germany, say "hallo ich bin kleiner scheisser"
> i dont know how to spell it if its wrong





Why would you say that exactly?


----------



## MorbidTravis

this kid from frankfurt told me to say it to my teacher, but luckily i know what scheise means.


----------



## Zepp88

You little shit.


----------



## Xtremevillan

Guten Abend, Zepp.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Guten Tag, this thread has been going on too long.


----------



## Xtremevillan

Ja. But I'm only on 1.3.1, there's 1.8 and 10 parts to each


And then 2.1-14


----------



## Zepp88

Xtremevillan said:


> Guten Abend, Zepp.



Hallo Neal.


----------



## MorbidTravis

ya thats why i said dont do that


----------



## Zepp88

Ich hab' nusse! Und Mountain Dew!


----------



## Xtremevillan

I just realized.

I've been saying liebst instead of liegt.

....


Well, lay can mean love, I guess...


----------



## Zepp88

geFAILt


----------



## Xtremevillan

I get it, past tense of fallen.


----------



## Zepp88

No....it was dinglish....


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo Mike.


----------



## g3rmanium

Xtremevillan said:


> Ja. But I'm only on 1.3.1, there's 1.8 and 10 parts to each
> 
> 
> And then 2.1-14



Du hast noch einiges vor dir.


----------



## g3rmanium

arktan said:


> Mit dem Zug bis nach Preda (Graubünden), dann auf dem Wanderweg bis Naz und anschliessend über einen Hirschpfad durch den Wald gen Nordwesten, ist nur ein kleines Hügelchen .
> 
> hier in Bildern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ich liebe diesen Ort



Muß ich mir mal anschauen, wo das genau ist.


----------



## Zepp88

Hallo Johann.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Hallo Johann.



Griaß di, Mike!


----------



## Zepp88

Ja...gehts?


----------



## forelander

Hallo Mike, Hallo Johann. Wie geht's euch?


----------



## Zepp88

Eh, gut, ich bin bei der Arbeit.


----------



## forelander

Du bist immer bei der Arbeit!


----------



## g3rmanium

forelander said:


> Du bist immer bei der Arbeit!



Ja, und er hat nie Bandbreite für DOOOOM.


----------



## Xtremevillan

Guten morgen.


----------



## g3rmanium

Xtremevillan said:


> Guten morgen.



Griaß di!


----------



## Xtremevillan

Ja. Guten morgen.


----------



## arktan

Hallo zusammen!


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo.


----------



## arktan

Was steht an?


----------



## g3rmanium

arktan said:


> Was steht an?



Ich hab vorhin Pasta gegessen mit Salat.


----------



## Xtremevillan

allo. At die aebiten.


----------



## g3rmanium

Xtremevillan said:


> allo. At die aebiten.



Auf der Arbeit.


----------



## Xtremevillan

I keep thinking auf means on top of. I can't access the german dict. :/ I plan on doing 3.2 tonight. Ich wird...etwas...


----------



## Xtremevillan

trinke ein Becks und isst ritz with Kaese.


----------



## arktan

Xtremevillan said:


> Ich trinke ein Becks und esse Reis mit Kaese.



fixed 

Ich esse gerne Käse. Du auch?


----------



## g3rmanium

Xtremevillan said:


> trinke ein Becks und isst ritz with Kaese.



Becks?


----------



## Xtremevillan

Also trinke...Heineken Light, ist like Wasser und Budweiser. Das ist nicht Cool.

Trinke Amstel Light, nicht bad!


----------



## arktan

Xtremevillan said:


> Also ich trinke...Heineken Light, ist wie Wasser und Budweiser. Das ist nicht Cool.
> 
> Ich trinke Amstel Light, nicht schlecht!



there you go


----------



## Ivan

Ich mag nicht Becks. 

Arktan, koju varijantu bivseg srpsko-hrvatskog ti govoris?


----------



## Xtremevillan

Holy crap what did you say?!


----------



## Zepp88

UND BECKS!


----------



## Xtremevillan

I will post a picture of what I took from work (paid for, but I think my boss noticed and was not happy...could be the last time I work there...) 

Did I do 3.1? Officially, or unofficially? I don't remember. But:







I think I forgot some rules of wird (werden) / ges-

Am I right in assuming that the ges- contains the whole word in it? Like "gesprungen", "getrunken", "geschnitten".

Is it bad that you're still burping alcohol flavored burps about like eight hours after your last drink?


----------



## Xtremevillan

Well, 1.3.2 had me doing things all about many, few, more than, less than...

Some things piss me off but what can you do? I'm not sure why you can't use viele instead of mehrere. genauso and weniger combined with wie? Bah.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> UND BECKS!



 Mike


----------



## arktan

Ivan said:


> Ich mag nicht Becks.
> 
> Arktan, koju varijantu bivseg srpsko-hrvatskog ti govoris?



 za mene jos uvijek postoji samo Srpsko-Hrvatski dok jedan dio mog drustva govori Srpski a drugi Hrvatski (sta god im ta razlika znaci). Ali ja sam Srbin iz Bosne ako si to mislio 
E jebi ga... jesi li znao da postoji cak i Bosnjacki jezik? Sada svako selo hoce da ima svoj jezik. Kada je Bosnjacki ikad bio dokumentiran u istoriji? 
Pitam se kada ce Kanadjani proglasit Kanadski 



Xtremevillan said:


> Am I right in assuming that the ge- contains the whole word in it? Like "gesprungen", "getrunken", "geschnitten".
> 
> Is it bad that you're still burping alcohol flavored burps about like eight hours after your last drink?



First: It's never bad to burp alcoholic burps after your last drink. This reminds you of a good evening. If you only had one drink though.... 

The "ge-" just puts the verb in the past form

example:

Johnny has broken the tank.

Johhny hat den Panzer kaputt gemacht.


Hope i could help


----------



## Ivan

arktan said:


> za mene jos uvijek postoji samo Srpsko-Hrvatski dok jedan dio mog drustva govori Srpski a drugi Hrvatski (sta god im ta razlika znaci). Ali ja sam Srbin iz Bosne ako si to mislio
> E jebi ga... jesi li znao da postoji cak i Bosnjacki jezik? Sada svako selo hoce da ima svoj jezik. Kada je Bosnjacki ikad bio dokumentiran u istoriji?
> Pitam se kada ce Kanadjani proglasit Kanadski



Da, na to sam mislio.  Ma pusti... Kriza nacionalnog identiteta.  Cuo sam za Bosnjacki... Ni tad nisam imao komentar...  Sad su na redu Crnogorski i Kanadski. 




arktan said:


> First: It's never bad to burp alcoholic burps after your last drink. This reminds you of a good evening. If you only had one drink though....
> 
> The "ge-" just puts the verb in the past form
> 
> example:
> 
> Johnny has broken the tank.
> 
> Johhny hat den Panzer kaputt gemacht.
> 
> 
> Hope i could help




I never fully understood the word order in German...  Especially with those verbs that have prefixes... Like auswahlen... Or... abnehmen...


----------



## g3rmanium

Ivan said:


> I never fully understood the word order in German...  Especially with those verbs that have prefixes... Like auswahlen... Or... abnehmen...


----------



## Ivan

g3rmanium said:


>


Hallo, Johann!


----------



## g3rmanium

Ivan said:


> Hallo, Johann!



Joh hallo Ivan.


----------



## forelander

g3rmanium said:


>



For separable verbs the prefix has to go at the very end. But in the perfect tense the participle goes at the very end, which takes priority over a separable verb ending. Then if there is a subordinating conjunction (e.g. daß), the auxiliary verb (haben oder sein) has to go last, taking precedent over the other two. Then if there is a model verb..  

Basically you start with the basic form, then put words to the very end as required. So "ich mache die Tür auf," auf goes last as it was the prefix for the verb. Then "ich habe die Tür aufgemacht," auf stays in its last position, then the past participle of machen is placed at the very end of the original sentence. Since it was a separable verb it joins back with auf. Finally you could have this after a subordinating conjunction - "Er sagte, daß ich die Tür aufgemacht habe," the regular verb goes to the VERY end of the sentence as it was before. 

I'm fairly sure most of that is right, correct me if I'm wrong. I've noticed the Germans I've spoken to weren't overly concerned about the order of verbs at the end of the sentence when there was a bunch of them (for example, with a bunch of infinitives and models), they did seem to maintain the correct last element though .


----------



## g3rmanium

forelander said:


> For separable verbs the prefix has to go at the very end. But in the perfect tense the participle goes at the very end, which takes priority over a separable verb ending. Then if there is a subordinating conjunction (e.g. daß), the auxiliary verb (haben oder sein) has to go last, taking precedent over the other two. Then if there is a model verb..
> 
> Basically you start with the basic form, then put words to the very end as required. So "ich mache die Tür auf," auf goes last as it was the prefix for the verb. Then "ich habe die Tür aufgemacht," auf stays in its last position, then the past participle of machen is placed at the very end of the original sentence. Since it was a separable verb it joins back with auf. Finally you could have this after a subordinating conjunction - "Er sagte, daß ich die Tür aufgemacht habe," the regular verb goes to the VERY end of the sentence as it was before.
> 
> I'm fairly sure most of that is right, correct me if I'm wrong. I've noticed the Germans I've spoken to weren't overly concerned about the order of verbs at the end of the sentence when there was a bunch of them (for example, with a bunch of infinitives and models), they did seem to maintain the correct last element though .



Möglich.


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> Möglich.



E.


----------



## Ivan

forelander said:


> For separable verbs the prefix has to go at the very end. But in the perfect tense the participle goes at the very end, which takes priority over a separable verb ending. Then if there is a subordinating conjunction (e.g. daß), the auxiliary verb (haben oder sein) has to go last, taking precedent over the other two. Then if there is a model verb..
> 
> Basically you start with the basic form, then put words to the very end as required. So "ich mache die Tür auf," auf goes last as it was the prefix for the verb. Then "ich habe die Tür aufgemacht," auf stays in its last position, then the past participle of machen is placed at the very end of the original sentence. Since it was a separable verb it joins back with auf. Finally you could have this after a subordinating conjunction - "Er sagte, daß ich die Tür aufgemacht habe," the regular verb goes to the VERY end of the sentence as it was before.
> 
> I'm fairly sure most of that is right, correct me if I'm wrong. I've noticed the Germans I've spoken to weren't overly concerned about the order of verbs at the end of the sentence when there was a bunch of them (for example, with a bunch of infinitives and models), they did seem to maintain the correct last element though .


Danke! 

I'd +rep you if this wasn't in off-topic.


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> E.



Warum nicht llllllllllll?


----------



## Xtremevillan

It was four. I did not have a fun time on the can.

Also cool, thanks. So if we're talking about Johnny, Johnny would macht, and if he did it in the past, he would gemacht. If we're talking about die Maedchen, they would sprungen, so in the past, they would gesprungen.

But what about Der Junge? Why is he gesprungen as well? It should be gespringt. 

Guten morgen!


----------



## g3rmanium

Xtremevillan said:


> But what about Der Junge? Why is he gesprungen as well?



 Warum nicht?










Stimmt jedenfalls!


----------



## Xtremevillan

Why not? It doesn't make sense! Gesprungen is plural!

I'm so lost


----------



## Ivan

Xtremevillan said:


> Why not? It doesn't make sense! Gesprungen is plural!
> 
> I'm so lost


I think it's like past participle (3rd column) in English. Like in present perfect, when you only change 'to have' and jumped stays the same.


----------



## g3rmanium

Xtremevillan said:


> Why not? It doesn't make sense! Gesprungen is plural!



Warum ist gesprungen Plural?

Ich glaube, L33 hat recht.


----------



## Xtremevillan

So...wait, but...

Okay, I think I see where you're getting at: no matter who or how many of them they are, they all JUMPED. So it would be gesprungen.

But what about gemacht? Isn't that a singular term?


----------



## Xtremevillan

g3rmanium said:


> Warum ist gesprungen Plural?
> 
> Ich glaube, L33 hat recht.



Because die maedchen sprungen, der junge sprungen nicht correct!

der junge springt ist correct, and if we follow my brain, der junge ist gespringt.

but no one follows my brain


----------



## g3rmanium

Xtremevillan said:


> Because die maedchen sprungen, der junge sprungen nicht correct!
> 
> der junge springt ist correct, and if we follow my brain, der junge ist gespringt.



Gesprungen.



Xtremevillan said:


> but no one follows my brain



Ja.


----------



## Xtremevillan

:cry:

This is not fair! How is this logical?


----------



## Ivan

Dude... Look at my last reply.


----------



## g3rmanium

Xtremevillan said:


> :cry:
> 
> This is not fair! How is this logical?



I think with more experience you'll start to think less about what makes sense and what doesn't.


----------



## Xtremevillan

I read it but I did not understand it.

I suck at life lol.

--

I'm reviewing and they have:

Der Junge ist in das Wasser springen.
Dieses Jungen springen in das Wasser.

Hm. 

So let's say I use fallen, since that's the next one.

I can say Dieses Maedchen sind gefallen.
Der Junge ist gefallen.
Der Man wird fallen.
Ich ist gefallen.

And it'd be okay?


----------



## g3rmanium

Xtremevillan said:


> I read it but I did not understand it.
> 
> I suck at life lol.



Wie geht's sonst?


----------



## Xtremevillan

g3rmanium said:


> Wie geht's sonst?



 New phrase learned!

Well, not too bad. I did Chem review and I'm watching a show, but I can't get around this.


----------



## Ivan

He has jumped.
Er hat gesprungen.

We have jumped.
Wir haben gesprungen.


Better?


----------



## g3rmanium

Ivan said:


> He has jumped.
> Er hat gesprungen.
> 
> We have jumped.
> Wir haben gesprungen.
> 
> 
> Better?



Nein, er *ist* gesprungen und wir *sind* gesprungen. Sein, nicht haben. Haben = Englisch, Sein = Deutsch.


----------



## Xtremevillan

I was about to ask why it's ist. Why is it ist? He is in the water jumped...makes sense I guess...


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> Warum nicht llllllllllll?



Weiss nicht


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> Weiss nicht



Hm, scheiße.


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> Hm, scheiße.



lllllllllllll beßer?


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> lllllllllllll beßer?



 Lllllllllllllllllllllllllllllee!


----------



## Xtremevillan

Let me ask:

Der Junge ist getragen.

Is that correct? I am not sure if my thought process is right and I'm sure its not but what I did was take the plural of dresses, tragen, and add ge to make it past tense.


----------



## g3rmanium

Xtremevillan said:


> Let me ask:
> 
> Der Junge ist getragen.
> 
> Is that correct? I am not sure if my thought process is right and I'm sure its not but what I did was take the plural of dresses, tragen, and add ge to make it past tense.



You can't carry yourself so you'd have to say "der Junge *wird* getragen." For springen you can say "der Junge ist gesprungen."


----------



## Xtremevillan

wait doesn't tragen mean dress?


----------



## g3rmanium

Xtremevillan said:


> wait doesn't tragen mean dress?



To wear but also to carry.


----------



## Xtremevillan

Oh. So then to say wore you would have to say wird getragen?


----------



## g3rmanium

Xtremevillan said:


> Oh. So then to say wore you would have to say wird getragen?



No in that case you would say hat getragen because wird getragen is passive but you can wear clothes.

Carry = wird getragen.
Wear = hat getragen.


----------



## Xtremevillan

hm. Cool. So der junge is gelaufen correct?


----------



## g3rmanium

Xtremevillan said:


> hm. Cool. So der junge is*t* gelaufen correct?



Jo.


----------



## Xtremevillan

I think that means yes. Cool. I think I'm formng a bad habit...I keep adding be to the plural odlf the word I'm trying to put in the past tense.


----------



## arktan

Xtremevillan said:


> I think that means yes. Cool. I think I'm formng a bad habit...I keep adding be to the plural odlf the word I'm trying to put in the past tense.



Relax mate, it'll come in time. Just don't force it 

Oh, btw

Hallo zusammen!


----------



## forelander

It's amazing how much grammar the Germans here don't know. 

Springen is a strong verb. It's stem (spring) changes for different people/tenses. For the past tense you have a verb (haben or sein) + ge-verb stem-ending. The verb stem is everything before the en in the general form of the verb. The ending is t for weak verbs, and en for strong verbs. Strong verbs will usually undergo a stem change. So the past form of springen is ge-sprung-en. Machen is a weak verb, so its past tense is ge-mach-t, gemacht. 

Sometimes sein is used in the past tense and sometimes haben. In general, sein is usually used for verbs which describe a motion or change in state. Jump is a motion so it uses sein in the past tense. Machen is not a verb of motion so it uses haben. Ich habe gemacht - I made, ich bin gesprungen (I jumped). 

Some more examples.
Schreiben - Ich habe geschrieben - notice the stem change, strong verb, en ending.
Sehen - ich habe gesehen - sehen is a strong verb
gehen - ich bin gegangen - strong verb, and a verb of motion so it uses sein instead of haben
machen - ich habe gemacht - weak verb, t ending

Also, the ge-verbstem-ending is called the past participle and does not change for different people. The extra verb (haben or sein) IS changed for different people. 

wir sind gesprungen, ihr seid gesprungen, ich bin gesprungen, sie sind gegangen usw.


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> Lllllllllllllllllllllllllllllee!



Was geht JohannEEEEE?


----------



## Xtremevillan

We need to bring back repping in Off Topic. That deserves a rep as does all the advice in here.

Thanks a huge fuckton, man. I have a question, what about eat? ißt, esse are all I know. It is not a verb of motion so it should be sein, and I'm not sure if it is weak or not.


----------



## forelander

Essen is not a verb of motion so it should be *haben*. Remember I said strong verbs change stems, the stem of essen would be ess. Ich esse, er ißt. The stem has changed and the verb is therefore strong. The past participle is gegessen. There's an extra g to avoid having a double e. 

By the way, while these are rules, there are exceptions, so when you think you've got it and you're wrong, don't get too disheartened.


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> Was geht JohannEEEEE?



Ich trink grad einen Adelholzener Eistee Pfirsich


----------



## g3rmanium

forelander said:


> Essen is not a verb of motion so it should be *haben*. Remember I said strong verbs change stems, the stem of essen would be ess. Ich esse, er ißt. The stem has changed and the verb is therefore strong. The past participle is gegessen. There's an extra g to avoid having a double e.



Looks like you found the secret plan, man, congratulations! 

























































































































































































































lllllllllll


----------



## Xtremevillan

So...if it were gegessen, Ich haben das Brot gegessen?

Guten morgen alles.


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> Ich trink grad einen Adelholzener Eistee Pfirsich


----------



## Xtremevillan

Hello Lee.

Look:

Ich trunk ein Michelob und ein Corona getrunken. Ich esse spaghetti


----------



## g3rmanium

Xtremevillan said:


> So...if it were gegessen, Ich haben das Brot gegessen?
> 
> Guten morgen alles.



*habe*


----------



## Xtremevillan

Habe, habe, my bad. Not done that verb tense thing yet.


----------



## arktan

Hallo zusammen!


----------



## Xtremevillan

Hallo.


----------



## g3rmanium

Hallo. <gähn/> Bin grad wieder aufgestanden.


----------



## darbdavys

fuck, wrong


----------



## arktan

g3rmanium said:


> Hallo. <gähn/> Bin grad wieder aufgestanden.



haste denn den ganzen Tag verpennt???


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Ich werde Sie jagen und die Kapazität Ihrer Cheeseburger. Hagel sieben String dot Organisation


----------



## arktan

Stealthtastic said:


> Ich werde Sie jagen und die Kapazität Ihrer Cheeseburger. Hagel sieben String dot Organisation



*confused panda


----------



## g3rmanium

arktan said:


> haste denn den ganzen Tag verpennt???



Nein, aber ich war abends noch müde und hab eine Runde gepennt.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

arktan said:


> *confused panda


----------



## Xtremevillan

Guten Abend.


----------



## Zepp88

Hallo Neal, darf ich deine Schwester diese nacht haben? Ich bin gelangweilt und ich brauche manche spaß.


----------



## arktan

Hallo!

*happy panda


----------



## Zepp88

Gruß Arktananoid!


----------



## arktan

Gruss auch dir, MIDI Zombie.

Was machen wir heute?


----------



## Zepp88

Ich bin bem Arbeit.....wie immer...du?


----------



## arktan

auch bei der Arbeit

das heisst aber nicht, dass wir die Weltherrschaft nicht planen können


----------



## g3rmanium

arktan said:


> auch bei der Arbeit
> 
> das heisst aber nicht, dass wir die Weltherrschaft nicht planen können


----------



## arktan

g3rmanium said:


>



 

und auch: lllllll!


----------



## Zepp88

Was ist "Weltherrshaft"?


----------



## arktan

Zepp88 said:


> Was ist "Weltherrshaft"?




Pinky and Brain....


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Was ist "Weltherrshaft"?



It's something you simply cannot achieve with MIDI.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> It's something you simply cannot achieve with MIDI.



To hell with it then!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> To hell with it then!


----------



## arktan

warum?


----------



## g3rmanium

arktan said:


> warum?


----------



## arktan

g3rmanium said:


>



wieso?


----------



## g3rmanium

arktan said:


> wieso?


----------



## arktan

g3rmanium said:


>



lllllll?


----------



## g3rmanium

arktan said:


> lllllll?


----------



## Xtremevillan

Zepp88 said:


> Hallo Neal, darf ich deine Schwester diese nacht haben? Ich bin gelangweilt und ich brauche manche spaß.



Ja, ja.


















Wait, was?


----------



## arktan

Xtremevillan said:


> Ja, ja.
> Wait, was?



He asked if he could have your sister tonight because he's bored.

Wie geht's?


----------



## Zepp88

arktan said:


> He asked if he could have your sister tonight because he's bored.
> 
> Wie geht's?



This comment=priceless


----------



## Naren

Zepp88 said:


> Hallo Neal, darf ich deine Schwester diese nacht haben? Ich bin gelangweilt und ich brauche manche spaß.



Wenn Sie Tollwut wollen...


----------



## Xtremevillan

Oh Zepp! I have no siblings. And you can't have me.

Nothing much. CAN YOU GUESS WAHT I AM DOING TODAY!?


----------



## arktan

Learning German?


----------



## Xtremevillan

D _ _

[F _ _ _ _ _ _]

A _ _ _ _ _ _

Said A word just called me and I told him that I have (word) at another place today.


----------



## formel

Ist hier kein Deutschsprachiger, der den armen Jungs helfen kann?

Die Wappler schnallens ja sonst nie...


----------



## arktan

formel said:


> Ist hier kein Deutschsprachiger, der den armen Jungs helfen kann?
> 
> Die Wappler schnallens ja sonst nie...



Es sind Einige deutschsprachig hier.... warum hast du 0 posts?


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


>



E.


----------



## Xtremevillan

Oh, I'm at work right now on my laptop. Brought the German disc with me.

Should I start learning German at 10:09 AM? I didnt bring paper or anything with me so most of this will be forgotten by the end of the hour...


----------



## Naren

NO! Don't start learning German at 10:09AM!!!!  Start learning at 10:26 AM and 47 seconds.


----------



## Xtremevillan

Well the point of that was being that I cannot even think straight so for me to learn German this early without pen and paper would be like INSANE! I am a person who learns by seeing, hands on, and then writing everything down. So I guess I could like...look at the images and words and be like hey that is this....wait what was that?


----------



## Naren

... then learn at 11:14 and 24 seconds.


----------



## Xtremevillan




----------



## g3rmanium

Xtremevillan said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


> E.



 L3&#8364;eE3.


----------



## Xtremevillan

JA ICH IST EIN JUNGE LAWL


----------



## g3rmanium

formel said:


> Ist hier kein Deutschsprachiger, der den armen Jungs helfen kann?
> 
> Die Wappler schnallens ja sonst nie...



Jo.


----------



## g3rmanium

Xtremevillan said:


> JA ICH IST EIN JUNGE LAWL



Es hat hier aufgehört zu regnen.


----------



## Xtremevillan

Damn it I don't have that dictionary


----------



## g3rmanium

Xtremevillan said:


> Damn it I don't have that dictionary



Was verstehst du daran nicht?


----------



## Xtremevillan

HEY HEY, I can't pretend I know most of it.

What . . . you . . . not?

...I am not drunk!


----------



## Xtremevillan

I found the dictionary :strong:

I do not remember anything!


----------



## formel

arktan said:


> Es sind Einige deutschsprachig hier.... warum hast du 0 posts?



naja, gerade erst registriert, über sufu diesen thread gefunden und mal testgepostet.



g3rmanium said:


> Jo.



greetz to arktan & g3rmanium aus wien!!


----------



## g3rmanium

formel said:


> greetz to arktan & g3rmanium aus wien!!



Griaß di!


----------



## Xtremevillan

Guten morgen!


----------



## g3rmanium

Xtremevillan said:


> Guten morgen!



Hallo, grüß dich.


----------



## Xtremevillan

Wie geht's?


----------



## g3rmanium

Xtremevillan said:


> Wie geht's?



Danke, gut, und selbst?


----------



## Xtremevillan

Est ist [my birthday!] Gehen [with friends to see] Pineapple Express, [drink] viele Bier, [smoke] und


----------



## g3rmanium

Xtremevillan said:


> Est ist [my birthday!] Gehen [with friends to see] Pineapple Express, [drink] viele Bier, [smoke] und



Oh, herzlichen Glückwunsch und viel Spaß!


----------



## Xtremevillan

Ja. neunzehn.


----------



## g3rmanium

Xtremevillan said:


> Ja. neunzehn.



Na dann mal viel Spaß.


----------



## arktan

Xtremevillan said:


> Ja. neunzehn.



nOCH 2 jAHRE, DANN KANNST DU DICH BESAUFEN!


----------



## bulletbass man

Xtremevillan said:


> Est ist [my birthday!] Gehen [with friends to see] Pineapple Express, [drink] viele Bier, [smoke] und


 
Pineapple Express ist sehr gut.


----------



## Xtremevillan

we ended up seeing tropic thunder. More german later.

---

Er zieht sich ...

How do I pronounce the last two words? "tseet zi(h)"?

echt makes me ANGRY.


----------



## g3rmanium

Xtremevillan said:


> How do I pronounce the last two words? "tseet zi(h)"?



Ähm "zieht sich" halt.


----------



## g3rmanium

arktan said:


> nOCH 2 jAHRE, DANN KANNST DU DICH BESAUFEN!



 Da, wo ich herkomm, waren genug Spastis mit 14 regelmäßig hackevoll.


----------



## Xtremevillan

Er...what did you say?

zieht sich : Dictionary / Wörterbuch (BEOLINGUS, TU Chemnitz)

It's the last one, it means to put on.

Er zieht sich eine Socke an.


----------



## g3rmanium

Xtremevillan said:


> Er...what did you say?



People getting really pissed a lot earlier than 18 here. Which is not good.



Xtremevillan said:


> Er zieht sich eine Socke an.



Jo, und?


----------



## Xtremevillan

Oh, I meant at that halt comment.

Also, just I'm not sure how to say "zieht sich". Because it's like...tseit zi(that retarded h sound)?


----------



## g3rmanium

Xtremevillan said:


> Also, just I'm not sure how to say "zieht sich". Because it's like...tseit zi(that retarded h sound)?



I think zeet sich sounds about right. Uhm, I don't have an audio sample of how it's supposed to sound like.


----------



## Desecrated

g3rmanium said:


> I think zeet sich sounds about right. Uhm, I don't have an audio sample of how it's supposed to sound like.



Make a video


----------



## petereanima

guten morgen alle zusammen. ich war auf urlaub, bin jetzt wieder da, ichhoffe es geht euch gut!


----------



## arktan

Desecrated said:


> Make a video





Guten Morgen zusammen


----------



## g3rmanium

Desecrated said:


> Make a video



Good , Jonathan.


----------



## arktan

g3rmanium said:


> Good , Jonathan.



Ich glaube aber dass er ein eher etwas errr...... Video anderer Natur meint


----------



## g3rmanium

arktan said:


> Ich glaube aber dass er ein eher etwas errr...... Video anderer Natur meint



Jonathan ist komisch.


----------



## Xtremevillan

Guten Morgen.

Danke g3rmanium, I have yet to buy a microphone so you can hear the shittiness that is me  I've been taking German a little more seriously, if I could, by closing my eyes, boosting my speakers, hearing what the sentence is, relaying it in my head in English, and then clicking the right picture. It helps that there is a "blindfold" portion of Rosetta Stone as well!

Finished Kapitel 1.3.8 yesterday, which had to deal with professions. Shit that astounded me:

Krankenschwester: Nurse. 
Wissenschaftlerin: Chemist.
angst: Anxious, anxiety!

1.3.7 was hot, cold, tired, etc. 1.3.6 was animals, which I don't remember a lot of but could guess once again. If you EVER want someone to learn that "ch" noise? Tell them to pronounce DRACHEN, which is Dragon. They will learn it immediately.


----------



## arktan

This is a double-edged sword my friend

Just try to make a German pronounce an "r" without turning it into an "ea"


----------



## daybean

me not understand, me mad, me hungry!!!!!

ps- why me talk like HULK?


----------



## g3rmanium

daybean said:


> ps- why me talk like HULK?



Zu verstrahlt?


----------



## Xtremevillan

I really wish they had chapter reviews.


----------



## arktan

Xtremevillan said:


> I really wish they had chapter reviews.



this forum?


----------



## Xtremevillan

Er...on Rosetta Stone. I've forgotten sometimes what some words mean and that's not really good! I stumbled over drinnen and draußen. Gebaudes as well. The stuff that I recently learned has been stewing in my head but it's not boiling well!


----------



## arktan

ah now i get it... sorry, i'm a bit slow today... 

You should never rush it... do some breaks after every 15 min where you do something totally different (like playing guitar)...
This will help the boiling


----------



## g3rmanium

Xtremevillan said:


> Er...on Rosetta Stone. I've forgotten sometimes what some words mean and that's not really good! I stumbled over drinnen and draußen. Gebaudes as well. The stuff that I recently learned has been stewing in my head but it's not boiling well!



Hallo.


----------



## Xtremevillan

Well, yesterday I think I did four sections! That's massive for me, I usually do one per night, let myself sleep on it, wake up and go Hey, I remember!

I'm starting RS and reviewing all 1.3.7 - 1.4.2 blindfolded...

Where are my manners!

Guten morgen g3r und ark. Wie gehen?

Ich hungrig. Ich caveman.


----------



## g3rmanium

Xtremevillan said:


> Guten morgen g3r und ark. Wie gehen?
> 
> Ich hungrig. Ich caveman.



Jo, geht so. Und selbst?


----------



## arktan

Mir geht's gut, danke!

Ach ja, hallo Johann, hallo Neal


----------



## Xtremevillan

Me? Well, I keep getting confused with "sie". It means both them and her/she. The only way I can separate out if it's she/her or they is by the following ist/sind. Sie ist mude. Sie sind mude.

What's with this Ihren sind kalt and Ihm ist heiß? it can't be sie sind kalt? Er ist heiß?


----------



## arktan

Xtremevillan said:


> Me? Well, I keep getting confused with "sie". It means both them and her/she. The only way I can separate out if it's she/her or they is by the following ist/sind. Sie ist mude. Sie sind mude.



exactly that is the way how we separate them here too.... you're on the right track


----------



## Xtremevillan

I can't believe it!

Now another question: Since in German you have the verb first and then the person doing it, ex:

Lachelt der Junge? Ja, der Junge lachelt. (Smile the boy? Yes, the boy smile.)

would...

Haben der Junge hungrig? Nein, der Junge ist satt. be correct? I for some reason included Italian in this...


----------



## g3rmanium

Xtremevillan said:


> would...
> 
> Haben der Junge hungrig? Nein, der Junge ist satt. be correct?



*Ist* der Junge hungrig. You don't *have* hungry, do you?


----------



## Xtremevillan

Well, in Italian, you have hunger...that's why I was like hey, would this work? Guess not .

Hm...I'm not sure what else to do. Reitet Johann auf dem Fahrrad? Nein, Johann....reitet die Frau.


----------



## arktan

Xtremevillan said:


> Well, in Italian, you have hunger...that's why I was like hey, would this work? Guess not .
> 
> Hm...I'm not sure what else to do. Reitet Johann auf dem Fahrrad? Nein, Johann....reitet die Frau.


----------



## Xtremevillan

arktan nicht gelacht!

ARKTAN REITET DER MANN :lmao:

...I'm gonna pay for that one later...


----------



## forelander

Xtremevillan said:


> Well, in Italian, you have hunger...that's why I was like hey, would this work? Guess not .
> 
> Hm...I'm not sure what else to do. Reitet Johann auf dem Fahrrad? Nein, Johann....reitet die Frau.



Man kann Hunger haben, aber muß man hungrig sein. 

You can *have* hunger, but you can only *be* hungry.


----------



## Xtremevillan

Yeah...not too good with the whole...language...thing.


----------



## forelander

You can say I have hunger, same as Italian. But you can't say I have hungry. That doesn't make sense. But you can say I am hungry. So in German you can do it both ways, you can have hunger or you can be hungry.

You can't be hunger or have hungry though.


----------



## Xtremevillan

Makes sense. So wie gate's fore?


----------



## arktan

Xtremevillan said:


> arktan, es wird nicht gelacht!
> 
> ARKTAN REITET DEN MANN :lmao:
> 
> ...I'm gonna pay for that one later...





you're merely following my plan which will make you a german-speaking-insulting-machine


----------



## Xtremevillan

Ja. Ich ist glucklich.

Though I think I did the "der Mann" as "den Mann" but I've seen den Mann too.

--e

oh it was you that edited it.

Why did you put wird in front of it? If this was a real situation you would have been laughing or finished laughing in which case wouldn't just "arktan nicht gelacht" work? Or are you trying to say "arktan is about to not laugh"?

edit again, I just noticed that if I were saying this in English I would be saying arktan no laughed...so...that's obviously not right. I need to put should in between there, or if I wanted to make some retarded sentence, "arktan ist nicht gelacht"=arktan ist not laughed.


----------



## Xtremevillan

Trinke ein Heineken Light.

Glucklick.


----------



## arktan

Xtremevillan said:


> Ich trinke ein Heineken Light.
> 
> Glücklich.



bei Heineken würde ich die Krise bekommen aber als Foltermethode ist es sehr gut...


----------



## g3rmanium

arktan said:


> bei Heineken würde ich die Krise bekommen aber als Foltermethode ist es sehr gut...



Ich hab gestern Abend noch ein Karg aus Murnau getrunken.


----------



## arktan

g3rmanium said:


> Ich hab gestern Abend noch ein Karg aus Murnau getrunken.



*eifersüchtig


----------



## g3rmanium

arktan said:


> *eifersüchtig


----------



## arktan

g3rmanium said:


>


----------



## g3rmanium

arktan said:


>


----------



## arktan




----------



## daybean




----------



## daybean

arktan said:


>


----------



## Zepp88

Schieße ist......lecker????


----------



## arktan

Zepp88 said:


> Schieße ist......lecker????



Die machen Erdnussbutter draus


----------



## Xtremevillan

Hallo.

Gute nachmittag.


----------



## arktan

Hallo 

Wie geht es dir heute?


----------



## g3rmanium

arktan said:


> Hallo
> 
> Wie geht es dir heute?



Das wollte ich auch gerade fragen.


----------



## arktan

g3rmanium said:


> Das wollte ich auch gerade fragen.



ja, mir geht's gut... bei der Arbeit halt

Wie läuft es bei dir?


----------



## g3rmanium

arktan said:


> ja, mir geht's gut... bei der Arbeit halt
> 
> Wie läuft es bei dir?



Soweit so gut. Ich geh bald einen Salat essen.


----------



## arktan

und, hat's geschmeckt?


----------



## g3rmanium

arktan said:


> und, hat's geschmeckt?



Jo, über 500 g Salat!


----------



## arktan

g3rmanium said:


> Jo, über 500 g Salat!



 das musst du mit einem feinem Bierchen verdauen


----------



## g3rmanium

arktan said:


> das musst du mit einem feinem Bierchen verdauen



Vielleicht heut Abend, ich hab noch zwei Franziskaner dunkel im Kühlschrank.


----------



## Xtremevillan

Kapitel 1.4.4, Menschen Sprechen.

Meh, I'm becoming a bit disinterested. Maybe I'm pushing it too fast...though it is still fun. I learned that uber does NOT mean super, konnen does NOT mean approaching/coming.

zusemann means together, while ausinander means apart. As well does mitinander means together. Are these interchangable?

Kann Xtremevillan [be] glucklich weil [school] kommend?!

--e

How do you pronounce vierzig? RS has "fur si(h)" while the online dictionary has "fear-tsig", which is the way I pronounce it.







 I understood quite a bit of that.


----------



## g3rmanium

Xtremevillan said:


> zusemann means together, while ausinander means apart. As well does mitinander means together. Are these interchangable?



Ich glaube ja.



Xtremevillan said:


> Kann Xtremevillan [be] glucklich weil [school] kommend?!



Glücklich sein, weil die Schule bald anfängt? 



Xtremevillan said:


> How do you pronounce vierzig? RS has "fur si(h)" while the online dictionary has "fear-tsig", which is the way I pronounce it.



fear-tsich.


----------



## Xtremevillan

Why is zig pronounced tsich? There's a bunch of words that end in ig and I think I hear them pronounced ich. hungrig, rechtig...

Going to die Arbiten and I'm bringing mah notebook, laptop, and disc  it's time to hit up that Kapitel 1.4.5, alles.


----------



## arktan

if you want to pronounce ig jus say Sigg (arms producer). The Germans tend to say "ich" instead but then mostly only in the high german language (Hochdeutsch)


----------



## Xtremevillan

Not sure how to say Sigg, I say it as in signature, haha.

Well I zipped through 1.4.5, wrote everything down, and am in the process of memorizing and attributing.


----------



## arktan

Xtremevillan said:


> Not sure how to say Sigg, I say it as in signature, haha.



yeah, exactly


----------



## Xtremevillan

Oh cool. I'm just gonna continue to say "foonf-tsig" instead of "foonf-tsich".

TO THE MOON, ALICE! I learned zu means to...I thought zu meant on, or by. Though on means auf...so why is it, "Die Frau geht zu FuB"? The woman goes to Foot.

--e

I am drinking a Spaten Ocktoberfest and...oh god it's disgusting...

#2: steigt. I think its conjugated, but does that mean "enter" or "steps in"? ex: Der Mann steigt aus dem Flugzeug.

#3: Linear time

Die Frau wird das Auto fahren.
Die Frau faert das Auto.
Die Frau ist das Auto gefahren.

Ja oder No?


----------



## g3rmanium

Xtremevillan said:


> Oh cool. I'm just gonna continue to say "foonf-tsig" instead of "foonf-tsich".



 FUCK OFF IT'S "foonf-tsich" 

Seriously.



Xtremevillan said:


> I am drinking a Spaten Ocktoberfest and...oh god it's disgusting...



Hm? 



Xtremevillan said:


> #2: steigt. I think its conjugated, but does that mean "enter" or "steps in"? ex: Der Mann steigt aus dem Flugzeug.



Er steigt *aus*.



Xtremevillan said:


> Die Frau wird das Auto fahren.
> Die Frau faert das Auto.
> Die Frau ist das Auto gefahren.
> 
> Ja oder No?



Ja, geht doch.


----------



## Xtremevillan

Oops, I meant steps. Just steps. They have steigt in and steigt aus. 

Holy.

Shit.

I AM OFFICIALLY HALFWAY THROUGH LESSON ONE OF GERMAN 

As for the Spaten Oktoberfest...it's a beer and oh god it's not for me. At all. Maybe it's too alcoholic but I much prefer Stella, Heineken Light (now I want sphaghetti) or Boston Lager.

 don't yell at me, why can't it be "foonf-tsig"?


----------



## g3rmanium

Xtremevillan said:


> don't yell at me, why can't it be "foonf-tsig"?



It sounds extremely affected and artificial.


----------



## Xtremevillan

Oh, that works. Kapitel 1.4.7 is all about family terms...I have no family, lolers. So does steigt mean step? It had a picture of a horse going into a horse trailer thing, a man going into a carriage.

I am very very happy! In Italian: Io ho molto molto contento! In German: Ich bin [very] glucklich! In *shot*


----------



## g3rmanium

Xtremevillan said:


> Oh, that works. Kapitel 1.4.7 is all about family terms...I have no family, lolers. So does steigt mean step?



Yes, among others.


----------



## Xtremevillan

Danke. So, was hinauf mit du?  I butchered it.


----------



## g3rmanium

Xtremevillan said:


> Danke. So, was hinauf mit du?  I butchered it.



Was willst du sagen?


----------



## Xtremevillan

I wanted to literally say "what's up wiht you" lol


----------



## g3rmanium

Oh.

Mir gehts soweit gut. Und dir?


----------



## Xtremevillan

Ich...bin müde. 

Reviewing when I go home.  so müde.


----------



## arktan

müde sein ist gut! Wenn du an deine Grenzen stösst, wächst du jedes mal!


----------



## g3rmanium

arktan said:


> müde sein ist gut! Wenn du an deine Grenzen stösst, wächst du jedes mal!



Was ist das denn für eine flaue Hippie-Scheiße?
























Geht mir beim Wandern genauso.


----------



## arktan

g3rmanium said:


> Was ist das denn für eine flaue Hippie-Scheiße?
> 
> Geht mir beim Wandern genauso.





flaue Hippie-Scheisse!  episch!


----------



## g3rmanium

arktan said:


> flaue Hippie-Scheisse!  episch!


----------



## arktan

Hallo Johann.


----------



## g3rmanium

arktan said:


> Hallo Johann.



Hallo -- äääh -- Bögi.


----------



## Xtremevillan

So did anyone miss me?


----------



## arktan

Ja, wir haben dich vermisst. Wo bist du gewesen?


----------



## Xtremevillan

Painting my room, and I'm on my laptop.


----------



## arktan

Xtremevillan said:


> Painting my room, and I'm on my laptop.



Ich streiche mein Zimmer und bin an meinem Laptop.



Wieso streichst du dein Zimmer? Renovation?


----------



## Xtremevillan

Nein. I found a color I liked and I had to have it in my room lol. So for three days no German no Internet nicht!


----------



## arktan

Was für eine Farbe ist es denn?


----------



## Xtremevillan

What a color. Yes, it was a color that I liked. Erm... http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/65223-i-m-painting-my-room.html


----------



## g3rmanium

arktan said:


> Was für eine Farbe ist es denn?



Hoffentlich Schwarz!


----------



## Xtremevillan

Nein, nicht schwarz! Est is...um...blauweiss.


----------



## g3rmanium

Xtremevillan said:


> So did anyone miss me?



Wer bist du?


----------



## Xtremevillan

Xtremevillan said:


> Painting my room, and I'm on my laptop.






Also:

Start German the day before my school starts or r e l a x ?


----------



## g3rmanium

Xtremevillan said:


> Start German the day before my school starts or r e l a x ?



Entspann dich, du hast hier viel gelernt.

Hoffentlich.


----------



## Xtremevillan

Excited ... you have here much learned.

I hope.

Ja, I have learned much in this thread  you and arktan and zepp +1'd


----------



## arktan

Relax! Definitiv. 



Xtremevillan said:


> Excited ... you have here much learned.
> 
> I hope.
> 
> Ja, I have learned much in this thread  you and arktan and zepp +1'd



Oh, danke!


----------



## Xtremevillan

Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa. Suhr gut.


----------



## arktan

oh, also: LA


----------



## Xtremevillan

LA SQQUUUUIIIIINNNNNNNNNTTTTTT

Well, I might as well do a little, as they say in Italian, ripasso.

dun wana be all  when I next do it.


----------



## forelander

Xtremevillan said:


> Excited ... you have here much learned.
> 
> I hope.
> 
> Ja, I have learned much in this thread  you and arktan and zepp +1'd



Ouch.


----------



## Xtremevillan

OH FORELANDER How could I forget you!

+*2*. ;D

--e

Es ist Viertel vor zehn 

--e2

I realized that if I'm to learn a language I can't just take a day off! Well...disregarding I took three. I did 1.4.7 today, something about families, loler.


----------



## Xtremevillan

Now I am school. This sucks.

 Next class in an hour and then this sucks.


----------



## arktan

It depends on where the suckage is happening... it's not always bad, you know


----------



## g3rmanium

Xtremevillan said:


> Now I am school. This sucks.
> 
> Next class in an hour and then this sucks.



Hm? Was ist scheiße?


----------



## Xtremevillan

I hate school. And life. And everything.


----------



## g3rmanium

Xtremevillan said:


> I hate school. And life. And everything.



Ja. Und?


----------



## Xtremevillan

Und nicht.

thirty minutes until the next class


----------



## g3rmanium

Xtremevillan said:


> Und nicht.
> 
> thirty minutes until the next class


----------



## Xtremevillan

Ja, so wie geht's?


----------



## g3rmanium

Xtremevillan said:


> Ja, so wie geht's?



Mir geht's gut. Und dir?


----------



## Xtremevillan

either you're screwing with me or...

Next class in another hour.


----------



## g3rmanium

Xtremevillan said:


> either you're screwing with me or...
> 
> Next class in another hour.



Thema?


----------



## Xtremevillan

Wait. 

The people walk up the stairs.
Die (diese) leute gehen ... treppe hinauf.

What am I missing? Zu? I can't think of anything. I know it's die treppe and it should be capped but never mind that... Drawing a blank!

--e2
Biology is next.


----------



## g3rmanium

Xtremevillan said:


> The people walk up the stairs.
> Die (diese) leute gehen ... treppe hinauf.



Die Leute gehen die Treppe hinauf.


----------



## Xtremevillan

WTF that was it? I was right.


----------



## g3rmanium

Xtremevillan said:


> WTF that was it? I was right.


----------



## Zepp88

Jo...Johann, du bist ja ein NullPointerException? Wie ist daß?


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Jo...Johann, du bist ja ein NullPointerException? Wie ist daß?



Soweit so gut.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Soweit so gut.



Ahso...ich bin ein CRC error und es ist soso.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Ahso...ich bin ein CRC error und es ist soso.



Mit MIDI?


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Mit MIDI?



Haha, es wird besser...


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Haha, es wird besser...



Was wird besser? Und schick mir mal ein MP3 von dir.


----------



## daybean

posting in an epic thread

jeff


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Was wird besser? Und schick mir mal ein MP3 von dir.



CRC error mit MIDI...



Und..


WWW.WITHERSOUL.COM <<<<<KLICKEN


----------



## g3rmanium

daybean said:


> posting in an epic thread
> 
> jeff



Awesome

Jeff


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Und..
> 
> 
> WWW.WITHERSOUL.COM <<<<<KLICKEN



WO kann man da MP3s runterladen? Ich find bei MySpace nie etwas zum runterladen. Vielleicht, weil MySpace einfach nur noch scheiße ist?

Könnt ihr nicht einfach eine Seite mit MP3s machen? So wie NEBEL &#8211; experimental black metal art?


----------



## Zepp88

Ach....


56K


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Ach....
> 
> 
> 56K



Du weichst aus.


----------



## Zepp88

SoundClick artist: Withersoul - monolithic and diverse doom metal from Richmond, Virginia..

Ich weiß nicht was ist da....es ist alle alte scheiße..


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Ich weiß nicht was ist da....es ist alle alte scheiße..



Dann lad was Neues hoch. 

Ich hör heut Abend mal rein.


----------



## Zepp88

gah......


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> gah......



fah


----------



## Zepp88

Stimmt.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Stimmt.



Hallo Mik3.


----------



## Zepp88

Hallo Johann.


----------



## Zepp88

Germanium Transistors


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Germanium Transistors



Ja.


----------



## Xtremevillan

back in school damn it


----------



## g3rmanium

g3rmanium said:


> Dann lad was Neues hoch.
> 
> Ich hör heut Abend mal rein.



Ich hör grad rein.


----------



## Xtremevillan

I DONT KNOW WHAT YOU BE SAYING !!


----------



## TimSE

abfirmittel


----------



## g3rmanium

Xtremevillan said:


> I DONT KNOW WHAT YOU BE SAYING !!



Hallo!


----------



## arktan

TimSE said:


> abführmittel



jaaaa, das ist absolut metal 

Hallo zusammen


----------



## Zepp88

Gruß Boegi.


----------



## petereanima

Guten Morgen alle zusammen!


----------



## g3rmanium

Griaß aich.


----------



## Zepp88

Hallo Peter, Johann.


Wie gehts??


----------



## petereanima

griaß di johann! 

ich bin hundemüde.


----------



## g3rmanium

Soweit gut, hab heute morgen gefrühstückt. 

Bin ich gar nicht gewohnt.


----------



## g3rmanium

Griaß di Peter.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Soweit gut, hab heute morgen gefrühstückt.
> 
> Bin ich gar nicht gewohnt.



Was fuer fruehstueck essen?


----------



## petereanima

Mein Frühstück heute:

2 Kaffee
1 Red Bull
Zigaretten

Breakfest for champions.


----------



## Zepp88

petereanima said:


> Mein Frühstück heute:
> 
> 2 Kaffee
> 1 Red Bull
> Zigaretten
> 
> Breakfest for champions.


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Was fuer fruehstueck essen?



Zwei Käsebrote mit Ketchup.  und


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Zwei Käsebrote mit Ketchup.  und



Eh.......es braucht mehr Nutella.


----------



## petereanima

N-U-T-E-L-L-A


----------



## Zepp88

Nutella ist KRIEG und NOM.


----------



## arktan

g3rmanium said:


> Zwei Käsebrote mit Ketchup.  und



 +1



Ajvar ist dir vielleicht ein Begriff, schmeckt um einiges besser auf dem Brot als Ketchup, ist vegetarisch und auch um einiges Gesünder als Ketchup


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Nutella ist KRIEG und NOM.



In der Tat! :nutellatruckin:


----------



## g3rmanium

arktan said:


> +1
> 
> 
> 
> Ajvar ist dir vielleicht ein Begriff, schmeckt um einiges besser auf dem Brot als Ketchup, ist vegetarisch und auch um einiges Gesünder als Ketchup



URL?


----------



## arktan

g3rmanium said:


> URL?



Ajvar â Wikipedia

Mit ein bisschen Olivenbrot und angebratenen Tomaten, Oliven.... oder auch zu Pasta


----------



## Zepp88

arktan said:


> Ajvar â Wikipedia



 Was fuer Scheiße..


----------



## arktan

Zepp88 said:


> Was fuer Scheiße..





Obatzda schmeckt auch lecker, kommt sogar aus Bayern:
Obatzter â Wikipedia

eifach die Butter ersetzen...


----------



## petereanima

ajvar ist super. ich nehm das oft für saucen.


----------



## arktan

oder aber so etwas:

1/3 Aubergine
6 Champignons
1 Karotte
1/2 Pepperoni
1 Kartoffel oder einfach Kartoffelbrei
1 1/2 Teelöffel Senf
4-5 Esslöffel Sojamilch
1 Teelöffel Basilikumessig
1 Teelöffel Rotweinessig
4 Esslöffel gehackte Petersilie
2 Esslöffel Olivenöl
ein bisschen Salz 
2 Teelöffel Pfeffer
1/2 Teelöffel Guarkernmehl 

1.Das Gemüse kommt, in eher feine Scheiben geschnitten, 15 min in den Backofen bei 150 Grad (Umluft), zusätzlich ca 10 min Grill, leicht anbrutzeln

2. Die Kartoffeln (gar) oder auch Kartoffelbrei.
Alles pürieren und tadaaa 



petereanima said:


> ajvar ist super. ich nehm das oft für saucen.



So habe ich es bis jetzt noch nicht betrachtet, ich habe es höchstens als Pastasauce gebraucht... 
Da ist wohl jemand ein Hobbykoch


----------



## petereanima

"Hobbykoch" wäre übertrieben, aber wenn ich zeit hab koch ich schon ganz gerne, und meistens mix ich sachen die normalerweise nicht zusammenpassen.


----------



## g3rmanium

arktan said:


> oder aber so etwas:
> 
> 1/3 Aubergine
> 6 Champignons
> 1 Karotte
> 1/2 Pepperoni
> 1 Kartoffel oder einfach Kartoffelbrei
> 1 1/2 Teelöffel Senf
> 4-5 Esslöffel Sojamilch
> 1 Teelöffel Basilikumessig
> 1 Teelöffel Rotweinessig
> 4 Esslöffel gehackte Petersilie
> 2 Esslöffel Olivenöl
> ein bisschen Salz
> 2 Teelöffel Pfeffer
> 1/2 Teelöffel Guarkernmehl
> 
> 1.Das Gemüse kommt, in eher feine Scheiben geschnitten, 15 min in den Backofen bei 150 Grad (Umluft), zusätzlich ca 10 min Grill, leicht anbrutzeln
> 
> 2. Die Kartoffeln (gar) oder auch Kartoffelbrei.
> Alles pürieren und tadaaa



Bißchen kompliziert. Da mach ich lieber Hamburger.


----------



## Zepp88

Tofu krieg?


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Tofu krieg?



 TOFU IST TRVE, GR1M, KRIEG, KVLT UND FROSTBITTEN!


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> TOFU IST TRVE, GR1M, KRIEG, KVLT UND FROSTBITTEN!



und La?


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> und La?



Und lllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


>



Zepp88 ist


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Zepp88 ist



Ja!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Ja!



!aJ


----------



## Zepp88

!IDIM


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> !IDIM



 .nuf si sdrawkacb gnitirW


----------



## Zepp88

.si yllatot tI


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> .si yllatot tI



.hcum sa em eticxe t'ndid cisum ruoy fo tser eht tub ortnI ruoy dekil I


----------



## Xtremevillan

I never thought it was possible but German BACKWARDS is harder.


----------



## Xtremevillan

g3rmanium said:


> Hallo!



 Hallo, wie gehts dieser Morgen?


----------



## arktan

Hallo!


----------



## Xtremevillan

arker wie gehts.


----------



## arktan

Mir geht's gut. Und wie geht es dir?


----------



## Xtremevillan

Nicht gud 

Ich haben school.


----------



## arktan

Xtremevillan said:


> Nicht gut
> 
> Ich habe Schule.



Ist doch nicht so schlimm, oder?


----------



## g3rmanium

Xtremevillan said:


> Hallo, wie gehts dieser Morgen?



Bis jetzt gehts gut. Ich kauf vielleicht noch Pasta oder etwas Asiatisches heute Abend.


----------



## Papa Shank

SchieBe...mein Dutche ist nicht gut.


----------



## arktan

deswegen haben wir ja auch den Deutschkurs hier


----------



## g3rmanium

Papa Shank said:


> SchieBe...mein Dutche ist nicht gut.



Hallo.


----------



## Papa Shank

Hallo, mein name ist Paul. Ich bin zwei und zwanzig jahre alt.


and to think I actually studied german at high school


----------



## arktan

Papa Shank said:


> Hallo, mein name ist Paul. Ich bin zwei und zwanzig jahre alt.
> 
> 
> and to think I actually studied german at high school




 it's okay.... in Highschool i was able to speak fluently Latin but now i stutter with every second word... it's normal that a language rusts if you let it stay too long untouched


----------



## g3rmanium

Papa Shank said:


> Hallo, mein name ist Paul. Ich bin zwei und zwanzig jahre alt.
> 
> 
> and to think I actually studied german at high school



Geht doch.


----------



## Xtremevillan

Ja.


----------



## g3rmanium

Xtremevillan said:


> Ja.



Jo.


----------



## Xtremevillan

g3rmanium said:


> Jo.



Ji.


----------



## g3rmanium

Xtremevillan said:


> Ji.


----------



## Xtremevillan

Je?


----------



## g3rmanium

Xtremevillan said:


> Je?



"Jo" ist "Ja" in dem einen oder anderen Dialekt.


----------



## Xtremevillan

Oh. Dialects.



JEJEJEJEJEJEJIJIJIJIJIJUJUJUJU

I AM THE JERMAN YOKER


----------



## g3rmanium

Xtremevillan said:


> Oh. Dialects.
> 
> 
> 
> JEJEJEJEJEJEJIJIJIJIJIJUJUJUJU
> 
> I AM THE JERMAN YOKER



g3rmanium  Xtremevillan


----------



## Xtremevillan

ich haben ... What's the s word for pain?


----------



## Xtremevillan

even worse is I haven't done a lick of german since a week ago


----------



## arktan

Xtremevillan said:


> ich haben ... What's the s word for pain?



Ich habe Schmerzen. (i have pain.... sounds funny but you can use it normally in german)

or

Es tut mir weh (it hurts)


----------



## Zepp88

Warum schmerzt dein Arsche?


----------



## arktan

Zepp88 said:


> Warum schmerzt dein Arsche?





Warum wohl?


----------



## Zepp88

arktan said:


> Warum wohl?



Arschkeks.


----------



## arktan

Zepp88 said:


> Arschkeks.



episches Wort


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> Warum schmerzt dein Arsche?



Kontakt mit etwas von deinem MIDI-Gear?


----------



## Xtremevillan

I remember Schmertzen as I woke up, lol.


----------



## Zepp88

g3rmanium said:


> Kontakt mit etwas von deinem MIDI-Gear?



Stimmt.


----------



## Xtremevillan

Cow or bull?


----------



## g3rmanium

Xtremevillan said:


> Runs?





Dieser Thread ist auf Deutsch!


----------



## Xtremevillan

is is I was just making sure I got the word right


----------



## Xtremevillan

Okay. I wrote a dialog in the shower.

Guten morgen, Neal!
Guten morgen. Wie geht's?
Nicht gut.
Warum? haben mude?
Nein, ich nicht mude...haben schmerzen.
Schmerzen? Wo? In die Haende, die Arme, oder die Fuße?
In die beine.
Welche bein? Or, genauso in der linken bein wie der rechten bein?
Linken bein. 
Das ist nicht gut! Wird der Artz gegehen?
Nien...


Now, barring me getting the word for leg wrong,and some other grammar shit:

Good morning, Neal! 
Good morning. How goes it? 
Not good. 
Why? Tired? 
No. I'm not tired...got pain.
Pain? Where? In the hands, the arms, or the legs?
In the legs.
Which leg? Or, equal in the left leg as the right leg?
Left leg.
That is not good! Going to a doctor?
No...


----------



## g3rmanium

Xtremevillan said:


> Okay. I wrote a dialog in the shower.
> 
> Guten morgen, Neal!
> Guten morgen. Wie geht's?
> Nicht gut.
> Warum? *Bist du* mude?
> Nein, ich *bin* nicht mude...*ich habe* schmerzen.
> Schmerzen? Wo? In *den* Haende*n*, *den* Arme*n*, oder *den* Fuße*n*?
> In *den* beine*n*.
> Welche*s* bein? O*de*r, *im Linken und im Rechten*?
> *Im* Linken bein.
> Das ist nicht gut! *Gehst du zum Arzt*?
> Nien...



Fix'd!


----------



## Xtremevillan

I don't understand the "gehst du zum Arzt". I wanted to say, are you going to go to a doctor. Wouldn't wird du zum Artz gegehen work? or am I fucking it up again.


----------



## g3rmanium

Xtremevillan said:


> I don't understand the "gehst du zum Arzt". I wanted to say, are you going to go to a doctor. Wouldn't wird du zum Artz gegehen work? or am I fucking it up again.



Gehst du zum Arzt fragt, ob er jetzt gerade zum Arzt geht.
Wirst du zum Arzt gehen, ob er später oder irgendwann zum Arzt gehen wird.


----------



## klutvott

Ich habe euer alles mutter gefickt. or something like that.


----------



## Xtremevillan

i have ... all mothers ...

Yeah...?

@ germanium, english please


----------



## g3rmanium

Xtremevillan said:


> @ germanium, english please


----------



## daybean

and also la....

Jeff


----------



## g3rmanium

daybean said:


> and also la....
> 
> Jeff



Awesome

Jeff


----------



## arktan

Hallo

Jeff


----------



## g3rmanium

arktan said:


> Hallo
> 
> Jeff



Griaß di Bögi.

Jeff


----------



## klutvott

Xtremevillan said:


> i have ... all mothers ...
> 
> Yeah...?
> 
> @ germanium, english please



Figure it out.


----------



## petereanima

Xtremevillan said:


> i have ... all mothers ...
> 
> Yeah...?
> 
> @ germanium, english please



he said "i fucked all your mothers". 

Jeff


----------



## arktan

klutvott said:


> Figure it out.
> 
> Jeff



Fixed 

Jeff


----------



## Xtremevillan

was is dieser "jeff"? Ist ein ... scheibkopf?!

Jeff


----------



## g3rmanium

Xtremevillan said:


> was is dieser "jeff"? Ist ein ... scheibkopf?!
> 
> Jeff



Jeff ist lllllllllllllllllll.

Jeff


----------



## arktan

Jeff ist absolut lllllllllll (+1). Eigentlich verarschen wir ein anderes Forummitglied 

Jeff


----------



## g3rmanium

arktan said:


> Jeff ist absolut lllllllllll (+1). Eigentlich verarschen wir ein anderes Forummitglied
> 
> Jeff



Egal.

Jeff


----------



## petereanima

Guten Morgen miteinander! 


Jeff


----------



## arktan

petereanima said:


> Guten Morgen miteinander!
> 
> 
> Jeff




Guten Morgen



> Egal.



Da liegst du richtig 

Jeff


----------



## daybean

E!!!!!!!

Thanks

Jeff


----------



## arktan

daybean said:


> E!!!!!!!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Jeff




Guten Morgen, Dayve 

Jeff


----------



## daybean

good morning, sockman

Jeff


----------



## g3rmanium

daybean said:


> good morning, sockman
> 
> Jeff



Deutsch oder schleich di!


----------



## Lee

g3rmanium said:


> Deutsch oder schleich di!


----------



## g3rmanium

Lee said:


>



Hallo E-Lee!


----------



## Xtremevillan

I did 1.4.8.

I passed out yesterday. 18 hours of work between 2 days, studying afterwards, and pooping. That was my weekend.

On the plus side, I think I'm 1/4th of the way to owning my new Caparison.
On the negative side I don't remember at least 1.4.5-1.4.8


----------



## arktan

Xtremevillan said:


> I did 1.4.8.
> 
> I passed out yesterday. 18 hours of work between 2 days, studying afterwards, and pooping. That was my weekend.
> 
> On the plus side, I think I'm 1/4th of the way to owning my new Caparison.
> On the negative side I don't remember at least 1.4.5-1.4.8




Hallo 

Was war der Inhalt der Lektion 1.4.8 ?


----------



## Zepp88

JA TACOS JA TACOS JA TACOS JA TACOS JA TACOS JA TACOS JA TACOS JA TACOS


----------



## arktan

errrrr....... guten Morgen, Mr. Tremblay


----------



## Zepp88

arktan said:


> errrrr....... guten Morgen, Mr. Tremblay



ERMMMPHHHH JA FRESSEN!!! TACOS FRESSEN!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## petereanima

TACOS! JETZT!


----------



## Zepp88

ERDNUSSNEPPELNBUTTER!!! KENNST DU? KENNST DU?!??!??!!? ES GIBST KEIN TACOS! ES GIBST KEIN TACOS! ACHHHHHHHHHH TACOS TACOS TACOS TACOS!!!!! ERDNUSSNEPPELNBUTTER!!!! ES GIBST KEIN TACOS!!!


----------



## petereanima

ich hol mir einen Kaffee.


----------



## Zepp88

Ja....ich mochte ein Kaffee....und ein Ziggaretten.....


----------



## petereanima

Zepp88 said:


> Ja....ich mochte einen Kaffee....und eine Ziggarette.....



fix'd. 

ja, Zigarette ist gut. Ich werde jetzt eine rauchen gehen.


----------



## Zepp88

Ja....komm mit.


----------



## petereanima

war gut.


----------



## Zepp88

Busenhalter?


----------



## petereanima

BUSEN!


----------



## Zepp88

BUSEN! DINGER! SACHEN! BUSEN! DINGER! SACHEN! BUSEN! DINGER! SACHEN! BUSEN! DINGER! SACHEN! BUSEN! DINGER! SACHEN! BUSEN! DINGER! SACHEN! BUSEN! DINGER! SACHEN! BUSEN! DINGER! SACHEN! BUSEN! DINGER! SACHEN! BUSEN! DINGER! SACHEN! BUSEN! DINGER! SACHEN! BUSEN! DINGER! SACHEN! BUSEN! DINGER! SACHEN! BUSEN! DINGER! SACHEN! BUSEN! DINGER! SACHEN! BUSEN! DINGER! SACHEN! BUSEN! DINGER! SACHEN! BUSEN! DINGER! SACHEN!


----------



## g3rmanium

Zepp88 said:


> BUSEN! DINGER! SACHEN! BUSEN! DINGER! SACHEN! BUSEN! DINGER! SACHEN! BUSEN! DINGER! SACHEN! BUSEN! DINGER! SACHEN! BUSEN! DINGER! SACHEN! BUSEN! DINGER! SACHEN! BUSEN! DINGER! SACHEN! BUSEN! DINGER! SACHEN! BUSEN! DINGER! SACHEN! BUSEN! DINGER! SACHEN! BUSEN! DINGER! SACHEN! BUSEN! DINGER! SACHEN! BUSEN! DINGER! SACHEN! BUSEN! DINGER! SACHEN! BUSEN! DINGER! SACHEN! BUSEN! DINGER! SACHEN! BUSEN! DINGER! SACHEN!



Hallo Mike.


----------



## arktan

schön dass unser MIDI-Zombie auch ein paar Wörter auf Deutsch kann


----------



## petereanima

Die wichtigsten Grundkenntnisse hat er.


----------



## Xtremevillan

arktan said:


> Hallo
> 
> Was war der Inhalt der Lektion 1.4.8 ?



Hallo.

I think one of the lessons was...parents or families, and...um...something like "as". while? One of those in-between words...and that's all I can say. I remember a bus, though.

I'm happy, I'm ahead in my studies.


----------



## g3rmanium

Xtremevillan said:


> I'm happy, I'm ahead in my studies.



Das ist doch schon mal nicht schlecht. Jetzt mußt du bloß noch mehr hier rumhängen.


----------



## Xtremevillan

Was.


----------



## g3rmanium

Xtremevillan said:


> Was.



Wat.


----------



## daybean

Tacos 

Jeff


----------



## Zepp88

daybean said:


> Tacos
> 
> Jeff


----------



## daybean

word


----------



## g3rmanium

daybean said:


> word



Speak German or GTFO.


----------



## daybean

_si senior_

Jeff


----------



## arktan

g3rmanium said:


> Speak German or GTFO.





sprich Deutsch oder GZTR

Jeff





Xtremevillan said:


> Hallo.
> 
> I think one of the lessons was...parents or families, and...um...something like "as". while? One of those in-between words...and that's all I can say. I remember a bus, though.
> 
> I'm happy, I'm ahead in my studies.




So what's the next lesson?

Was ist die nächste Lektion?

Jeff


----------



## daybean

Guten Morgen

....and word up.

Jeff


----------



## arktan

daybean said:


> Guten Morgen
> 
> ....and word up.
> 
> Jeff



Guten Morgen


----------



## daybean




----------



## g3rmanium

daybean said:


>



 GTFO! 



































































































































lol


----------



## Xtremevillan

I dunno. I haven't opened Rosetta Stone in a week or so.


----------



## arktan

Xtremevillan said:


> I dunno. I haven't opened Rosetta Stone in a week or so.


----------



## Xtremevillan

Well I did open it today but it was purely review.

I DO NOT WANT TO HAVE AN...ACCIDENT. What is that word...has an umlaut a in it. Let's flip open the book.
Oh. Umfall. But the word I was thinking of was beschaedigt.

What the fuck is with the word Straßenbahnwagen. It means train. That huge ass word means train.


----------



## g3rmanium

Xtremevillan said:


> What the fuck is with the word Straßenbahnwagen. It means train. That huge ass word means train.



No it means one wagon of a train.


----------



## Xtremevillan

Oh.

Well.


----------



## Xtremevillan

One week bump!

Started 1.5.1, simple addition. Eins plus Eins gleisch zwei.

Anyone know why after zehn it is "ist", while before zehn it is "gleisch"? It's weird, sometimes it will have ist, others gleisch, for multiplication it had "gleisch zwoulf", :| confusing.


----------



## g3rmanium

Xtremevillan said:


> Anyone know why after zehn it is "ist", while before zehn it is "gleisch"? It's weird, sometimes it will have ist, others gleisch, for multiplication it had "gleisch zwoulf", :| confusing.



Beides geht. Du kannst sagen "vier plus vier ist acht" und "vier plus vier gleich acht."

:chris: <


----------



## Xtremevillan

Two goes. You can say ... and ... .

Well that makes sense, one is "equals" and one is "is"!

I have to say learning German makes me lachelt.  in the pants. IN THE PANTS!


----------



## g3rmanium

Xtremevillan said:


> Well that makes sense, one is "equals" and one is "is"!



Genau.



Xtremevillan said:


> I have to say learning German makes me lachelt.  in the pants. IN THE PANTS!


----------



## Xtremevillan

Das ist gut nicht 

1.5.2 = more past future present statements, I cant do this at 9:06 AM so later it is!


----------



## Xtremevillan

Vier day bump


----------



## g3rmanium

Xtremevillan said:


> Vier day bump



Was machst du gerade?


----------



## Xtremevillan

Was gesprechen.

What's the difference between von and vom?

Der Junge vom Tisch gesprungen.
Der Junge nimmt Geld von die Frau.


----------



## g3rmanium

Xtremevillan said:


> Was gesprechen.
> 
> What's the difference between von and vom?
> 
> Der Junge vom Tisch gesprungen.
> Der Junge nimmt Geld von die Frau.



Gar keiner, glaub ich.


----------



## Xtremevillan

Nothing, you say? Then why is it different 

I asked this before but I want to make sure I am getting it right:
Dieser Junge wird fahren. 
Dieser Junge faert. 
Dieser Junge gefahren. 

Die Frauen wahren laufen. 
Die Frauen laufen. 
De Frauen gelaufen.


----------



## g3rmanium

Xtremevillan said:


> Nothing, you say? Then why is it different
> 
> I asked this before but I want to make sure I am getting it right:
> Dieser Junge wird fahren.
> Dieser Junge fae*h*rt.
> Dieser Junge *ist* gefahren.
> 
> Die Frauen wa*_*ren laufen.
> Die Frauen laufen.
> D*i*e Frauen *sind* gelaufen.



Ich habs mal korrigiert. :chris:


----------



## Xtremevillan

danke. Erm...up to 1.5.6? Somewhere around there.

Why is "Klavier" pronounced "Kla-veer" instead of "Kla-fear"? Is it because the v is in the middle?







Ja or Nein:

Der Person welche traegt ein weiß Hemd faehrt auf dem Farrhad, [weil / waehrend] ein Paar gehen zu Fuß. ?






Instead of this ridiculous complexity:

Die Frau hat genauso Milch wie das Maedchen. ?






Glucklich.

1.5.10 / 1.5.12

...traurig. Even though 1.5.12 is, to say in Italian, uno subito ripasso.


----------



## Xtremevillan

someone answer? Also let's say it is 8:17. Would i be right in saying:
Es ist kurz nach Viertel nach acht Uhr.


----------



## g3rmanium

Xtremevillan said:


> someone answer? Also let's say it is 8:17. Would i be right in saying:
> Es ist kurz nach Viertel nach acht Uhr.



Jo das stimmt. Du kannst auch sagen "es ist kurz nach viertel nach Acht." Obwohl wahrscheinlich niemand "... nach ..." nach sagen würde, also vielleicht einfach "viertel nach Acht."


----------



## g3rmanium

Xtremevillan said:


> Why is "Klavier" pronounced "Kla-veer" instead of "Kla-fear"? Is it because the v is in the middle?



Keine Ahnung. Was für Wörter kennst du denn, in denen das v wie f ausgesprochen wird?



Xtremevillan said:


> Der Person welche traegt ein weiß Hemd faehrt auf dem Farrhad, [weil / waehrend] ein Paar gehen zu Fuß. ?



Die Person, die ein weißes Hemd trägt, fährt auf dem Fahrrad, während ein Paar zu Fuß geht.

Englisch while != weil 

Klingt ähnlich, ist aber nicht Dasselbe.



Xtremevillan said:


> Die Frau hat genauso Milch wie das Maedchen. ?



Genauso viel.


----------



## Xtremevillan

> Jo das stimmt. Du kannst auch sagen "es ist kurz nach viertel nach Acht." Obwohl wahrscheinlich niemand "... nach ..." nach sagen würde, also vielleicht einfach "viertel nach Acht."




Yes ... You can also say "it is shortly after fifteen after eight" . . . nobody . . . after saying words, also . . fifteen after eight.

 Well in time I may get it. So by this logic:

Est ist fast Virtel nach acht Uhr. also works.



> Keine Ahnung. Was für Wörter kennst du denn, in denen das v wie f ausgesprochen wird?



No reason. What . . . can you . . . in . . the w how f spoken . . .

  I will go with the "no reason".



> Die Person, die ein weißes Hemd trägt, fährt auf dem Fahrrad, während ein Paar zu Fuß geht.
> 
> Englisch while != weil
> 
> Klingt ähnlich, ist aber nicht Dasselbe.



Ah yes, I forgot about wahrend...also if I literally translate that sentence: "The person, the a white shirt wears, rides on the bike, as a man&woman to foot goes". I was going with mine literally translated too, I dont have grammar down!



> Genauso viel.



About the same?


----------



## MorbidTravis

post.


----------



## Xtremevillan

Back to the Japanese thread


----------



## Xtremevillan

Mir ist kalt.

Why is it mir. Tradition? Drunken rules? I mean, you got Ich bin...Ich bin kalt is perfectly sensible.

And what does Mir and Uns mean? My/We? Or....

Now finished with 1.5. Starting 1.6.1 tomorrow!!


----------



## Xtremevillan

hey no posts in a while?! Anyways I got einhundertvier on a test.

--

Die Frau mit schwarzes, langes Haar hat weder einen Schnurrbart noch eninen Vollbart. Sie jetzt traegt ein Ohrring und ist in das Wasser gesprungen waerend sie ist ein Fahrrad gereitet.


Now. Insanity aside: Good or not:

The woman with black, long hair has neither a mustache nor a beard. She currently wears an earing and has jumped in the water as she rode a bike.


----------



## Xtremevillan

ANYONE.


----------



## drmosh

hehe.
should be.
"Die Frau mit langem, schwarzen Haar hat weder einen Schnurrbart noch einen Vollbart. Sie tr&#228;gt jetzt einen Ohrring und ist in das Wasser gesprungen w&#228;hrend sie Fahrrad gefahren ist."

Reiten in german refers more to riding a horse, you don't ride a bike like a horse in german. You drive a bike


----------



## Xtremevillan

True.

Well, thank you for answering my post, I will rep you outside OT.


----------



## Xtremevillan

...Where the fuck is everyone? Seriously?


----------



## petereanima

Ich habe leider viel Arbeit, aber morgen sollte ich mehr Zeit haben. 

Und wie geht es dir heute?


----------



## Xtremevillan

> I have ... many work, but morning ... I more time have.
> 
> And how goes ...



Gut. Learned mehr Deutsch, though est ist suhr random. Ich bin glucklich, aber...nicht wie sprechen.


----------



## petereanima

petereanima said:


> Ich habe leider viel Arbeit, aber morgen sollte ich mehr Zeit haben.
> 
> Und wie geht es dir heute?



=

Unfortuneately i got a lot of work today, but tomorrow i should have more time.

And how are you today?


----------



## Xtremevillan

Guten morgen. Jetzt another day for Deutsch.


----------



## arktan

Hallo!


----------



## Xtremevillan

ARKTANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN 

Wie gehts, Mann?  I was actually about to ask if there were any differences between:

Der Mann speilte seiner Gittare
Der Mann hat seiner Gittare gespeilt

The man played his guitar.


----------



## Xtremevillan

...Okay, so...anyways, here are paragraphs I made up. See if they make sense or need corrections (which I have no doubt they do).

Die Frau shaut auf ihrem Papier waehrend sie schreibt auf ihrem Notizbuch. 

Die einzelne Mutter ist allein mit ihrem junge Tochter. Die Tochter sagt, "Mein name ist Christiane. Ich bin funf Jahre alt, Ich trage ein Regenschirme, und Ich bin hungrig." Das Paar wird essen.

Der Lehererin spricht zu seiner Studentin, aber sie sind mude.

Ich bin weder schwach noch stark. Ich bin gesund.

Die Frau hat ihren Buch gelesen. / Die Frau hatte ihren Buch gelesen.

Ich bin krank; wird zum Artz gehen (gefaren?)


----------



## budda

holy FUCK this thread has a lot of replies! over 1500! that'd be a lot of post count, if they counted!

just sayin'..


----------



## forelander

Xtremevillan said:


> ARKTANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN
> 
> Wie gehts, Mann?  I was actually about to ask if there were any differences between:
> 
> Der Mann speilte seiner Gittare
> Der Mann hat seiner Gittare gespeilt
> 
> The man played his guitar.



One is the imperfect tense, one is the perfect tense. In English they translate like this:

Der Mann sp*ie*lte seine Gitarre - The man was playing his guitar (imperfect)

Der Mann hat seine Gitarre gesp*ie*lt - The man played his guitar (perfect)

Technically the difference is the that the imperfect tense is used for actions in the past that were continuous and may not be finished (ie you could say the man was playing his guitar and still is) and the perfect tense is used for actions in that past that are completely finished now. The man played his guitar yesterday (and then he finished playing). 

The way to remember when to use them generally is that if you use the past tense in English and it ends in -ed (or its irregular form), it's usually the perfect tense. Anything that uses the verb to be or some variation in the past tense in english is generally the imperfect. 

I played guitar
She ate (eated...) dinner last night
We broke (breaked...) a window

All of those are perfect actions as they end in ed (kind of ).

I was playing guitar...
She was eating dinner last night...
We were breaking a window... 

All of the above are imperfect as they were continuous actions in the past that may continue or may not. Notice the sense of uncertainty in the sentences, like there should be a "but" or an "if" after what I've wrote. I've put an ellipse (...) to emphasise this. The sentences I wrote in the perfect tense are finished though, because the action is finished and there's nothing else to say. 

As a final note, "perfect" means finished or complete in Latin, whereas "imperfect" means unfinished or incomplete. This is why the perfect tense is used for past actions which are finished and imperfect is used for ones that were continuous and might not be. 

By the way, hi everyone.


----------



## Zepp88

forelander, you paid more attention to grammar than I did  I learned A LOT conversationally, and drunkenly  Then again, I've never been one for picking apart the technicalities of language, just simply speaking and comprehending.


----------



## forelander

Zepp88 said:


> forelander, you paid more attention to grammar than I did  I learned A LOT conversationally, and drunkenly  Then again, I've never been one for picking apart the technicalities of language, just simply speaking and comprehending.



Well I learned formally in school, and grammar was part of the course. There was a lot of speaking and listening etc, but to be honest I rarely have a chance for conversation, and I'm certainly not surrounded by enough people that I could pick a lot up. That said, I have managed to develop something of a savoir faire through the years so I have a feel for what sounds right but I've got a background knowledge to help that as well. The difference is that in a conversation I rely on my feeling and probably make more mistakes, but when writing I go by my feeling first then think about which gender, case tense etc everything is and correct it if I were wrong.

Welcome back by the way.

Oh one more thing, I learned french as well, so I covered a lot of general grammar points in both languages that were the same, so I had to learn a lot of stuff twice. My explanation of tense in this case has probably come more from my french classes than my german ones.


----------



## Zepp88

That makes sense, I took German in high school and learned the grammar, but that kind of thing doesn't stick with me for long I'd rather just speak it.


----------



## forelander

Some people just learn differently, especially with respect to language. In terms of any information though, I'm kind of a sponge. Anything I learn sticks for a very long time. I'm not quite so apt at picking up language on the fly, but stuff I've learned (like grammar, genders for certain words etc) I'll remember for a long time. It's the reason I can still read and write german at a respectable level but I can't speak as well as I used to, I'm way too far out of practice.


----------



## Zepp88

I'm very similar, but I'm very impatient on details therefore I ignore them and move on a lot of the time.


----------



## forelander

I get this horrible feeling that if I don't understand something completely I don't understand it at all, which is kind of the opposite I guess 

Naja, man spricht gar keines Deutsch, was f&#252;r Deutscher Thread ist's wenn man Englisch spricht?


----------



## Zepp88

Ich bin heute zu fau fuer Deustch sprechen.


----------



## forelander

Guck mal, ein Orobourus. Ich habe lust auf einem Tattoo devon.


----------



## Zepp88

Ich auch!


----------



## forelander

Wir k&#246;nnten Schwestern sein!


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## forelander

Du m&#246;chtest nicht meine Schwester sein?


----------



## Zepp88

Naja...warum nicht, komm doch Schwester!


----------



## Xtremevillan

I saw sister in there. 

Anyways thanks Forelander, at least I got parts of it down, woo. Any chance you want to look at my retardando paragraphs?


----------



## Xtremevillan

...Niemand? Ich bin allein?


----------



## forelander

Ich hab dich nicht vergessen, aber ich hab kein zeit an deine S&#228;tzen zu gucken. 

Wie geht's?


----------



## Xtremevillan

I think two pages back I have a paragraph of text; please tell me if it's right.


----------



## forelander

forelander said:


> Ich hab dich nicht vergessen, aber *ich hab kein zeit an deine Sätzen zu gucken.*


----------



## Xtremevillan

Er...what? But I have no ... to. ...

Well :/ Here is the message again:



> ...Okay, so...anyways, here are paragraphs I made up. See if they make sense or need corrections (which I have no doubt they do).
> 
> Die Frau shaut auf ihrem Papier waehrend sie schreibt auf ihrem Notizbuch.
> 
> Die einzelne Mutter ist allein mit ihrem junge Tochter. Die Tochter sagt, "Mein name ist Christiane. Ich bin funf Jahre alt, Ich trage ein Regenschirme, und Ich bin hungrig." Das Paar wird essen.
> 
> Der Lehererin spricht zu seiner Studentin, aber sie sind mude.
> 
> Ich bin weder schwach noch stark. Ich bin gesund.
> 
> Die Frau hat ihren Buch gelesen. / Die Frau hatte ihren Buch gelesen.
> 
> Ich bin krank; wird zum Artz gehen (gefaren?)


----------



## forelander

Ich habe keine Zeit, deine S&#228;tzen zu gucken. Is probably more correct.

I have no time to look at your sentences.


----------



## Xtremevillan

... Well when you do get a chance...or arktan, or anyone!!


----------



## Lee

Don't take my word as rule, but here goes.

Die Frau shaut auf ihrem Papier waehrend sie schreibt auf ihrem Notizbuch. 

Die einzelne Mutter ist allein mit ihrem junge Tochter. Die Tochter sagt, "Mein name ist Christiane. Ich bin funf Jahre alt, Ich trage ein Regenschirme, und Ich bin hungrig." Das Paar wird essen.  I'd change "Mein name ist" to "Ich hei&#223;e...." Just a personal thing

Der Lehererin spricht zu seiner Studentin, aber sie sind mude.  Die Lehrerin/Der Lehrer. I just missed that the first time around 

Ich bin weder schwach noch stark. Ich bin gesund. 

Die Frau hat ihren Buch gelesen. / Die Frau hatte ihren Buch gelesen. 

Ich bin krank; wird zum Artz gehen (gefaren?) / Depends on the verb of what you're trying to say. Your tenses don't all mesh, so it depends on what tense you're trying to put the sentence in.


----------



## forelander

Lee said:


> Der Lehererin spricht zu seiner Studentin, aber sie sind mude.



Unless you're doing something very tricky with case that I'm not following, that should be Die Lehrerin. Lehrer is a boy teacher, Lehrerin is a female teacher. Same with student, Student is a male student and studentin is a female student. Correcting this is actually way complicated and depends on what you were actually trying to say. 

Assuming you meant:
"The female teacher speaks to her (one, female) student, but she is tired."

It should be:
"*Die* Lehrerin spricht zu *ihrer* Studentin, aber sie sind müde."
As the female is a woman it's die and ihrer rather than der and seiner. 

I'm guessing you probably meant:
"The male teacher speaks to his (group of) students (that contains at least one male member), but they are tired."
It should be:
Der Lehrer spricht zu seine*n* Studenten, aber sie sind müde."

The main change depends on the number and gender of the students. You could have one male student, one female student, a group of students with one male or a group of entirely female students. The main change would be
zu seiner Studentin (one girl student)
zu seinen Studentinnen (group of all girl students)
zu seinem Student (one male student)
zu seinen Studenten (group of students, at least one boy [when there's a group of something if at least one of them is a male you use the masculine words, if its anything like french]).


----------



## Lee

forelander said:


> Unless you're doing something very tricky with case that I'm not following, that should be Die Lehrerin. Lehrer is a boy teacher, Lehrerin is a female teacher. Same with student, Student is a male student and studentin is a female student. Correcting this is actually way complicated and depends on what you were actually trying to say.
> 
> Assuming you meant:
> "The female teacher speaks to her (one, female) student, but she is tired."
> 
> It should be:
> "*Die* Lehrerin spricht zu *ihrer* Studentin, aber sie sind m&#252;de."
> As the female is a woman it's die and ihrer rather than der and seiner.
> 
> I'm guessing you probably meant:
> "The male teacher speaks to his (group of) students (that contains at least one male member), but they are tired."
> It should be:
> Der Lehrer spricht zu seine*n* Studenten, aber sie sind m&#252;de."
> 
> The main change depends on the number and gender of the students. You could have one male student, one female student, a group of students with one male or a group of entirely female students. The main change would be
> zu seiner Studentin (one girl student)
> zu seinen Studentinnen (group of all girl students)
> zu seinem Student (one male student)
> zu seinen Studenten (group of students, at least one boy [when there's a group of something if at least one of them is a male you use the masculine words, if its anything like french]).



You're right, I just overlooked it entirely. I'll amend that.


----------



## Xtremevillan

That's actually what I meant, "Der Leherer spricht zu seinen Studenten, aber sie sind mude".


----------



## arktan

Xtremevillan said:


> Der Lehrer spricht zu seinen Studenten, aber sie sind mude.



Yeah, that's right


----------



## Xtremevillan

Now, Ich bin jetz nicht ein Artz; nun wird...lesen?

"I am currently not a doctor, but about to be one".


----------



## arktan

Xtremevillan said:


> "I am currently not a doctor, but about to be one".



Ich bin noch kein Arzt aber ich bin dabei einer zu werden.


----------



## Xtremevillan

Hm. I was way off.


----------



## Zepp88

Ich bin der Arzte von Liebe


----------



## Xtremevillan

You are a Doctor with love.

Well. Go you.


----------



## Xtremevillan

Beide Frauen singen warend der Man speilt das ba&#223;gittare in der Hintergrund.

Ja oder Nein?


----------



## forelander

I'd use als instead of warend, and it's spielt, not speilt.


----------



## Xtremevillan

Ah yes. I thought though, als was used in combination with genauso, weniger and mehr. I remember weil in German is not the same as While in the US.


----------



## Xtremevillan

Question. In all my previous excersizes, "keine" has seemed to be singular. It can be plural?

Keine dieser Tiere sind Pferde.

Hm...


----------



## forelander

Yes kein can be plural, in which case it would be translated as "None" or "not any." Ein has no plural form though. Als is a weird word, I don't really know how to explain when it's used. "When I was a kid," would be "als ich ein Junge war," and in the one you posted I'd use it instead of warend, and when used like that als would mean "as" or "while."


----------



## Zepp88

Ich habe keine Zwiebeln!


----------



## forelander

Warum gebrauchst du die denn?


----------



## Zepp88

Warum nicht?


----------



## Xtremevillan

BECAUSSSSEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Xtremevillan

niemand spricht in dieser Topic. WARUM? 

Also, est Fr&#252;hling ist? Es ist kalt nun.


----------



## arktan

Nein, es ist Herbst im Norden der Erde. 

Ich hatte nur viel zu lernen...


----------



## Xtremevillan

herbe! I forgot that herbe meant fall. Thought it mean spring. Have not done german in at least a week and a half :/you said I have now a lit to learn. Me too! Ich habe schmertz in Mein K&#246;pf . Also wtf I just figured out my phone has a german keyboard. &#196;&#235;&#246;&#252;b. Well no be thing :/


----------



## Xtremevillan

Does this sentence:

Die meister Stuhle sind besetzt.

Contain a present grammar item? besetzt? I know "sitzen" or "sitzende", which means to sit or sit down...I can't believe I forgot this. Das Maedchen sitzt. Yes, I think that is right. Uh....


----------



## Xtremevillan

Wo sind jedermann?

How do you know when to use habe, bin? I know habe = have and bin = am, but...Ich bin in das Wasser gesprungen. Why can't it be Ich habe?


----------



## forelander

Xtremevillan said:


> Wo sind jedermann?
> 
> How do you know when to use habe, bin? I know habe = have and bin = am, but...Ich bin in das Wasser gesprungen. Why can't it be Ich habe?



Because I explained why already in this thread. You use bin in the past with verbs of motion or change of state. Anything that describes any movement or action usually uses sein. It's that simple.


----------



## Xtremevillan

Oh yeah! Reaching way back. bTW how have you been?


----------



## forelander

Shithouse. Incredibly busy with uni. But I finished my thesis dissertation and handed in another large assignment today so it's slowly easing off before exams start.


----------



## Xtremevillan

hope it goes well for you. As to me I did a little german last night and Japanese just now.


----------



## g3rmanium

Diesen Thread gibts ja immer noch?


----------



## Xtremevillan

what the fuck IT'S GERMANIUM!


----------



## Variant

Xtremevillan said:


> Ask me anything, but I prolly can't respond.



Why does most German music suck?


----------



## g3rmanium

Xtremevillan said:


> what the fuck IT'S GERMANIUM!



Correct. 



Variant said:


> Why does most German music suck?



Dieser Faden ist Deutsch.


----------



## Xtremevillan

I haven't done german in a while.


----------



## g3rmanium

Xtremevillan said:


> I haven't done german in a while.



Dann fangen wir doch wieder damit an.


----------



## DanD

Nine!


----------



## Xtremevillan

Hm...?

Then catch our but again reckon at.

...Hm... Also, nine is neun.


----------



## forelander

Xtremevillan said:


> Hm...?
> 
> Then catch our but again reckon at.
> 
> ...Hm... Also, nine is neun.



Then we should start again*


----------



## g3rmanium

forelander said:


> Then we should start again*



Danke.


----------



## Xtremevillan

Bah, so close...Yeah, I'll do a little review and start some new today.


----------



## g3rmanium

Xtremevillan said:


> Bah, so close...Yeah, I'll do a little review and start some new today.



Gut.


----------



## Xtremevillan

Oy! Fast ein zwanzig tag...um...bump.


----------



## g3rmanium

Xtremevillan said:


> Oy! Fast ein zwanzig tag...um...bump.



Ist etwas her


----------



## Xtremevillan

And here we are again.

One *MONTH* bump.

As I've been doing Japanese I have put German to the side, but I started again at 11:00. Did a quick review, quick review...haha! My mouth felt really weird after doing such, I was stumbling over words. Gonna do a more comprehensive review tomorrow. Hopefully my Japanese tongue don't fuck over though.


----------



## Kronpox

Ich lerne Deutsch aber ich bin schlecht, ich habe keine Vokabel und die Grammatik ist un&#252;bersichtlich, aber er ist spa&#223; und ich gehen nicht auf!

month and a half bump? If there's another 'everybody speak German!' thread around then I couldn't find it


----------



## arktan

Wir werden wieder versuchen zu helfen


----------



## Kronpox

arktan said:


> Wir werden wieder versuchen zu helfen



Danke sehr! Ich haben eine kleine Frage-

I was reading an interview with Michael Romeo and the word 'Aufnehmen' kept coming up in words like 'Aufnehmensweise' and 'Aufnehmenprozess', I gather that 'nehmen' is 'to take' and 'auf' is a prefix that means up or on, but I can't put this together into a meaning that makes sense. Verb prefixes confuse me, but I'm starting to pick it up.


----------



## forelander

Kronpox said:


> Danke sehr! Ich haben eine kleine Frage-
> 
> I was reading an interview with Michael Romeo and the word 'Aufnehmen' kept coming up in words like 'Aufnehmensweise' and 'Aufnehmenprozess', I gather that 'nehmen' is 'to take' and 'auf' is a prefix that means up or on, but I can't put this together into a meaning that makes sense. Verb prefixes confuse me, but I'm starting to pick it up.



Long story short, when a preposition is put in front of a verb, the meaning likely won't be a combination of the verb and preposition, or a logical extension thereof. Some are, but you can't bet on it. Aufnehmen as a verb means to pick up, I'd assume as in ideas or concepts, as far as I can gather.


----------



## Kronpox

So trying to make sense of verbs like that based on their components is a bad idea? I know there are some that are logical (aufhaben?) but in general they should be learned as another verb entirely?


----------



## arktan

Well, "aufnehmen" could also mean "to record" (musically) or to catch it on film with a camera...


----------



## Kronpox

Danke. I reckoned that from the context, but since I'm new to this it's possible to reckon anything so I wanted to make sure

another question, how is 'zig' in numbers like 'zwanzig' or 'fuenfzig' pronounced? I've been pronouncing it pretty much like English, with a hard G, but am now hearing it with more of an english 'j' sound, is that correct?

(I won't say what I was listening to that had that in it, too un-metal, I'll just say it's a song and the chorus contains 'neunundneunzig'...)


----------



## forelander

Kronpox said:


> another question, how is 'zig' in numbers like 'zwanzig' or 'fuenfzig' pronounced? I've been pronouncing it pretty much like English, with a hard G, but am now hearing it with more of an english 'j' sound, is that correct?



The zig is pronounced ts-ich, where the ich sounds just like the german word ich. As such it varies with the region you're in . 

As for your earlier question, yes, you're better off learning the verb as a new word, rather than figuring out it's meaning as a combination of its components. (Compound nouns, on the other hand, are usually a straight forward interpretation of the components...The difficulty comes when a verb (aufnehmen) has been used as part of a compound noun (Aufnehmensweise) and then you have to know the original verbs meaning and then combine it with the noun ).


----------

